# Superare un tradimento



## riccardo1973 (6 Maggio 2016)

la mia è una storia classica di tradimento scoperto per caso.
Sempre per caso sul telefono di mia figlia che prima era della mia compagna, apro whatsapp perchè non le funzionava bene e trovo delle conversazioni vecchie tra la mia compagna e quest'uomo. Dopo la doccia fredda e un groppo nello stomaco che non mi faceva respirare ho preso coraggio e le ho dato in mano il cellulare chiedendo spiegazioni sui messaggi. In primo momento è rimasta senza parole, non poteva credere di essere stata scoperta poi è iniziata la confessione in merito al loro rapporto durato due mesi, che era finito da tempo xchè si era accorta di star facendo una sciocchezza e che era innamorata di me.....Premetto che il nostro rapporto stava passando un periodo (1 anno) veramente duro: eravamo distanti, io sempre incazzato e scontroso per problemi vari, non le davo più le attenzioni a cui era abituata....Ora so che non si può giustificare un tradimento, mai.....Ma vorrei del tempo per capire cosa sia giusto fare, quale decisione prendere a mente lucida, senza dolore orgoglio delusione....Avevamo creato il nostro rapporto e la nostra famiglia (2 bambine) basata sulla fiducia e trasparenza per tutti i membri della famiglia....E' stata dura scoprire questo tradimento, molto dura. Siamo ancora innamorati ma la confusione adesso è tanta....Sarà come prima? Sarà diverso, più consapevole, più forte, il nostro rapporto? La fiducia reciproca dovrà essere riguadagnata giorno per giorno? ho paura........


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2016)

ti sei già risposto da solo.   sarà diverso e più consapevole che siete esseri umani,imperfetti e fallaci.

vi amate ancora e questo è sufficiente per darvi una seconda chance.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Per me la cosa più grave è avere dato il telefono a tua figlia senza ripulirlo. È stata una grave trascuratezza.


----------



## Falcor (7 Maggio 2016)

Benvenuto. Se siete ancora innamorati meritate di riprovarci. Sarà dura, a volte ti verrà voglia di mollare. Ma finché hai anche un solo briciolo di amore per tua moglie non mollare


----------



## Trinità (7 Maggio 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> la mia è una storia classica di tradimento scoperto per caso.
> Sempre per caso sul telefono di mia figlia che prima era della mia compagna, apro whatsapp perchè non le funzionava bene e trovo delle conversazioni vecchie tra la mia compagna e quest'uomo. Dopo la doccia fredda e un groppo nello stomaco che non mi faceva respirare ho preso coraggio e le ho dato in mano il cellulare chiedendo spiegazioni sui messaggi. In primo momento è rimasta senza parole, non poteva credere di essere stata scoperta poi è iniziata la confessione in merito al loro rapporto durato due mesi, che era finito da tempo xchè si era accorta di star facendo una sciocchezza e che era innamorata di me.....Premetto che il nostro rapporto stava passando un periodo (1 anno) veramente duro: eravamo distanti, io sempre incazzato e scontroso per problemi vari, non le davo più le attenzioni a cui era abituata....Ora so che non si può giustificare un tradimento, mai.....Ma vorrei del tempo per capire cosa sia giusto fare, quale decisione prendere a mente lucida, senza dolore orgoglio delusione....Avevamo creato il nostro rapporto e la nostra famiglia (2 bambine) basata sulla fiducia e trasparenza per tutti i membri della famiglia....E' stata dura scoprire questo tradimento, molto dura. Siamo ancora innamorati ma la confusione adesso è tanta....Sarà come prima? Sarà diverso, più consapevole, più forte, il nostro rapporto? La fiducia reciproca dovrà essere riguadagnata giorno per giorno? ho paura........


Non mollare! 
Ciao, in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Skorpio (7 Maggio 2016)

*...*

Ciao!
Le donne di uomini lagnoni, incazzati o distanti, alla lunga, ne hanno poca voglia....

Cosi come gli uomini x le donne del resto..

Qui c'è il tuo spazio di miglioramento per il futuro... In coppia, ma prima ancora dentro di te...

Benvenuto!


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me la cosa più grave è avere dato il telefono a tua figlia senza ripulirlo. È stata una grave trascuratezza.


vero...


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Benvenuto. Se siete ancora innamorati meritate di riprovarci. Sarà dura, a volte ti verrà voglia di mollare. Ma finché hai anche un solo briciolo di amore per tua moglie non mollare


Ora vivo in barca, lei con le bambine dai suoceri...ci siamo presi del tempo. Non intendiamo "ricostruire" ma rinnovarci, essere diversi, per non sbagliare più. Abbiamo iniziato a parlare come un tempo, confrontarci con sincerità sulle cose che non andavano e il perchè. Essere noi stessi senza doverci conformare all'immagine che l'altro ha di noi. Ripartiamo da noi stessi innanzitutto, con calma, cercando lucidità. Non è facile, specialmente quando sono solo, mi arrivano le immagini di lei come in un film, con lui mentre si baciano si perdono negli sguardi, fanno l'amore....Fino a quando dico:" BASTA!, basta farti del male, vivi il dolore e l'angoscia, ma riparti. Non fermarti sull'orgoglio di uomo, non crearci un castello di rabbia e astio." 
Stanotte dopo il suo  turno di lavoro alle 4 di mattina ci siamo incontrati al porto e abbiamo fatto un giro in bicicletta con lei sulla canna come dei ragazzini...abbiamo parlato, parlato, parlato....stiamo ricominciando da qui, cose semplici, ridicole, lontane dall'immagine di genitori super impegnati che eravamo diventati...Ho ancora paura, ma vado avanti.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> la mia è una storia classica di tradimento scoperto per caso.
> Sempre per caso sul telefono di mia figlia che prima era della mia compagna, apro whatsapp perchè non le funzionava bene e trovo delle conversazioni vecchie tra la mia compagna e quest'uomo. Dopo la doccia fredda e un groppo nello stomaco che non mi faceva respirare ho preso coraggio e le ho dato in mano il cellulare chiedendo spiegazioni sui messaggi. In primo momento è rimasta senza parole, non poteva credere di essere stata scoperta poi è iniziata la confessione in merito al loro rapporto durato due mesi, che era finito da tempo xchè si era accorta di star facendo una sciocchezza e che era innamorata di me.....Premetto che il nostro rapporto stava passando un periodo (1 anno) veramente duro: eravamo distanti, io sempre incazzato e scontroso per problemi vari, non le davo più le attenzioni a cui era abituata....Ora so che non si può giustificare un tradimento, mai.....Ma vorrei del tempo per capire cosa sia giusto fare, quale decisione prendere a mente lucida, senza dolore orgoglio delusione....Avevamo creato il nostro rapporto e la nostra famiglia (2 bambine) basata sulla fiducia e trasparenza per tutti i membri della famiglia....E' stata dura scoprire questo tradimento, molto dura. Siamo ancora innamorati ma la confusione adesso è tanta....Sarà come prima? Sarà diverso, più consapevole, più forte, il nostro rapporto? La fiducia reciproca dovrà essere riguadagnata giorno per giorno? ho paura........


Lo scrivi tu " siamo ancora innamorati" ... Dovete ripartire da lì senza sconti nel parlare dei vostri problemi ma senza alimentare rabbia e rancore, mi raccomando  
avete la,possibilità di ripartire insieme e ricostruire diversamente ma non meno intensamente, coraggio 
benvenuto


----------



## Ross (7 Maggio 2016)

Ti aspettano mesi difficili...passati i quali ti scoprirai un uomo diverso. 
Tieni duro!


----------



## rizla (7 Maggio 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> la mia è una storia classica di tradimento scoperto per caso.
> Sempre per caso sul telefono di mia figlia che prima era della mia compagna, apro whatsapp perchè non le funzionava bene e trovo delle conversazioni vecchie tra la mia compagna e quest'uomo. Dopo la doccia fredda e un groppo nello stomaco che non mi faceva respirare ho preso coraggio e le ho dato in mano il cellulare chiedendo spiegazioni sui messaggi. In primo momento è rimasta senza parole, non poteva credere di essere stata scoperta poi è iniziata la confessione in merito al loro rapporto durato due mesi, che era finito da tempo xchè si era accorta di star facendo una sciocchezza e che era innamorata di me.....Premetto che il nostro rapporto stava passando un periodo (1 anno) veramente duro: eravamo distanti, io sempre incazzato e scontroso per problemi vari, non le davo più le attenzioni a cui era abituata....Ora so che non si può giustificare un tradimento, mai.....Ma vorrei del tempo per capire cosa sia giusto fare, quale decisione prendere a mente lucida, senza dolore orgoglio delusione....Avevamo creato il nostro rapporto e la nostra famiglia (2 bambine) basata sulla fiducia e trasparenza per tutti i membri della famiglia....E' stata dura scoprire questo tradimento, molto dura. Siamo ancora innamorati ma la confusione adesso è tanta....Sarà come prima? Sarà diverso, più consapevole, più forte, il nostro rapporto? La fiducia reciproca dovrà essere riguadagnata giorno per giorno? ho paura........


Errare è umano..
ma se siete innamorati non c' é null'altro da dire...perdonale il suo errore.... 
la rabbia  passa,l'amore no!
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## disincantata (8 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me la cosa più grave è avere dato il telefono a tua figlia senza ripulirlo. È stata una grave trascuratezza.


:up:


----------



## Charly (9 Maggio 2016)

Sbagliare è umano
Ma se lei ha riconosciuto il suo errore e ti ama ancora e tu lo stesso ....datevi un' altra possibilità ! 
Forza c'è la farete se lo volete entrambi 
Parlate e trovate nuova forma al vostro amore 
È una cosa molto bella la volontà di riprovarci 
Il mio compagno mi ha tradita ma non è tornato sui suoi passi ed è molto dura accettarlo . 
Riprovateci voi che potete


----------



## riccardo1973 (9 Maggio 2016)

Charly ha detto:


> Sbagliare è umano
> Ma se lei ha riconosciuto il suo errore e ti ama ancora e tu lo stesso ....datevi un' altra possibilità !
> Forza c'è la farete se lo volete entrambi
> Parlate e trovate nuova forma al vostro amore
> ...


grazie per il sostegno...
Stiamo ricominciando da capo xchè ci siamo detti che sarebbe stato inutile recuperare qualcosa che da tempo si era logorato. Adesso parliamo tanto, ci guardiamo neglio occhi, tanti abbracci lunghi, passeggiate, anche in silenzio per ascoltarci dentro....Ieri abbiamo fatto una scampagnata e ci siamo dati un bacio (vero) dopo non so quanto tempo...ed avevamo le farfalle nello stomaco come ragazzini. Ho ancora paura, ma voglio crederci!
grazie ancora


----------



## riccardo1973 (9 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo scrivi tu " siamo ancora innamorati" ... Dovete ripartire da lì senza sconti nel parlare dei vostri problemi ma senza alimentare rabbia e rancore, mi raccomando
> avete la,possibilità di ripartire insieme e ricostruire diversamente ma non meno intensamente, coraggio
> benvenuto


grazie per il sostegno!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Maggio 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> grazie per il sostegno!


Prego,  figurati un piacere


----------



## Babou (12 Maggio 2016)

Sono veramente contenta di sentire che ci state provando, insieme. Vuol dire che interessa a entrambi trovare una soluzione.
Ci sono diversi tipi di tradimenti e non tutti possono essere perdonati, solo quelli che sono degli errori meritano di essere riconosciuti come tali, altri no, soprattutto quando sono una consuetudine o frutto di vigliaccheria.
Io un po' t'invidio, perché quello di tua moglie è stato probabilmente solo un errore.
Conosco amici che hanno superato un episodio di tradimento uscendone ancora più uniti di prima. Vi auguro col cuore che sia così anche per voi.


----------



## riccardo1973 (12 Maggio 2016)

Babou ha detto:


> Sono veramente contenta di sentire che ci state provando, insieme. Vuol dire che interessa a entrambi trovare una soluzione.
> Ci sono diversi tipi di tradimenti e non tutti possono essere perdonati, solo quelli che sono degli errori meritano di essere riconosciuti come tali, altri no, soprattutto quando sono una consuetudine o frutto di vigliaccheria.
> Io un po' t'invidio, perché quello di tua moglie è stato probabilmente solo un errore.
> Conosco amici che hanno superato un episodio di tradimento uscendone ancora più uniti di prima. Vi auguro col cuore che sia così anche per voi.


 grazie...di cuore. Sai, non pensavo, ma trovare questo spazio per confrontarmi con qualcuno che ha vissuto la stessa esperienza è stato più che utile, una svolta! Perchè gli amici tendono a non capire, ad avere una visione semicoinvolta, uno sguardo accusatorio. Qui, tra "estranei", possiamo concentrarci sull'episodio, il fatto, lasciando tutto il resto fuori, e soprattutto arricchirci con chi ha vissuto questa orribile esperienza sulla propria pelle...
un abbraccio


----------



## Ross (12 Maggio 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> grazie...di cuore. Sai, non pensavo, ma trovare questo spazio per confrontarmi con qualcuno che ha vissuto la stessa esperienza è stato più che utile, una svolta! Perchè gli amici tendono a non capire, ad avere una visione semicoinvolta, uno sguardo accusatorio. Qui, tra "estranei", possiamo concentrarci sull'episodio, il fatto, lasciando tutto il resto fuori, e soprattutto arricchirci con chi ha vissuto questa orribile esperienza sulla propria pelle...
> un abbraccio



E' il posto giusto per riprendersi dal torto subito...difficilmente ti sentirai solo da queste parti. :up:

Domanda: ma il tipo con cui tua moglie ha avuto la storia che fine ha fatto?


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> la mia è una storia classica di tradimento scoperto per caso.
> Sempre per caso sul telefono di mia figlia che prima era della mia compagna, apro whatsapp perchè non le funzionava bene e trovo delle conversazioni vecchie tra la mia compagna e quest'uomo. Dopo la doccia fredda e un groppo nello stomaco che non mi faceva respirare ho preso coraggio e le ho dato in mano il cellulare chiedendo spiegazioni sui messaggi. In primo momento è rimasta senza parole, non poteva credere di essere stata scoperta poi è iniziata la confessione in merito al loro rapporto durato due mesi, *che era finito da tempo xchè si era accorta di star facendo una sciocchezza e che era innamorata di me*.....Premetto che il nostro rapporto stava passando un periodo (1 anno) veramente duro: eravamo distanti, io sempre incazzato e scontroso per problemi vari, non le davo più le attenzioni a cui era abituata....Ora so che non si può giustificare un tradimento, mai.....Ma vorrei del tempo per capire cosa sia giusto fare, quale decisione prendere a mente lucida, senza dolore orgoglio delusione....Avevamo creato il nostro rapporto e la nostra famiglia (2 bambine) basata sulla fiducia e trasparenza per tutti i membri della famiglia....E' stata dura scoprire questo tradimento, molto dura. *Siamo ancora innamorati* ma la confusione adesso è tanta....Sarà come prima? Sarà diverso, più consapevole, più forte, il nostro rapporto? La fiducia reciproca dovrà essere riguadagnata giorno per giorno? ho paura........





riccardo1973 ha detto:


> grazie per il sostegno...
> Stiamo ricominciando da capo xchè ci siamo detti che sarebbe stato inutile recuperare qualcosa che da tempo si era logorato. Adesso parliamo tanto, ci guardiamo neglio occhi, tanti abbracci lunghi, passeggiate, anche in silenzio per ascoltarci dentro....Ieri abbiamo fatto una scampagnata e ci siamo dati un bacio (vero) dopo non so quanto tempo...ed *avevamo le farfalle nello stomaco* come ragazzini. Ho ancora paura, ma voglio crederci!
> grazie ancora



Parli spesso al plurale, assimilando lei ai tuoi sentimenti e alle tue emozioni.
Un primo passo necessario è vedere lei come altro da te.
Tu _sei innamorato_, tu hai sentito le farfalle nello stomaco, o più che altro un'emozione che descrivi così quando l'hai baciata.
Lei ti _ha detto_ che l'ha lasciato perché è innamorata di te.
Ma intanto ti ha tradito.
Perché?
Che risposta ti sei dato?


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2016)

Babou ha detto:


> Sono veramente contenta di sentire che ci state provando, insieme. Vuol dire che interessa a entrambi trovare una soluzione.
> Ci sono diversi tipi di tradimenti e non tutti possono essere perdonati, solo quelli che sono degli errori meritano di essere riconosciuti come tali, altri no, soprattutto quando sono una consuetudine o frutto di vigliaccheria.
> Io un po' t'invidio, perché *quello di tua moglie è stato probabilmente solo un errore*.
> Conosco amici che hanno superato un episodio di tradimento uscendone ancora più uniti di prima. Vi auguro col cuore che sia così anche per voi.



Mi spieghi questa cosa dell'errore?
Stiamo parlando di due mesi.
L'errore è di aver tradito con una persona che alla fine non ci è piaciuta così tanto?
O di aver tradito ed essersi accorti solo dopo due mesi  di quello che si stava facendo?
Per ricominciare occorre consapevolezza di sé e dell'altro, non incanto.
Per me.
Chiudere tutto pensando sia stato "solo un errore" lascia aperte tante porte.


----------



## Babou (13 Maggio 2016)

Cerco di dare una definizione alla parola "errore", per come la vedio io ovviamente.
Errore inteso come qualcosa di sbagliato che si fa, ma di cui ci si pente. Senza pentimento non si può parlare di errore. Chi tradisce in modo seriale, non commette un errore, è proprio una persona sbagliata dentro. Perché chi si pente diviene umile e si mette in discussione, chi non si pente e anzi vuole a tutti i costi giustificarsi che il tradimento è stato quasi un'inevitabile conseguenza del comportamento altrui, fa così solo perché è troppo egoista e narcista da avere il coraggio di condannare o rinnegare una parte di sè. Non solo, ma superata quella linea una volta, diviene più facile superarla una seconda, e una terza. Tanto la colpa è dell'altro.

Il motivo del tradimento non è univoco, non può essere sempre perché il traditore sia semplicemente uno stronzo, questo è quello che vorremmo sentirci dire noi “traditi” perché siamo arrabbiati per quello che abbiamo subìto. Io sono la prima, quindi alzo la mano, "presente!". Ma non può essere sempre così. Io spero, anzi desidero fortemente che non sia sempre così, altrimenti questo mondo è proprio marcio.
Arrivano momenti difficili del matrimonio, i sentimenti si sono raffreddati, ci si allontana anche fisicamente l’uno dall’altro, poi un giorno per caso ecco che arriva una persona che ci colpisce, che ci ammalia.
*Una persona ragionevole si ferma qui*, usa questo accadimento per riflettere su cosa stia accadendo nel matrimonio, visto che addirittura la mente è andata “oltre” e si è desiderato qualcun altro. Può essere arrivato il momento di prendere delle decisioni, è il segnale che la vita ci dà per iniziare a porsi delle domande e a cercare le soluzioni ai problemi.
Poi c'è chi va oltre la riflessione pensando a sè, e tradisce, commette indubbiamente un grosso peccato di mancanza di rispetto, su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo. Chi non si ferma e si lascia andare, lo fa perché vuole egoisticamente prendersi la magia dell'avventura, calpestando il proprio partner.
Ma se dopo soli due mesi si torna indietro e ci si pente, io voglio credere che sia un "errore".
 Sempre che siano veri questi due mesi, perché quando si tradisce e si  confessa, secondo me si dice sempre meno della metà di quello che si è  fatto.

Io non voglio giustificare i traditori, perché non sono proprio nella posizione di poterlo fare, visto che mio marito l'ho letteralmente defenestrato appena l'ho scoperto e non gli ho dato nessuna possibilità di perdono, ma il mio era un marito traditore seriale, le donne le andava a cercare, era un uomo a caccia. Altra cosa. Questo secondo me non è un errore. Questo comportamente non merita perdono.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Maggio 2016)

Babou ha detto:


> Cerco di dare una definizione alla parola "errore", per come la vedio io ovviamente.
> Errore inteso come qualcosa di sbagliato che si fa, ma di cui ci si pente. Senza pentimento non si può parlare di errore. Chi tradisce in modo seriale, non commette un errore, è proprio una persona sbagliata dentro. *Perché chi si pente diviene umile e si mette in discussione, chi non si pente e anzi vuole a tutti i costi giustificarsi che il tradimento è stato quasi un'inevitabile conseguenza del comportamento altrui, fa così solo perché è troppo egoista e narcista da avere il coraggio di condannare o rinnegare una parte di sè. *Non solo, ma superata quella linea una volta, diviene più facile superarla una seconda, e una terza. Tanto la colpa è dell'altro.
> 
> Il motivo del tradimento non è univoco, non può essere sempre perché il traditore sia semplicemente uno stronzo, questo è quello che vorremmo sentirci dire noi “traditi” perché siamo arrabbiati per quello che abbiamo subìto. Io sono la prima, quindi alzo la mano, "presente!". Ma non può essere sempre così. Io spero, anzi desidero fortemente che non sia sempre così, altrimenti questo mondo è proprio marcio.
> ...


 :up:
Perfetto


----------



## riccardo1973 (13 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Parli spesso al plurale, assimilando lei ai tuoi sentimenti e alle tue emozioni.
> Un primo passo necessario è vedere lei come altro da te.
> Tu _sei innamorato_, tu hai sentito le farfalle nello stomaco, o più che altro un'emozione che descrivi così quando l'hai baciata.
> Lei ti _ha detto_ che l'ha lasciato perché è innamorata di te.
> ...


vedi, lei ha commesso uno atto non giustificabile, non accettabile, deprovevole, meschino, non perdonabile....sai quanti ne possiamo trovare? mille.... Ma io ho voluto capire dentro di me le cause che l'hanno portata a questo. Senza entrare nelle logiche delle giustificazioni, ma solo per capire se dovevamo ricominciare o costruire qualcosa di diverso. 
IO ERO DIVERSO. L'avevo abituata ad un uomo diverso da quello che ero diventato...Ero sempre pieno di attenzioni, sorprese, piccole cose tra noi che ci facevano ridere come ragazzini. Non riusciva a fare una doccia in santa pace senza che mi intrufolassi a fare l'amore con lei. Le nostre passeggiate giornaliere dopo aver portato le bimbe a scuola in riva al mare....bastavano 15 min per farci sentire uniti..
NON C'ERA PIU' NIENTE ED IO ME NE SONO RESO CONTO SOLO ADESSO...."se non ti prendi cura di ciò che ami qualcuno lo farà per te...." L'avevo letto da qualche parte...aveva ragione. Rimane sempre l'errore, la delusione e l'amarezza, questo non si cancella, come una cicatrice che ci ricorda la ferita e il dolore.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2016)

Mah.

Mi fa specie che certe cose le scriva un tradito.
O ha anche lui delle colpe che ci tace oppure non lo capisco.
Amarsi non significa aspettarsi un clima da film e quando non lo si ha cercarlo da altri, come se quello che conta fossero le attenzioni e non le persone.
Se si interpreta come mancanza di amore il cambiamento di clima si può parlare.


----------



## Babou (13 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fa specie che certe cose le scriva un tradito.
> O ha anche lui delle colpe che ci tace oppure non lo capisco.


Io penso che faccia parte delle possibili conseguenze del dolore che genera il tradimento: c'è chi, di fronte a questo, si fa ammenda, passa in rassegna la propria vita alla ricerca del momento in cui ha sbagliato. E qualcosa si trova sempre, perché mariti e mogli perfetti nessuno di noi lo è stato, tutto è perfettibile, quindi qualcosa in noi lo troviamo sempre. Da qui, soprattutto in chi è più introverso e riservato, scatta il senso di colpa. Sembra un paradosso, ma credo non sia l'unico quando si scopre un tradimento.
Per esempio c'è anche il fenomeno di aver totalmente perso la fiducia nel partner, contemporaneamente si chiede con minuzia ogni cosa successa, quanti giorni mi hai tradito, quante volte. Ma se non hai fiducia, come puoi poi prender per vero quello che ti viene risposto? Anche questo è un paradosso.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2016)

Babou ha detto:


> Cerco di dare una definizione alla parola "errore", per come la vedio io ovviamente.
> Errore inteso come qualcosa di sbagliato che si fa, ma di cui ci si pente. Senza pentimento non si può parlare di errore. Chi tradisce in modo seriale, non commette un errore, è proprio una persona sbagliata dentro. Perché chi si pente diviene umile e si mette in discussione, chi non si pente e anzi vuole a tutti i costi giustificarsi che il tradimento è stato quasi un'inevitabile conseguenza del comportamento altrui, fa così solo perché è troppo egoista e narcista da avere il coraggio di condannare o rinnegare una parte di sè. Non solo, ma superata quella linea una volta, diviene più facile superarla una seconda, e una terza. Tanto la colpa è dell'altro.
> 
> Il motivo del tradimento non è univoco, non può essere sempre perché il traditore sia semplicemente uno stronzo, questo è quello che vorremmo sentirci dire noi “traditi” perché siamo arrabbiati per quello che abbiamo subìto. Io sono la prima, quindi alzo la mano, "presente!". Ma non può essere sempre così. Io spero, anzi desidero fortemente che non sia sempre così, altrimenti questo mondo è proprio marcio.
> ...


Ottima spiegazione. Concordo sul fatto che andrebbe compreso se questa che è stata raccontata è la verità.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> vedi, lei ha commesso uno atto non giustificabile, non accettabile, deprovevole, meschino, non perdonabile....sai quanti ne possiamo trovare? mille.... *Ma io ho voluto capire dentro di me le cause che l'hanno portata a questo*. Senza entrare nelle logiche delle giustificazioni, ma solo per capire se dovevamo ricominciare o costruire qualcosa di diverso.
> I*O ERO DIVERSO*. L'avevo abituata ad un uomo diverso da quello che ero diventato...Ero sempre pieno di attenzioni, sorprese, piccole cose tra noi che ci facevano ridere come ragazzini. Non riusciva a fare una doccia in santa pace senza che mi intrufolassi a fare l'amore con lei. Le nostre passeggiate giornaliere dopo aver portato le bimbe a scuola in riva al mare....bastavano 15 min per farci sentire uniti..
> NON C'ERA PIU' NIENTE ED IO ME NE SONO RESO CONTO SOLO ADESSO...."se non ti prendi cura di ciò che ami qualcuno lo farà per te...." L'avevo letto da qualche parte...aveva ragione. Rimane sempre l'errore, la delusione e l'amarezza, questo non si cancella, come una cicatrice che ci ricorda la ferita e il dolore.


A leggerti ho la sensazione che tu stia trovando delle motivazioni che ti rendano accettabile l'accaduto. Il matrimonio è fatto di alti e bassi ma è proprio in questi ultimi  che emerge la forza del legame e il valore che si dà ad esso. Quella frase che hai citato gira da tempo su internet e può andare bene a una coppia giovanissima che vive ancora nell'incanto della vita. Ma esclude incidenti, malattie, vecchiaia e tutti gli accadimenti imprevedibili della vita: non ci si può amare solo se tutto va bene e si ottiene tanto.
Per i neretti
1) E' spiacevole dirlo ma le cause che l'hanno portata a tradirti non le devi cercare dentro di te ma dentro di lei.
2) Credimi, lei era più diversa rispetto a te.


----------



## Babou (13 Maggio 2016)

Sì, mi piace la risposta di Danny, Riccardo dovresti riflettere molto su quello che ti ha detto. Non devi flagellarti così, quando il fuoco del rapporto si raffredda significa che entrambi ci si è dimenticati di gettar legna.
Le colpe le avrai, e va bene avere l'umiltà di ammetterle, perché questo ti fa onore, ma continuare a dirti che tutto è causa tua serve solo a giustificare lei e a darle quindi l'espediente per uscirne salva. Dovesse ripetersi, lei direbbe che è sempre colpa tua, d'altronde sa che tu in una situazione del genere indosseresti il cilicio.


----------



## Babou (13 Maggio 2016)

OT: ma tu hai una barca?
 fiiico


----------



## Skorpio (13 Maggio 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> vedi, lei ha commesso uno atto non giustificabile, non accettabile, deprovevole, meschino, non perdonabile....sai quanti ne possiamo trovare? mille.... Ma io ho voluto capire dentro di me le cause che l'hanno portata a questo. Senza entrare nelle logiche delle giustificazioni, ma solo per capire se dovevamo ricominciare o costruire qualcosa di diverso.
> IO ERO DIVERSO. L'avevo abituata ad un uomo diverso da quello che ero diventato...Ero sempre pieno di attenzioni, sorprese, piccole cose tra noi che ci facevano ridere come ragazzini. Non riusciva a fare una doccia in santa pace senza che mi intrufolassi a fare l'amore con lei. Le nostre passeggiate giornaliere dopo aver portato le bimbe a scuola in riva al mare....bastavano 15 min per farci sentire uniti..
> NON C'ERA PIU' NIENTE ED IO ME NE SONO RESO CONTO SOLO ADESSO...."se non ti prendi cura di ciò che ami qualcuno lo farà per te...." L'avevo letto da qualche parte...aveva ragione. Rimane sempre l'errore, la delusione e l'amarezza, questo non si cancella, come una cicatrice che ci ricorda la ferita e il dolore.


Credo che questo post ti faccia onore... perché hai ricercato e ricerchi in te delle responsabilità in tutto questo, anche se "l'atto" di colpa non lo hai commesso

alla fine il tradire è un sintomo come un altro... come può esser l'andare dopo cena a chiudersi in camera o in bagno col telefonino a chattare, o come può essere il non partecipare attivamente a aspetti della vita familiare che lo richiederebbero.

è come una febbre... c'è qualcosa dietro, che è una malattia tenue, grave, o anche incurabile sicuramente
ma è un sintomo e come tale resta.... e non nasce mai così da improvvise ispirazioni alla trasgressione.

Stai adesso ricercando la malattia... e stai facendo la tua parte in modo serio e consapevole, per ciò che ti è concesso e consentito da te stesso

E necessario ovviamente che chi ti sta vicino faccia lo stesso... e non si limiti a descrivere il sintomo che ha perpetrato, limitandosi a inghiottire una tachipirina per mandarlo via... e liquidando il tutto come un "errore" o una "cavolata"...


perché così facendo la malattia viene semplicemente ignorata.. e ci si concentra solo sul cancellare una febbre che in se e per se è semplicemente un sintomo di un qualcosa che si mantiene.

e dovrete farlo entrambi, secondo me...


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2016)

Babou ha detto:


> Sì, mi piace la risposta di Danny, Riccardo dovresti riflettere molto su quello che ti ha detto. Non devi flagellarti così, quando il fuoco del rapporto si raffredda significa che entrambi ci si è dimenticati di gettar legna.
> Le colpe le avrai, e va bene avere l'umiltà di ammetterle, perché questo ti fa onore, ma continuare a dirti che tutto è causa tua serve solo a giustificare lei e a darle quindi l'espediente per uscirne salva. *Dovesse ripetersi, lei direbbe che è sempre colpa tua, d'altronde sa che tu in una situazione del genere indosseresti il cilicio*.



Da imparare a memoria.



(io feci lo stesso errore, eh. Mi sa che è una reazione di negazione dell'accaduto abbastanza normale)


----------



## riccardo1973 (13 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo che questo post ti faccia onore... perché hai ricercato e ricerchi in te delle responsabilità in tutto questo, anche se "l'atto" di colpa non lo hai commesso
> 
> alla fine il tradire è un sintomo come un altro... come può esser l'andare dopo cena a chiudersi in camera o in bagno col telefonino a chattare, o come può essere il non partecipare attivamente a aspetti della vita familiare che lo richiederebbero.
> 
> ...


Racconto questo episodio: All'età di 32 quando ero ancora fidanzato con la mia ex abbiamo passato un periodo difficile: ci trascuravamo, eravamo lontani e freddi, io concentrato sul nuovo lavoro, nuove amicizie...Lei sul suo lavoro, le sue cose...Insomma un periodo di crisi e noia, stagnamento. Un giorno conobbi una cliente e tra noi fu colpo di fulmine, almeno a pelle: il suo modo di guardarmi, il modo che aveva di parlarmi ed interessarsi alle cose che dicevo e facevo. Iniziammo ad uscire ed a fare tutte quelle cose che non facevo più con la mia ragazza: giornate in moto, passeggiate al mare, cene in antichi castelli, ascoltare un canzone da pelle d'oca...Con lei era tutto nuovo, e per lei io ero tutto da scoprire. Mi mancavano quegli atteggiamenti nei miei confronti, quelle attenzioni, quella curiosità, quell'essere affascinante agli occhi di qualcuno...Poi ho cominciato a sentirmi a disagio, fuori posto. Ho realizzato che non mi interessava LEI ma come mi faceva sentire. Avevo bisogno di sentirmi vivo, desiderato, guardato. Appena reso consapevole di questo ho avvertito il sentimento che avevo per la mia fidanzata che urlava dentro facendomi sentire bambino, stupido, egoista. Per sentirmi VIVO avevo sporcato il nostro amore....
Abbiamo in seguito ripreso per i capelli il nostro rapporto ma.....questa è un'altra storia. 

Sono stato dall'altra parte anch'io...forse per questo ragiono così.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Maggio 2016)

*...*



riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Racconto questo episodio: All'età di 32 quando ero ancora fidanzato con la mia ex abbiamo passato un periodo difficile: ci trascuravamo, eravamo lontani e freddi, io concentrato sul nuovo lavoro, nuove amicizie...Lei sul suo lavoro, le sue cose...Insomma un periodo di crisi e noia, stagnamento. Un giorno conobbi una cliente e tra noi fu colpo di fulmine, almeno a pelle: il suo modo di guardarmi, il modo che aveva di parlarmi ed interessarsi alle cose che dicevo e facevo. Iniziammo ad uscire ed a fare tutte quelle cose che non facevo più con la mia ragazza: giornate in moto, passeggiate al mare, cene in antichi castelli, ascoltare un canzone da pelle d'oca...Con lei era tutto nuovo, e per lei io ero tutto da scoprire. Mi mancavano quegli atteggiamenti nei miei confronti, quelle attenzioni, quella curiosità, quell'essere affascinante agli occhi di qualcuno...Poi ho cominciato a sentirmi a disagio, fuori posto. Ho realizzato che non mi interessava LEI ma come mi faceva sentire. Avevo bisogno di sentirmi vivo, desiderato, guardato. Appena reso consapevole di questo ho avvertito il sentimento che avevo per la mia fidanzata che urlava dentro facendomi sentire bambino, stupido, egoista. Per sentirmi VIVO avevo sporcato il nostro amore....
> Abbiamo in seguito ripreso per i capelli il nostro rapporto ma.....questa è un'altra storia.
> 
> Sono stato dall'altra parte anch'io...forse per questo ragiono così.


essersi seduti su varie poltrone aiuta a avere la consapevolezza che esistono panoramiche diverse da quella che ci è consentito vedere stando sulla poltrona in cui ci si trova al momento...


----------



## mistral (13 Maggio 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Racconto questo episodio: All'età di 32 quando ero ancora fidanzato con la mia ex abbiamo passato un periodo difficile: ci trascuravamo, eravamo lontani e freddi, io concentrato sul nuovo lavoro, nuove amicizie...Lei sul suo lavoro, le sue cose...Insomma un periodo di crisi e noia, stagnamento. Un giorno conobbi una cliente e tra noi fu colpo di fulmine, almeno a pelle: il suo modo di guardarmi, il modo che aveva di parlarmi ed interessarsi alle cose che dicevo e facevo. Iniziammo ad uscire ed a fare tutte quelle cose che non facevo più con la mia ragazza: giornate in moto, passeggiate al mare, cene in antichi castelli, ascoltare un canzone da pelle d'oca...Con lei era tutto nuovo, e per lei io ero tutto da scoprire. Mi mancavano quegli atteggiamenti nei miei confronti, quelle attenzioni, quella curiosità, quell'essere affascinante agli occhi di qualcuno...Poi ho cominciato a sentirmi a disagio, fuori posto. Ho realizzato che non mi interessava LEI ma come mi faceva sentire. Avevo bisogno di sentirmi vivo, desiderato, guardato. Appena reso consapevole di questo ho avvertito il sentimento che avevo per la mia fidanzata che urlava dentro facendomi sentire bambino, stupido, egoista. Per sentirmi VIVO avevo sporcato il nostro amore....
> Abbiamo in seguito ripreso per i capelli il nostro rapporto ma.....questa è un'altra storia.
> 
> Sono stato dall'altra parte anch'io...forse per questo ragiono così.


Stesso discorso che ho fatto io a suo tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Racconto questo episodio: All'età di 32 quando ero ancora fidanzato con la mia ex abbiamo passato un periodo difficile: ci trascuravamo, eravamo lontani e freddi, io concentrato sul nuovo lavoro, nuove amicizie...Lei sul suo lavoro, le sue cose...Insomma un periodo di crisi e noia, stagnamento. Un giorno conobbi una cliente e tra noi fu colpo di fulmine, almeno a pelle: il suo modo di guardarmi, il modo che aveva di parlarmi ed interessarsi alle cose che dicevo e facevo. Iniziammo ad uscire ed a fare tutte quelle cose che non facevo più con la mia ragazza: giornate in moto, passeggiate al mare, cene in antichi castelli, ascoltare un canzone da pelle d'oca...Con lei era tutto nuovo, e per lei io ero tutto da scoprire. Mi mancavano quegli atteggiamenti nei miei confronti, quelle attenzioni, quella curiosità, quell'essere affascinante agli occhi di qualcuno...Poi ho cominciato a sentirmi a disagio, fuori posto. Ho realizzato che non mi interessava LEI ma come mi faceva sentire. Avevo bisogno di sentirmi vivo, desiderato, guardato. Appena reso consapevole di questo ho avvertito il sentimento che avevo per la mia fidanzata che urlava dentro facendomi sentire bambino, stupido, egoista. Per sentirmi VIVO avevo sporcato il nostro amore....
> Abbiamo in seguito ripreso per i capelli il nostro rapporto ma.....questa è un'altra storia.
> 
> Sono stato dall'altra parte anch'io...forse per questo ragiono così.


Avevo aperto un thread per leggere cose del genere.


----------



## Alatriste (28 Maggio 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> la mia è una storia classica di tradimento scoperto per caso.
> Sempre per caso sul telefono di mia figlia che prima era della mia compagna, apro whatsapp perchè non le funzionava bene e trovo delle conversazioni vecchie tra la mia compagna e quest'uomo. Dopo la doccia fredda e un groppo nello stomaco che non mi faceva respirare ho preso coraggio e le ho dato in mano il cellulare chiedendo spiegazioni sui messaggi. In primo momento è rimasta senza parole, non poteva credere di essere stata scoperta poi è iniziata la confessione in merito al loro rapporto durato due mesi, che era finito da tempo xchè si era accorta di star facendo una sciocchezza e che era innamorata di me.....Premetto che il nostro rapporto stava passando un periodo (1 anno) veramente duro: eravamo distanti, io sempre incazzato e scontroso per problemi vari, non le davo più le attenzioni a cui era abituata....Ora so che non si può giustificare un tradimento, mai.....Ma vorrei del tempo per capire cosa sia giusto fare, quale decisione prendere a mente lucida, senza dolore orgoglio delusione....Avevamo creato il nostro rapporto e la nostra famiglia (2 bambine) basata sulla fiducia e trasparenza per tutti i membri della famiglia....E' stata dura scoprire questo tradimento, molto dura. Siamo ancora innamorati ma la confusione adesso è tanta....Sarà come prima? Sarà diverso, più consapevole, più forte, il nostro rapporto? La fiducia reciproca dovrà essere riguadagnata giorno per giorno? ho paura........


Sarà diverso, ma se ci credi, e senti di poterci riprovare, fallo, ma devi sentirtelo dentro, consapevole del fatto che sarà dura, ma se lo vuoi veramente credo che tu debba provarci.
Massimo rispetto per il fatto di essere ancora li, ferito ma presente, non tutti potrebbero farcela


----------



## marietto (28 Maggio 2016)

Ciao Riccardo,
in linea di massima sono filosoficamente d'accordo con la maggior parte delle persone che ha postato nel tuo thread. Se vi amate ancora e pensate di poter superare certe cose, fate bene a concedervi una nuova chance.

C'é tuttavia una cosa che manca qui, o perlomeno, tu non ne fai menzione: non vedo nemmeno il minimo sindacale a livello di verifica dei fatti.

Magari é una mania mia, o deformazione professionale, visto che parte del mio lavoro é sempre stato verificare che i richiedenti non stessero cercando di ottenere mendacemente vantaggi raccontando fregnacce...

Peró:
- tu affronti tua moglie con l'evidenza del tradimento.
- lei, che fino a quel momento ti ha mentito per omissione, tenta di continuare a mentirti negando.
- alla fine, davanti all'evidenza, ammette un vecchio tradimento durato due mesi (il minimo sindacale, verrebbe da dire).

Tu, cosa hai fatto per verificare la sua storia? Cosa hai saputo?

Chi é l'altro è da quale gruppo di conoscenze viene? Leggo che tua moglie fa un lavoro che prevede turni di notte, il tizio é un collega?
Sei certo certo che la storia sia roba vecchia? È' probabile che i due mesi si rivelino essere sei o sette, ma questo conta poco, quello che conta é che la storia fosse/sia finita davvero... Ti rendi conto che una storia tutt'ora in corso con un collega cambierebbe non poco le carte in tavola...

Se hai già affrontato la questione ma semplicemente non lo hai scritto, meglio così.


Scusa il disturbo e buon proseguimento.


----------



## riccardo1973 (3 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao Riccardo,
> in linea di massima sono filosoficamente d'accordo con la maggior parte delle persone che ha postato nel tuo thread. Se vi amate ancora e pensate di poter superare certe cose, fate bene a concedervi una nuova chance.
> 
> C'é tuttavia una cosa che manca qui, o perlomeno, tu non ne fai menzione: non vedo nemmeno il minimo sindacale a livello di verifica dei fatti.
> ...


ciao, si ho verificato tutto, ma non ho scritto i particolari. Lui lo conoscevo e sapevo che era cotto di lei xchè in questo è sempre stata sincera...Lei lavorava in un bar frequentato da lui e si sono conosciuti li.


----------



## marietto (4 Giugno 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ciao, si ho verificato tutto, ma non ho scritto i particolari. Lui lo conoscevo e sapevo che era cotto di lei xchè in questo è sempre stata sincera...Lei lavorava in un bar frequentato da lui e si sono conosciuti li.


Bene, se hai verificato tutto, meglio così.

Spero che stia andando tutto per il meglio...


----------



## riccardo1973 (25 Gennaio 2017)

*E TUTTO RICOMINCIA....MA DA ME STAVOLTA*

dopo 9 mesi difficili, ma anche belli, di un amore rinnovato, di esperienze condivise, sono di nuovo fuori casa...
Quando a maggio ho ricevuto il colpo diventando uno del club mi sono sentito, come credo tutti, vuoto, amareggiato, incazzato, deluso, i sentimenti peggiori che molti di voi hanno provato....Ho più volte pensato di tradirla per vendicarmi, ma niente, non ci sono mai riuscito. Ho pensato di pagare una escort, ma non è da me, mai andato a donne pagando. Ho pensato di frequentare night club o locali simili, ma a parte qualche addio al celibato risalente a 15 anni fa in cui a parte bere non ho mai toccato o sfiorato nessuna, non mi sembrava un'idea fattibile. Allora, con l'amarezza e la voglia di sentirmi anche io una merda che tradisce ho iniziato a visitare siti pornografici, ho scaricato foto e video e lasciati nel computer dentro una cartella anonima. Come mi sono sentito? meglio....è una sciocchezza? forse...ma uscir fuori dall'immagine di bravo padre, compagno, amico e ritrovarmi a tradirla col pensiero e le immagini mi ha dato sollievo...Immaturità? forse....i giochi della mente in certe situazioni sono incontrollabili. Veniamo al dunque....Qualche giorno fa lei scopre questa cartella che io avevo dimenticato....o rimosso dalla mente, e fa un pezzo che non vi dico. Non ha voluto sentire neanche cosa avevo da dire...Mi ha buttato fuori casa dicendo che è finita, l'ha vissuta come un tradimento, ha cancellato 9 mesi di lavoro in 5 minuti. E' ferita e delusa. Le ho scritto che le volevo parlare e spiegare la cosa, che una possibilità lei l'aveva avuta, anche di parlare e spiegarsi....ma niente....muro totale. Mi sento una merda....so che non l'ho tradita ma mi sento una merda comunque...


----------



## iosolo (25 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> dopo 9 mesi difficili, ma anche belli, di un amore rinnovato, di esperienze condivise, sono di nuovo fuori casa...
> Quando a maggio ho ricevuto il colpo diventando uno del club mi sono sentito, come credo tutti, vuoto, amareggiato, incazzato, deluso, i sentimenti peggiori che molti di voi hanno provato....Ho più volte pensato di tradirla per vendicarmi, ma niente, non ci sono mai riuscito. Ho pensato di pagare una escort, ma non è da me, mai andato a donne pagando. Ho pensato di frequentare night club o locali simili, ma a parte qualche addio al celibato risalente a 15 anni fa in cui a parte bere non ho mai toccato o sfiorato nessuna, non mi sembrava un'idea fattibile. Allora, con l'amarezza e la voglia di sentirmi anche io una merda che tradisce ho iniziato a visitare siti pornografici, ho scaricato foto e video e lasciati nel computer dentro una cartella anonima. Come mi sono sentito? meglio....è una sciocchezza? forse...ma uscir fuori dall'immagine di bravo padre, compagno, amico e ritrovarmi a tradirla col pensiero e le immagini mi ha dato sollievo...Immaturità? forse....i giochi della mente in certe situazioni sono incontrollabili. Veniamo al dunque....Qualche giorno fa lei scopre questa cartella che io avevo dimenticato....o rimosso dalla mente, e fa un pezzo che non vi dico. Non ha voluto sentire neanche cosa avevo da dire...Mi ha buttato fuori casa dicendo che è finita, l'ha vissuta come un tradimento, ha cancellato 9 mesi di lavoro in 5 minuti. E' ferita e delusa. Le ho scritto che le volevo parlare e spiegare la cosa, che una possibilità lei l'aveva avuta, anche di parlare e spiegarsi....ma niente....muro totale. Mi sento una merda....so che non l'ho tradita ma mi sento una merda comunque...


Non ci credo, come fa a farti sentire una merda! ti senti una merda per cosa....?


----------



## riccardo1973 (25 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ci credo, come fa a farti sentire una merda! ti senti una merda per cosa....?


 per cosa....ha messo in discussione la mia credibilità e sincerità. Pensa che abbia altre storie. Pensa che sono un falso....è la mia immagine che è cambiata ai suoi occhi. E' come se aspettasse che inciampassi anch'io in qualcosa di sbagliato per redimersi forse....Ma con me non vuole parlare adesso. Muro. Le ho scritto: " grazie a quei video ho salvato il nostro rapporto, ma ne vorrei parlare a 4 occhi... perchè è più complicato di come sembra...." Insomma le vorrei spiegare che avevo pensato ad una vendetta molto più fisica e concreta e che ho optato per la spicciola pornografia che oltretutto non mi ha mai visto così appassionato....


----------



## iosolo (25 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> per cosa....ha messo in discussione la mia credibilità e sincerità. Pensa che abbia altre storie. Pensa che sono un falso....è la mia immagine che è cambiata ai suoi occhi. E' come se aspettasse che inciampassi anch'io in qualcosa di sbagliato per redimersi forse....Ma con me non vuole parlare adesso. Muro. Le ho scritto: " grazie a quei video ho salvato il nostro rapporto, ma ne vorrei parlare a 4 occhi... perchè è più complicato di come sembra...." Insomma le vorrei spiegare che avevo pensato ad una vendetta molto più fisica e concreta e che ho optato per la spicciola pornografia che oltretutto non mi ha mai visto così appassionato....


Anche tu vedi in quello che hai fatto tradimento, ma dovresti smetterla e anche lei dovrebbe farlo. 

Non è tradimento, e il fatto che lei non parli con te, ti dovrebbe fare un bel po' incazzare.


----------



## Carola (25 Gennaio 2017)

No ma follia
Qsta non aspettava altro che la scusa ma dai ma non è credibile x cortesia Riccardo non cascare in sta trappola ma anzi dalle tu una pedata in culo x qsto atteggiamento del casso scusa !!!


----------



## riccardo1973 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> No ma follia
> Qsta non aspettava altro che la scusa ma dai ma non è credibile x cortesia Riccardo non cascare in sta trappola ma anzi dalle tu una pedata in culo x qsto atteggiamento del casso scusa !!!


non butto via 9 mesi di duro lavoro....avevamo un rapporto rinnovato. Devo parlarle....


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> dopo 9 mesi difficili, ma anche belli, di un amore rinnovato, di esperienze condivise, sono di nuovo fuori casa...
> Quando a maggio ho ricevuto il colpo diventando uno del club mi sono sentito, come credo tutti, vuoto, amareggiato, incazzato, deluso, i sentimenti peggiori che molti di voi hanno provato....Ho più volte pensato di tradirla per vendicarmi, ma niente, non ci sono mai riuscito. Ho pensato di pagare una escort, ma non è da me, mai andato a donne pagando. Ho pensato di frequentare night club o locali simili, ma a parte qualche addio al celibato risalente a 15 anni fa in cui a parte bere non ho mai toccato o sfiorato nessuna, non mi sembrava un'idea fattibile. Allora, con l'amarezza e la voglia di sentirmi anche io una merda che tradisce ho iniziato a visitare siti pornografici, ho scaricato foto e video e lasciati nel computer dentro una cartella anonima. Come mi sono sentito? meglio....è una sciocchezza? forse...ma uscir fuori dall'immagine di bravo padre, compagno, amico e ritrovarmi a tradirla col pensiero e le immagini mi ha dato sollievo...Immaturità? forse....i giochi della mente in certe situazioni sono incontrollabili. Veniamo al dunque....Qualche giorno fa lei scopre questa cartella che io avevo dimenticato....o rimosso dalla mente, e fa un pezzo che non vi dico. Non ha voluto sentire neanche cosa avevo da dire...Mi ha buttato fuori casa dicendo che è finita, l'ha vissuta come un tradimento, ha cancellato 9 mesi di lavoro in 5 minuti. E' ferita e delusa. Le ho scritto che le volevo parlare e spiegare la cosa, che una possibilità lei l'aveva avuta, anche di parlare e spiegarsi....ma niente....muro totale. Mi sento una merda....so che non l'ho tradita ma mi sento una merda comunque...


Ciao bentornato 
Avrei preferito leggerti più sereno 
Io non vedo colpe in quello che hai fatto 
E certo non è  minimamente equiparabile al tradimento  
Come ti senti ora ? 
Ma tua moglie è  sempre stata così intransigente ?


----------



## riccardo1973 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao bentornato
> Avrei preferito leggerti più sereno
> Io non vedo colpe in quello che hai fatto
> E certo non è  minimamente equiparabile al tradimento
> ...


 molto gelosa lo è sempre stata. All'inizio della nostra storia ricevetti una mail da una delle tante che frequentavo da single dove mi diceva come stai è tanto che non ci sentiamo...ecc ecc e mi allegò delle foto in costume al mare in vacanza con scritto ti piace il costume? Ovviamente bella e appariscente avevamo avuto un flirt alcune mesi prima...io non diedi peso alla cosa e risposi " bene, si è tanto che non ci sentiamo spero tu stia bene." Secco! Non dissi niente alla mia lei che però aveva accesso alla mia mail tranquillamente e mi fece un pezzo per niente....
Ovviamente è sempre stata sospettosa nei miei confronti nonostante la mia condotta impeccabile. E quindi questa cosa dei video ai suoi occhi non è una sciocchezza ma è come se confermasse i suoi sospetti sulla mia trasparenza...


----------



## ilnikko (25 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> non butto via 9 mesi di duro lavoro....avevamo un rapporto rinnovato. Devo parlarle....


Mah....sembra quasi non aspettasse altro... non ti zerbinare per favore.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> molto gelosa lo è sempre stata. All'inizio della nostra storia ricevetti una mail da una delle tante che frequentavo da single dove mi diceva come stai è tanto che non ci sentiamo...ecc ecc e mi allegò delle foto in costume al mare in vacanza con scritto ti piace il costume? Ovviamente bella e appariscente avevamo avuto un flirt alcune mesi prima...io non diedi peso alla cosa e risposi " bene, si è tanto che non ci sentiamo spero tu stia bene." Secco! Non dissi niente alla mia lei che però aveva accesso alla mia mail tranquillamente e mi fece un pezzo per niente....
> Ovviamente è sempre stata sospettosa nei miei confronti nonostante la mia condotta impeccabile. E quindi questa cosa dei video ai suoi occhi non è una sciocchezza ma è come se confermasse i suoi sospetti sulla mia trasparenza...


Trasparenza che lei però non ha avuto nei tuoi confronti 
Fai bene a chiarire ma sappi che lei pretende cose da te che non riesce per prima a mantenere: )


----------



## patroclo (25 Gennaio 2017)

....a prima vista sembra tutto molto pretestuoso.......


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> No ma follia
> Qsta non aspettava altro che la scusa ma dai ma non è credibile x cortesia Riccardo non cascare in sta trappola ma anzi dalle tu una pedata in culo x qsto atteggiamento del casso scusa !!!





ilnikko ha detto:


> Mah....sembra quasi non aspettasse altro... non ti zerbinare per favore.


Quoto. Ha colto l'occasione al volo.


----------



## delfino curioso (25 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> non butto via 9 mesi di duro lavoro....avevamo un rapporto rinnovato. Devo parlarle...
> .


Riccardo come prima cosa non capisco perché alla richiesta di tua moglie di uscire di casa e non parlare tu abbia accettato (sti cazzi avrei risposto e tu parli con me).
Come qualcuno ha già detto penso anch'io che cercasse l'occasione per chiudere, due filmini porno ma dai...... e dopo quello che ha perpetrato per anni alle tue spalle, non posso crederci.
poi, tua moglie la conosci tu


----------



## marietto (25 Gennaio 2017)

Riccardo... Quando hai chiuso "il caso" la prima volta, se ti ricordi io avevo cercato, col maggior garbo che mi riuscii di farti presente che forse le cose non erano proprio "finite a Salem's Lot" (cit. King).


Se non vado errato lei ti disse che era roba vecchia, ora, magari l'hai fatto, ma io ho l'impressione che tu non abbia mai verificato nulla di quello che ti ha detto lei. Se aggiungi che ha orari di lavoro strani e che l'altro è uno degli avventori dell'esercizio per cui lavora, quindi una persona che continua a vedere regolarmente, beh, io qualche verifica in più, nei limiti del possibile, proverei a farla.


Anche perché, come hanno detto molti altri, le modalità puzzano moltissimo di "aspettavo di potermi attaccare a qualsiasi cosa e adesso l'ho trovata".


Non dico che scoprire del porno nel pc di tuo marito non possa essere cosa che infastidisce, ma se ti sei trombata un altro fino a qualche mese prima, magari un po' di misura...


----------



## Carola (25 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> non butto via 9 mesi di duro lavoro....avevamo un rapporto rinnovato. Devo parlarle....


Bah
Sei molto innamorato si vede


----------



## Woland (25 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> dopo 9 mesi difficili, ma anche belli, di un amore rinnovato, di esperienze condivise, sono di nuovo fuori casa...
> Quando a maggio ho ricevuto il colpo diventando uno del club mi sono sentito, come credo tutti, vuoto, amareggiato, incazzato, deluso, i sentimenti peggiori che molti di voi hanno provato....Ho più volte pensato di tradirla per vendicarmi, ma niente, non ci sono mai riuscito. Ho pensato di pagare una escort, ma non è da me, mai andato a donne pagando. Ho pensato di frequentare night club o locali simili, ma a parte qualche addio al celibato risalente a 15 anni fa in cui a parte bere non ho mai toccato o sfiorato nessuna, non mi sembrava un'idea fattibile. Allora, con l'amarezza e la voglia di sentirmi anche io una merda che tradisce ho iniziato a visitare siti pornografici, ho scaricato foto e video e lasciati nel computer dentro una cartella anonima. Come mi sono sentito? meglio....è una sciocchezza? forse...ma uscir fuori dall'immagine di bravo padre, compagno, amico e ritrovarmi a tradirla col pensiero e le immagini mi ha dato sollievo...Immaturità? forse....i giochi della mente in certe situazioni sono incontrollabili. Veniamo al dunque....Qualche giorno fa lei scopre questa cartella che io avevo dimenticato....o rimosso dalla mente, e fa un pezzo che non vi dico. Non ha voluto sentire neanche cosa avevo da dire...Mi ha buttato fuori casa dicendo che è finita, l'ha vissuta come un tradimento, ha cancellato 9 mesi di lavoro in 5 minuti. E' ferita e delusa. Le ho scritto che le volevo parlare e spiegare la cosa, che una possibilità lei l'aveva avuta, anche di parlare e spiegarsi....ma niente....muro totale. Mi sento una merda....so che non l'ho tradita ma mi sento una merda comunque...


Perchè ti senti una merda? Guarda che non lo sei, cavolo ci sono cose peggiori, poi al limite se ne parla, si discute. Buttato fuori casa, boh è una reazione talmente spropositata che davvero lascia pensare non aspettasse altro...


----------



## delfino curioso (25 Gennaio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Riccardo... Quando hai chiuso "il caso" la prima volta, se ti ricordi io avevo cercato, col maggior garbo che mi riuscii di farti presente che forse le cose non erano proprio "finite a Salem's Lot" (cit. King).
> 
> 
> Se non vado errato lei ti disse che era roba vecchia, ora, magari l'hai fatto, ma io ho l'impressione che tu non abbia mai verificato nulla di quello che ti ha detto lei. Se aggiungi che ha orari di lavoro strani e che l'altro è uno degli avventori dell'esercizio per cui lavora, quindi una persona che continua a vedere regolarmente, beh, io qualche verifica in più, nei limiti del possibile, proverei a farla.
> ...



stiamo sulla stessa "lunghezza d'onda" anch'io penso che la storia vecchia non sia mai finita.


----------



## marietto (25 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> stiamo sulla stessa "lunghezza d'onda" anch'io penso che la storia vecchia non sia mai finita.


Io lo pensavo anche allora, ma Riccardo era così contento che mi sembrava brutto mettergli il pensiero...


----------



## ilnikko (25 Gennaio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Io lo pensavo anche allora, ma Riccardo era così contento che mi sembrava brutto mettergli il pensiero...


Sei un bravo "zio"


----------



## riccardo1973 (25 Gennaio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Io lo pensavo anche allora, ma Riccardo era così contento che mi sembrava brutto mettergli il pensiero...


lui si è fidanzato nel frattempo....ha continuato a messaggiarla fino a settembre xchè me li faceva vedere, era ossessivo, ma ho lasciato che fosse lei a gestire la situazione visto che era stata lei a crearla. 

Si, comunque sono innamorato

e Si, sono uscito di casa parecchie volte sia volontariamente che involontariamente xchè ho un appartamento di mia proprietà e non mi faccio scrupoli, quando mi incazzo a sbattermi la porta dietro, così come non se li fa lei a sbattermela in faccia, siamo passionali allo stesso modo (l'appartamento dove viviamo è suo....)

e Si, non si vede con nessun altro ma è molto coinvolta e concentrata al recupero del nostro rapporto...

e Sì, sotto le lenzuola non si mente, ricordo il periodo in cui era strana, non riusciva a farlo con me, ovviamente xchè lo faceva con lui...da 8 mesi a questa parte è molto passionale anche più dei primi anni insieme...

e Si, ha esagerato con la reazione, ma lei è cosi...una volta ha trovato un capello lungo e rosso in cabina nella barca che abbiamo e non sapendo come giustificarlo mi ha piantato un casino... fino a quando mi telefona un amico e in viva voce mi dice: rik quando torniamo in barca come il mese scorso che a Claudia è piaciuto tanto....?" (il capello era della fidanzata suo ma non ricordavo che erano stati da me...) si è poi calmata...E' così.


----------



## marietto (25 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> lui si è fidanzato nel frattempo....ha continuato a messaggiarla fino a settembre xchè me li faceva vedere, era ossessivo, ma ho lasciato che fosse lei a gestire la situazione visto che era stata lei a crearla.
> 
> Si, comunque sono innamorato
> 
> ...


Oh, Ricky, guarda che convinto tu convinti tutti. Magari è solo una mia impressione, sia adesso che allora, l'importante e che ti senti tranquillo tu...


----------



## riccardo1973 (25 Gennaio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Oh, Ricky, guarda che convinto tu convinti tutti. Magari è solo una mia impressione, sia adesso che allora, l'importante e che ti senti tranquillo tu...


Sono ingenuo fino a quando non lo prendo in c..o, poi le antenne rimangono belle dritte xchè nella vita le esperienze ti cambiano e alla tenera età di 44 anni con fregature da parte dei soci, compagna, amici stretti e parenti ho imparato. Questo non vuol dire essere infallibili ma vendo cara la pelle stavolta!

:up:


----------



## ugo1969 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Spero che la sua reazione sia veramente frutto di un carattere fumantino . Sotto le lenzuola si può mentire : si chiamano sensi di colpa .


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Riccardo... Quando hai chiuso "il caso" la prima volta, se ti ricordi io avevo cercato, col maggior garbo che mi riuscii di farti presente che forse le cose non erano proprio "finite a Salem's Lot" (cit. King).
> 
> 
> Se non vado errato lei ti disse che era roba vecchia, ora, magari l'hai fatto, ma io ho l'impressione che tu non abbia mai verificato nulla di quello che ti ha detto lei. Se aggiungi che ha orari di lavoro strani e che l'altro è uno degli avventori dell'esercizio per cui lavora, quindi una persona che continua a vedere regolarmente, beh, io qualche verifica in più, nei limiti del possibile, proverei a farla.
> ...


Beh se trovi un porno di lui con un'altra sì. Se è una roba presa in rete, al peggio gli si dice "ma sei scemo? Ci sono io" Al peggio eh.


----------



## Luca86t (25 Gennaio 2017)

*il tuo inconscio ha creato la via di fuga che tu consciamente non hai creato*



riccardo1973 ha detto:


> dopo 9 mesi difficili, ma anche belli, di un amore rinnovato, di esperienze condivise, sono di nuovo fuori casa...
> Quando a maggio ho ricevuto il colpo diventando uno del club mi sono sentito, come credo tutti, vuoto, amareggiato, incazzato, deluso, i sentimenti peggiori che molti di voi hanno provato....Ho più volte pensato di tradirla per vendicarmi, ma niente, non ci sono mai riuscito. Ho pensato di pagare una escort, ma non è da me, mai andato a donne pagando. Ho pensato di frequentare night club o locali simili, ma a parte qualche addio al celibato risalente a 15 anni fa in cui a parte bere non ho mai toccato o sfiorato nessuna, non mi sembrava un'idea fattibile. Allora, con l'amarezza e la voglia di sentirmi anche io una merda che tradisce ho iniziato a visitare siti pornografici, ho scaricato foto e video e lasciati nel computer dentro una cartella anonima. Come mi sono sentito? meglio....è una sciocchezza? forse...ma uscir fuori dall'immagine di bravo padre, compagno, amico e ritrovarmi a tradirla col pensiero e le immagini mi ha dato sollievo...Immaturità? forse....i giochi della mente in certe situazioni sono incontrollabili. Veniamo al dunque....Qualche giorno fa lei scopre questa cartella che io avevo dimenticato....o rimosso dalla mente, e fa un pezzo che non vi dico. Non ha voluto sentire neanche cosa avevo da dire...Mi ha buttato fuori casa dicendo che è finita, l'ha vissuta come un tradimento, ha cancellato 9 mesi di lavoro in 5 minuti. E' ferita e delusa. Le ho scritto che le volevo parlare e spiegare la cosa, che una possibilità lei l'aveva avuta, anche di parlare e spiegarsi....ma niente....muro totale. Mi sento una merda....so che non l'ho tradita ma mi sento una merda comunque...



Forse questa reazione dice molte cose... Ti sono vicino. Tutto questo mi rende molto triste e mi tocca profondamente. Forse tu avresti spostato le montagne ma lei no... Per questo ogni volta che ho avuto dubbi che stesse accadendo qualcosa di simile mi sono ripromesso di incaricare un investigatore privato, per non dovermi sporcare le mani, farmi del male e abbassarmi a dover controllare... e sapere esattamente come stavano le cose...poi anche io non l'ho fatto e il dubbio o la certezza non confessata logorano e fanno andare avanti rapporti senza la certezza che sia finita la storia..o l'apertura a cose simili da parte dell'altra persona. 
Per essere un pò duro ti ricordo che sei stato scaricato malamente da una persona che ha tradito per X tempo per una cartella osè. Te lo dico come lo ricorderei a me stesso a prescindere da altri sviluppi con lei.  E la cosa dice molto... sia che sia una reazione di rabbia perchè magari lei pensa che stai ricambiando il favore, sia che sia definitivo e dimostrativo. Conta molto nei confronti di te stesso ripensare a tutto il tempo in cui pensavi di tradire e a quanto ti sentivi in colpa e quanto ti sei "abbassato",per aver in futuro più comprensione e amore per te stesso. Non cè il minimo giudizio in ciò che ho scritto solo ripenso a me stesso in situazioni simili.  Magari tu stesso non reggevi la situazione e inconsciamente hai fatto qualcosa per scatenare reazione. Un abbraccio di cuore. E complimenti per come ti sei comportato. Ora avrai il tempo di comprendere tutte le volte che ti sei mentito o preso in giro o eri convinto di cose che non volevi davvero.. se è successo ovviamente e quando invece eri sinceramente consapevole della situazione e volevi davvero andare avanti.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

Luca86t ha detto:


> Forse questa reazione dice molte cose... Ti sono vicino. Tutto questo mi rende molto triste e mi tocca profondamente. Forse tu avresti spostato le montagne ma lei no... Per questo ogni volta che ho avuto dubbi che stesse accadendo qualcosa di simile mi sono ripromesso di incaricare un investigatore privato, per non dovermi sporcare le mani, farmi del male e abbassarmi a dover controllare... e sapere esattamente come stavano le cose...poi anche io non l'ho fatto e il dubbio o la certezza non confessata logorano e fanno andare avanti rapporti senza la certezza che sia finita la storia..o l'apertura a cose simili da parte dell'altra persona.
> Per essere un pò duro ti ricordo che sei stato scaricato malamente da una persona che ha tradito per X tempo per una cartella osè. Te lo dico come lo ricorderei a me stesso a prescindere da altri sviluppi con lei.  E la cosa dice molto... sia che sia una reazione di rabbia perchè magari lei pensa che stai ricambiando il favore, sia che sia definitivo e dimostrativo. Conta molto nei confronti di te stesso ripensare a tutto il tempo in cui pensavi di tradire e a quanto ti sentivi in colpa e quanto ti sei "abbassato",per aver in futuro più comprensione e amore per te stesso. Non cè il minimo giudizio in ciò che ho scritto solo ripenso a me stesso in situazioni simili.  Magari tu stesso non reggevi la situazione e inconsciamente hai fatto qualcosa per scatenare reazione. Un abbraccio di cuore. E complimenti per come ti sei comportato. Ora avrai il tempo di comprendere tutte le volte che ti sei mentito o preso in giro o eri convinto di cose che non volevi davvero.. se è successo ovviamente e quando invece eri sinceramente consapevole della situazione e volevi davvero andare avanti.


Benvenuto 
Anche tu tradito


----------



## Luca86t (26 Gennaio 2017)

*Graziea*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuto
> Anche tu tradito




Ciao.
Grazie per il benvenuto. E.. si tradito.


----------



## iosolo (26 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh se trovi un porno di lui con un'altra sì. Se è una roba presa in rete, al peggio gli si dice "ma sei scemo? Ci sono io" Al peggio eh.


Appunto! Una che ha "conosce" e sa quanto si può sbagliare nella coppia non credo che possa essere un guidice così severo. Poi sinceramente per cosa?! Per due porno?! In cosa avrebbero minato il rapporto, due porno?! Non capisco! 

E' per questo che a tutti stona così la sfuriata di lei, che dovrebbe come minimo, volar molto basso visto quello che ha combinato.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Appunto! Una che ha "conosce" e sa quanto si può sbagliare nella coppia non credo che possa essere un guidice così severo. Poi sinceramente per cosa?! Per due porno?! In cosa avrebbero minato il rapporto, due porno?! Non capisco!
> 
> E' per questo che a tutti stona così sfuriata di lei, che dovrebbe come minimo, volar molto basso visto quello che ha combinato.


Ti quoto


----------



## Kid (26 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> la mia è una storia classica di tradimento scoperto per caso.
> Sempre per caso sul telefono di mia figlia che prima era della mia compagna, apro whatsapp perchè non le funzionava bene e trovo delle conversazioni vecchie tra la mia compagna e quest'uomo. Dopo la doccia fredda e un groppo nello stomaco che non mi faceva respirare ho preso coraggio e le ho dato in mano il cellulare chiedendo spiegazioni sui messaggi. In primo momento è rimasta senza parole, non poteva credere di essere stata scoperta poi è iniziata la confessione in merito al loro rapporto durato due mesi, che era finito da tempo xchè si era accorta di star facendo una sciocchezza e che era innamorata di me.....Premetto che il nostro rapporto stava passando un periodo (1 anno) veramente duro: eravamo distanti, io sempre incazzato e scontroso per problemi vari, non le davo più le attenzioni a cui era abituata....Ora so che non si può giustificare un tradimento, mai.....Ma vorrei del tempo per capire cosa sia giusto fare, quale decisione prendere a mente lucida, senza dolore orgoglio delusione....Avevamo creato il nostro rapporto e la nostra famiglia (2 bambine) basata sulla fiducia e trasparenza per tutti i membri della famiglia....E' stata dura scoprire questo tradimento, molto dura. Siamo ancora innamorati ma la confusione adesso è tanta....Sarà come prima? Sarà diverso, più consapevole, più forte, il nostro rapporto? La fiducia reciproca dovrà essere riguadagnata giorno per giorno? ho paura........


Ognuno vive il tradimento alla sua maniera, di conseguenza anche le reazioni sono soggettive. In linea di massima comunque, diffida di chi ti dice che le cose possono tornare come prima, perchè quella è l'unica certezza: il "come prima" non esisterà più. Poi c'è chi dice che si può venirne fuori addirittura meglio... e mi auguro sia il tuo caso, se lo vorrai davvero. Come esperienza personale invece... di sicuro a cambiare per prima sarai tu.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Ognuno vive il tradimento alla sua maniera, di conseguenza anche le reazioni sono soggettive. In linea di massima comunque, diffida di chi ti dice che le cose possono tornare come prima, perchè quella è l'unica certezza: il "come prima" non esisterà più. Poi c'è chi dice che si può venirne fuori addirittura meglio... e mi auguro sia il tuo caso, se lo vorrai davvero. Come esperienza personale invece... di sicuro a cambiare per prima sarai tu.


Verissimo


----------



## riccardo1973 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Verissimo


Chi mi vuole mi cerchi. Ho detto basta. Io cerco di riportare alla giusta dimensione il "fatto" che un video non può dividere una famiglia e lei dice di sentirsi "disgustata....che è peggio di un tradimento vero..." 
Ma stiamo scherzando? So io cosa ho dovuto superare quando ho saputo del suo vero di tradimento!!!
E' tempo di ripensarmi e svegliarmi dal letargo.

le ho scritto che avevo finito di disgustarla.

Quando è troppo è troppo...

Facciamoci una risata, un mio amico burlone per sdrammatizzare mi ha detto: " è come paragonare una sbornia ad una serata passata a fissare la bottiglia di vino piena, senza bere ne stapparla....ahhhh" mi ha detto fatte n'a risata Rik!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Chi mi vuole mi cerchi. Ho detto basta. Io cerco di riportare alla giusta dimensione il "fatto" che un video non può dividere una famiglia e lei dice di sentirsi "disgustata....che è peggio di un tradimento vero..."
> Ma stiamo scherzando? So io cosa ho dovuto superare quando ho saputo del suo vero di tradimento!!!
> E' tempo di ripensarmi e svegliarmi dal letargo.
> 
> ...


io direi che sta cercando un alibi


----------



## delfino curioso (26 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Chi mi vuole mi cerchi. Ho detto basta. Io cerco di riportare alla giusta dimensione il "fatto" che un video non può dividere una famiglia e lei dice di sentirsi "disgustata....che è peggio di un tradimento vero..."
> Ma stiamo scherzando? So io cosa ho dovuto superare quando ho saputo del suo vero di tradimento!!!
> E' tempo di ripensarmi e svegliarmi dal letargo.
> 
> ...



bravo rik, fatti "correre" un po dietro....... (da tua moglie ovvio), se per una stronzata del genere e dopo quello che ha combinato, butta via la vostra relazione allora meglio così.


----------



## riccardo1973 (26 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> bravo rik, fatti "correre" un po dietro....... (da tua moglie ovvio), se per una stronzata del genere e dopo quello che ha combinato, butta via la vostra relazione allora meglio così.


Sono più fortunato di molti, non ho mutui, ho casa di proprietà, non sono sposato, devo pensare esclusivamente alle bimbe e a me stesso....
Adesso sinceramente non voglio che mi si corri dietro. Voglio stare ad elaborare con calma tutta la situazione con distacco e razionalità. Vedremo se è un alibi per mandarmi via o altro. Comunque è sempre stata così esagerata anche i primi tempi del rapporto! Gelosissima e possessiva, tutte le colleghe mi venivano dietro, anche la socia, anche la cantante con cui suonavo da 15 anni, la barista vicino l'ufficio, e la commessa del negozio di scarpe, tutte, perchè diceva lei certe cose si vedono almeno per noi donne! Ogni donna era rivale e presa da me secondo lei! mentre io nonostante la sua bellezza e giovane età l'ho sempre lasciata libera di fare tutto, professionalmente e privatamente.

boooooo!


----------



## ipazia (26 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Sono più fortunato di molti, non ho mutui, ho casa di proprietà, non sono sposato, devo pensare esclusivamente alle bimbe e a me stesso....
> Adesso sinceramente non voglio che mi si corri dietro. Voglio stare ad elaborare con calma tutta la situazione con distacco e razionalità. Vedremo se è un alibi per mandarmi via o altro. Comunque è sempre stata così esagerata anche i primi tempi del rapporto! Gelosissima e possessiva, tutte le colleghe mi venivano dietro, anche la socia, anche la cantante con cui suonavo da 15 anni, la barista vicino l'ufficio, e la commessa del negozio di scarpe, tutte, perchè diceva lei certe cose si vedono almeno per noi donne! *Ogni donna era rivale* e presa da me secondo lei! mentre io nonostante la sua bellezza e giovane età l'ho sempre lasciata libera di fare tutto, professionalmente e privatamente.
> 
> boooooo!


Ogni donna era (è?) rivale perchè è lei che manca a se stessa. 

Non pensi? 

La questione del porno è veramente una cazzata. 

E se è davvero disgustata, forse dovrebbe interrogarsi su chi crede di aver vicino. 
Che la questione, se anche fosse, non è il porno...vista da qui sembra quasi che si sia svegliata al fatto che hai un cazzo. E che è tuo. E ne fai quel che vuoi. Compreso l'usarlo davanti ad un porno. O concederlo a lei. E che nessuna delle due cose è scontata. Mi sembra faccia veramente i capricci.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ogni donna era (è?) rivale perchè è lei che manca a se stessa.
> 
> Non pensi?
> 
> ...


Però se lei sente ogni donna una rivale, è naturale che si veda svilita dal paragone con una pornostar che almeno dovrà avere un fisico eccezionale.


----------



## ipazia (26 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però se lei sente ogni donna una rivale, è naturale che si veda svilita dal paragone con una pornostar che almeno dovrà avere un fisico eccezionale.


Forse...ma allora, oltre ad essere insicura di sè, è anche poco realistica. 

Voglio dire, le pornostar fanno porno per lavoro. 

Per fare una scena di pompino immagina che le mettono in posa, intorno ci sono almeno una 20ina di persone che accomodano il culo, la figa, la bocca, il rivolo di sperma, il mascara sfumato, il cazzo con la giusta angolatura...tu pensa il casino per una scopata..e le luci, e mettiti così che ti inquadro il culo e prendo meglio come entra, guarda di qui, fai quella che gode...come cavolo si può sentirsi in difficoltà di fronte ad un porno????

Tenendo poi conto che i fisici superlativi sono super curati, super illuminati nel modo giusto, aggiustati e riaggiustati e per lavoro quelle ragazze curano il corpo. Il porno è un porno...è virtuale. Confezionato su misura per rispondere ad un target di fantasie standard. 

sentirsi intimorite dal paragone con una pornostar è come sentirsi intimorite dal paragone con la Jolie, per dire una che secondo me è proprio figa...

Personalmente mi han sempre incuriosita i porno che guardano gli uomini con cui sto...parlano delle loro fantasie, dei loro immaginari...io penso sia roba da condividere insieme...a volte le immagini fanno più delle parole. Sapendo entrambi che sono, appunto, immagini...rappresentazioni del desiderio...

Il punto è che è lei che non è certa di essere il fulcro del desiderio. 
E probabilmente non lo è innanzitutto per se stessa. 
Poi la comunicazione fra maschi e femmine questo livello è sempre tanto vergognosa...e imbarazzata...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Forse...ma allora, oltre ad essere insicura di sè, è anche poco realistica.
> 
> Voglio dire, le pornostar fanno porno per lavoro.
> 
> ...


Condivido tutto.
Ma c'è chi è gelosa della Jolie.


----------



## ipazia (26 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Condivido tutto.
> Ma c'è chi è gelosa della Jolie.


Eh...ma il problema è mica la jolie 

E a quel punto, girandola, se il mio uomo fosse geloso di jonny deep inlove, mica smetterei di gustarmi jonny deep..consiglierei al mio uomo di guardarsi innanzitutto allo specchio e prendere coscienza dei suoi limiti e di seguito gli chiarirei che i suoi limiti sono i suoi e io non ci posso fare proprio niente. 

Fra l'altro, di questo tipo di gelosia, sarei anche offesa. Che implicitamente mi starebbe dicendo che sono una cogliona che manco sa con chi sta. E questo devo dire che mi innervosirebbe...

Poi a me un po' di "son geloso" piace...ma mi piace la versione per cui se "sono geloso" nella testa nei fatti diventa "ti scopo con ancora più desiderio"...

cosa me ne faccio di un geloso che mi scarica addosso, e male e contro di me, le sue ansie da prestazione e le sue insicurezze? 
A me sembrerebbe inaffidabile...

e penso che questa sarebbe una buona domanda per @_riccardo1973_...che sta donna, a me sembra faccia veramente i capricci...e c'hanno pure dei figli...insomma...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...ma il problema è mica la jolie
> 
> E a quel punto, girandola, se il mio uomo fosse geloso di jonny deep inlove, mica smetterei di gustarmi jonny deep..consiglierei al mio uomo di guardarsi innanzitutto allo specchio e prendere coscienza dei suoi limiti e di seguito gli chiarirei che i suoi limiti sono i suoi e io non ci posso fare proprio niente.
> 
> ...


Già :unhappy:


----------



## ipazia (26 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già :unhappy:


E vediamo...io sono piuttosto convinta che le cose non accadano per caso e men che meno nel momento sbagliato...forse questa cosa del porno li stimolerà a fare chiarezza...glielo auguro...


----------



## riccardo1973 (27 Gennaio 2017)

wow! una donna come te non l'avevo mai incontrata...cioè ho amiche che parlano esplicitamente delle loro fantasie, della sessualità, masturbazione femminile e pornografia, ma quando poi diventano "fidanzate" questi  diventano discorsi tabù. Non sono un frequentatore abituale di siti hard. Capita, come può capitare di aver voglia di vedere un film romantico dove ti immedesimi con il protagonista (che non vuol dire innamorarsi della bella attrice al suo fianco....ma della situazione) così come voler vedere un filmato hard dove magari vengono realizzate fantasie erotiche particolari. Ma ci vuole una certa apertura mentale, credo. Una volta parlando dissi che mi masturbavo quando ne avevo voglia. Lei ci è rimasta male e che non capiva questa esigenza. Ma come si può spiegare che la sessualità non è solo fare l'amore in due, che il toccarsi è una sfumatura personale e tutta propria che esula dal rapporto di coppia. E' come pretendere di fare pranzo e cena sempre insieme e se ti fai un panino da solo è sbagliato xchè l'appetito va condiviso...Manca la libertà di raccontarsi. Ho lottato anni per togliermi i sensi di colpa di un'educazione cattolica e mi ritrovo a combattere nuovamente questa chiusura. Eppure mai andato a puttane, night, e mai relazioni clandestine o solo relazioni equivoche, mai un interesse verso qualcuna e mai messo in situazioni da flirt. Comunque fuori dal virtuale saremmo buoni amici Ipazia! Anche Brunetta mi piace quando si esprime....
Sarà la forza dell'anonimato virtuale a rendere le persone meglio ma molto meglio che nella vita reale? Andiamo fuori tema così...vero?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> wow! una donna come te non l'avevo mai incontrata...cioè ho amiche che parlano esplicitamente delle loro fantasie, della sessualità, masturbazione femminile e pornografia, ma quando poi diventano "fidanzate" questi  diventano discorsi tabù. Non sono un frequentatore abituale di siti hard. Capita, come può capitare di aver voglia di vedere un film romantico dove ti immedesimi con il protagonista (che non vuol dire innamorarsi della bella attrice al suo fianco....ma della situazione) così come voler vedere un filmato hard dove magari vengono realizzate fantasie erotiche particolari. Ma ci vuole una certa apertura mentale, credo. Una volta parlando dissi che mi masturbavo quando ne avevo voglia. Lei ci è rimasta male e che non capiva questa esigenza. Ma come si può spiegare che la sessualità non è solo fare l'amore in due, che il toccarsi è una sfumatura personale e tutta propria che esula dal rapporto di coppia. E' come pretendere di fare pranzo e cena sempre insieme e se ti fai un panino da solo è sbagliato xchè l'appetito va condiviso...Manca la libertà di raccontarsi. Ho lottato anni per togliermi i sensi di colpa di un'educazione cattolica e mi ritrovo a combattere nuovamente questa chiusura. Eppure mai andato a puttane, night, e mai relazioni clandestine o solo relazioni equivoche, mai un interesse verso qualcuna e mai messo in situazioni da flirt. Comunque fuori dal virtuale saremmo buoni amici Ipazia! Anche Brunetta mi piace quando si esprime....
> Sarà la forza dell'anonimato virtuale a rendere le persone meglio ma molto meglio che nella vita reale? Andiamo fuori tema così...vero?


Condivido tutto quello che hai scritto 
Mi sembra palese che nella vita di coppia non dovrebbero esserci tabù  di sorta, è  evidente che vuoi per personale pudore o ritrosia o per educazione ricevuta talvolta non è  così 
Sulla masturbazione poi credo sia un fatto così naturale che restarne scandalizzati sfiora il ridicolo 

Sul come si è  nel virtuale credo che nel lungo termine non ci si possa nascondere e la personalità reale emerge comunque


----------



## Skorpio (27 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Una volta parlando dissi che mi masturbavo quando ne avevo voglia. Lei ci è rimasta male e che non capiva questa esigenza. Ma come si può spiegare che la sessualità non è solo fare l'amore in due, che il toccarsi è una sfumatura personale e tutta propria che esula dal rapporto di coppia.


E perché mai bisogna spiegarlo?....

Mica si è alla interrogazione a scuola quando si è con la propria compagna

Se gli interessa chiede
Se la risposta che riceve non gli piace, è lei che ha chiesto

Io tutta questa ansia di spiegare a tutti i costi, proprio non ce l ho mai avuta


----------



## Tradito? (27 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> non butto via 9 mesi di duro lavoro....avevamo un rapporto rinnovato. Devo parlarle....


È riuscita a ribaltare la frittata

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (27 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> wow! una donna come te non l'avevo mai incontrata...cioè ho amiche che parlano esplicitamente delle loro fantasie, della sessualità, masturbazione femminile e pornografia, ma quando poi diventano "fidanzate" questi  diventano discorsi tabù. Non sono un frequentatore abituale di siti hard. Capita, come può capitare di aver voglia di vedere un film romantico dove ti immedesimi con il protagonista (che non vuol dire innamorarsi della bella attrice al suo fianco....ma della situazione) così come voler vedere un filmato hard dove magari vengono realizzate fantasie erotiche particolari. Ma ci vuole una certa apertura mentale, credo. Una volta parlando dissi che mi masturbavo quando ne avevo voglia. Lei ci è rimasta male e che non capiva questa esigenza. Ma come si può spiegare che la sessualità non è solo fare l'amore in due, che il toccarsi è una sfumatura personale e tutta propria che esula dal rapporto di coppia. E' come pretendere di fare pranzo e cena sempre insieme e se ti fai un panino da solo è sbagliato xchè l'appetito va condiviso...Manca la libertà di raccontarsi. Ho lottato anni per togliermi i sensi di colpa di un'educazione cattolica e mi ritrovo a combattere nuovamente questa chiusura. Eppure mai andato a puttane, night, e mai relazioni clandestine o solo relazioni equivoche, mai un interesse verso qualcuna e mai messo in situazioni da flirt. Comunque fuori dal virtuale saremmo buoni amici Ipazia! Anche Brunetta mi piace quando si esprime....
> Sarà la forza dell'anonimato virtuale a rendere le persone meglio ma molto meglio che nella vita reale? Andiamo fuori tema così...vero?


Sappi che ho conoscenze per cui questi discorsi sono semplicemente la norma 

Quindi non è un qualcosa che è da mosche bianche...è che semplicemente la sessualità è ancora un qualcosa attorno a cui si gira in punta di piedi. E io credo che la responsabilità sia di tutti, a prescindere dal genere. 

Io non sono mai stata la fidanzata ideale per dire. 

Per i maschi il motivo era che una disinibita e curiosa è piacevole ma non affidabile. 
Sai, il discorso del troia e non troia

Per me il motivo era che avere a che fare coi maschi come fidanzata si trasformava in una noia mortale in pochissimo tempo. 
E si trasformava in noia perchè pur dichiarando desideri e immaginari, quando poi si finiva a fare i morosetti andavano in panico...che uscire dagli schemi è facile da fare quando lo si fa per trasgressione o usando come gradino i tabù dell'altro. 
Quando ho provato a fare la mogliettina, quasi ci lascio la testa...quindi adesso evito i ruoli troppo stretti che mi fan male. 

Altro discorso, ed è quello che secondo me è importante fare in coppia, è andare insieme ad esplorare i tabù di ognuno, le vergogne, gli imbarazzi e provare a conoscersi e sfiorarsi in quei territori dove anche da soli si tende ad entrare in punta di piedi...
che il tribunale davanti a cui ci si trova è quello interiore. Il fuori serve per assolversi, per certi versi. O per confermarsi per altri. 

Di mio penso che ognuno abbia la responsabilità di se stesso e della scelta di chi si vuole accanto. 
Non pensi? 

Io non potrei stare con un uomo che non mi segue e che non si mette in gioco anche a questo livello. Che poi questo livello significa mettersi in gioco anche in un sacco di altri livelli, emotivi, mentali, psicologici, sociali. 

Come mai desideri stare con una donna con cui non puoi neanche parlare di masturbazione? 
Dove è l'ago della bilancia del ne vale la pena? 
Io me lo chiederei se fossi in te. 

Quanto a reale e virtuale...io nel virtuale sono molto più timida e contenuta che nel reale, se devo essere sincera. 

Nel reale so chi ho davanti, quindi calo tutta una serie di attenzioni...nel virtuale sono molto più attenta. 
Per una questione di esposizione e anche per una questione di rispetto delle diverse sensibilità. 

E se nel virtuale si esce molto diversi da come si è nel reale, o si usa il virtuale per nascondersi dal reale...ecco, io ci farei attenzione. Che è un giochetto rischioso. Confondere i due piani è pericoloso tanto quanto non rendersi conto che pensarli separati può creare grossi, grossi casini. 
Come è successo quando sono stati bucati siti di appuntamenti. O la paura di essere smascherati nel reale se dovessero uscire cose che si relegano al virtuale. 

Come mai pensi che saremmo buoni amici nel reale? Questa è interessante ...io non avrei, ora come ora elementi di valutazione...anche se devo dire che qui su tradi ho conosciuto persone veramente molto belle. A tutti i livelli.


----------



## trilobita (27 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> wow! una donna come te non l'avevo mai incontrata...cioè ho amiche che parlano esplicitamente delle loro fantasie, della sessualità, masturbazione femminile e pornografia, ma quando poi diventano "fidanzate" questi  diventano discorsi tabù. Non sono un frequentatore abituale di siti hard. Capita, come può capitare di aver voglia di vedere un film romantico dove ti immedesimi con il protagonista (che non vuol dire innamorarsi della bella attrice al suo fianco....ma della situazione) così come voler vedere un filmato hard dove magari vengono realizzate fantasie erotiche particolari. Ma ci vuole una certa apertura mentale, credo. Una volta parlando dissi che mi masturbavo quando ne avevo voglia. Lei ci è rimasta male e che non capiva questa esigenza. Ma come si può spiegare che la sessualità non è solo fare l'amore in due, che il toccarsi è una sfumatura personale e tutta propria che esula dal rapporto di coppia. E' come pretendere di fare pranzo e cena sempre insieme e se ti fai un panino da solo è sbagliato xchè l'appetito va condiviso...Manca la libertà di raccontarsi. Ho lottato anni per togliermi i sensi di colpa di un'educazione cattolica e mi ritrovo a combattere nuovamente questa chiusura. Eppure mai andato a puttane, night, e mai relazioni clandestine o solo relazioni equivoche, mai un interesse verso qualcuna e mai messo in situazioni da flirt. Comunque fuori dal virtuale saremmo buoni amici Ipazia! Anche Brunetta mi piace quando si esprime....
> Sarà la forza dell'anonimato virtuale a rendere le persone meglio ma molto meglio che nella vita reale? Andiamo fuori tema così...vero?


Ciao,Riccardo,ma di quel tuo amico non hai più ricevuto notizie?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> wow! una donna come te non l'avevo mai incontrata...cioè ho amiche che parlano esplicitamente delle loro fantasie, della sessualità, masturbazione femminile e pornografia, ma quando poi diventano "fidanzate" questi  diventano discorsi tabù. Non sono un frequentatore abituale di siti hard. Capita, come può capitare di aver voglia di vedere un film romantico dove ti immedesimi con il protagonista (che non vuol dire innamorarsi della bella attrice al suo fianco....ma della situazione) così come voler vedere un filmato hard dove magari vengono realizzate fantasie erotiche particolari. Ma ci vuole una certa apertura mentale, credo. Una volta parlando dissi che mi masturbavo quando ne avevo voglia. Lei ci è rimasta male e che non capiva questa esigenza. Ma come si può spiegare che la sessualità non è solo fare l'amore in due, che il toccarsi è una sfumatura personale e tutta propria che esula dal rapporto di coppia. E' come pretendere di fare pranzo e cena sempre insieme e se ti fai un panino da solo è sbagliato xchè l'appetito va condiviso...Manca la libertà di raccontarsi. Ho lottato anni per togliermi i sensi di colpa di un'educazione cattolica e mi ritrovo a combattere nuovamente questa chiusura. Eppure mai andato a puttane, night, e mai relazioni clandestine o solo relazioni equivoche, mai un interesse verso qualcuna e mai messo in situazioni da flirt. Comunque fuori dal virtuale saremmo buoni amici Ipazia! Anche Brunetta mi piace quando si esprime....
> Sarà la forza dell'anonimato virtuale a rendere le persone meglio ma molto meglio che nella vita reale? Andiamo fuori tema così...vero?


Nel reale siamo più disinvolte.

Credo che il pudore nasca per rispetto dell'altra persona.
Io ho raccontato alle amiche  finché il rapporto non è diventato sentimentale.
Non racconterei mai a nessuno di un uomo che conoscesse o anche solo avesse visto in fotografia.
Poi, boh, per me, salvo casi di bondage reale o rapporti multipli, facciamo tutti le stesse cose.
Non siamo ai tempi dei nonni quando era uguale ma si doveva far finta di no.
Fa piacere ad alcuni sentirsi trasgressivi, ma insomma tutto è sempre...


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2017)

rizla ha detto:


> Errare è umano..
> ma se siete innamorati non c' é null'altro da dire...perdonale il suo errore....
> la rabbia  passa,l'amore no!
> In bocca al lupo!


Bella questa....la rabbia passa!


----------



## trilobita (10 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Bella questa....la rabbia passa!


Basta fare l'antirabbica


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Basta fare l'antirabbica


Vero....però andava fatta prima del morso! Non credo funzioni dopo....


----------



## insane (10 Febbraio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Eppure mai andato a puttane, night


Dai, mai in night? Alle 4-5 di mattina quando uscivo seriamente erano gli unici locali ancora aperti per bersi l'ultima prima di andare a casa. Ho sempre detto alle mie lei del tempo che ci andavo solo per quello e nessuna mi ha mai contestato la cosa. Anche perche' sono posti tristissimi (almeno quelli qua in giro) dove se sei proprio pollo paghi 50 euro per farti sbattere le tette in faccia in prive'. Solo in alcuni le ragazze si prostituivano ma li hanno chiusi nel giro di poco.


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Dai, mai in night? Alle 4-5 di mattina quando uscivo seriamente erano gli unici locali ancora aperti per bersi l'ultima prima di andare a casa. Ho sempre detto alle mie lei del tempo che ci andavo solo per quello e nessuna mi ha mai contestato la cosa. Anche perche' sono posti tristissimi (almeno quelli qua in giro) dove se sei proprio pollo paghi 50 euro per farti sbattere le tette in faccia in prive'. Solo in alcuni le ragazze si prostituivano ma li hanno chiusi nel giro di poco.


Belle ragazze ma ambienti squallidi, come dici.


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

*L'ho appena saputo*



Babou ha detto:


> Sono veramente contenta di sentire che ci state provando, insieme. Vuol dire che interessa a entrambi trovare una soluzione.
> Ci sono diversi tipi di tradimenti e non tutti possono essere perdonati, solo quelli che sono degli errori meritano di essere riconosciuti come tali, altri no, soprattutto quando sono una consuetudine o frutto di vigliaccheria.
> Io un po' t'invidio, perché quello di tua moglie è stato probabilmente solo un errore.
> Conosco amici che hanno superato un episodio di tradimento uscendone ancora più uniti di prima. Vi auguro col cuore che sia così anche per voi.


Come faccio a sapere se si tratta di un errore. Se è possibile ricominciare e su quali basi lo si deve fare di ricominciare se la fiducia è  svanita


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

*Davvero lo pensi*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo scrivi tu " siamo ancora innamorati" ... Dovete ripartire da lì senza sconti nel parlare dei vostri problemi ma senza alimentare rabbia e rancore, mi raccomando
> avete la,possibilità di ripartire insieme e ricostruire diversamente ma non meno intensamente, coraggio
> benvenuto


Davvero lo pensi? Io ho appena saputo di essere stato tradito l' ho cacciata di casa adesso e dalla madre prima di uscire da casa mi ha detto di amarmi cosa devo fare?


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Babou ha detto:


> Cerco di dare una definizione alla parola "errore", per come la vedio io ovviamente.
> Errore inteso come qualcosa di sbagliato che si fa, ma di cui ci si pente. Senza pentimento non si può parlare di errore. Chi tradisce in modo seriale, non commette un errore, è proprio una persona sbagliata dentro. Perché chi si pente diviene umile e si mette in discussione, chi non si pente e anzi vuole a tutti i costi giustificarsi che il tradimento è stato quasi un'inevitabile conseguenza del comportamento altrui, fa così solo perché è troppo egoista e narcista da avere il coraggio di condannare o rinnegare una parte di sè. Non solo, ma superata quella linea una volta, diviene più facile superarla una seconda, e una terza. Tanto la colpa è dell'altro.
> 
> Il motivo del tradimento non è univoco, non può essere sempre perché il traditore sia semplicemente uno stronzo, questo è quello che vorremmo sentirci dire noi “traditi” perché siamo arrabbiati per quello che abbiamo subìto. Io sono la prima, quindi alzo la mano, "presente!". Ma non può essere sempre così. Io spero, anzi desidero fortemente che non sia sempre così, altrimenti questo mondo è proprio marcio.
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Davvero lo pensi? Io ho appena saputo di essere stato tradito l' ho cacciata di casa adesso e dalla madre prima di uscire da casa mi ha detto di amarmi cosa devo fare?


ciao pistacchio, benvenuto intanto 
Hai agito di impulso ed e' comprensibile 
Prima o poi dovrai affrontare con lei la questquestione tradimento e capire


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2017)

Io credo nell'istinto. Ci indica ciò che nel profondo per noi è inaccettabile.


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Babou ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cerco di dare una definizione alla parola "errore", per come la vedio io ovviamente.
> ...


----------



## MariLea (12 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Pistacchio leggo adesso questo post ma tu chi sei??????il marito o la moglie. Confused


è il marito, ha quotato male...
il suo scritto è l'ultimo pezzetto in basso...
anche io ero rimasta confusa ieri


----------



## riccardo1973 (22 Maggio 2017)

*ogni tanto ritorno!*

Vi leggo sempre con molta curiosità però a distanza di un anno le mie visite sono diminuite. Aggiorno la mia situazione: la storia è finita, vivo ormai da gennaio per conto mio, sto elaborando la separazione con molta calma e lucidità, diciamo che ho tutto il tempo e gli strumenti e la pazienza per far diradare i nuvoloni neri nella mia vita. Però questa separazione non è legata solo ed esclusivamente al tradimento scoperto l'anno scorso ma da altre motivazioni più profonde che questa situazione ha fatto emergere. Lei è innamorata e non si capacita della piega che il nostro rapporto ha preso fino ad arrivare alla separazione definitiva. 
Mia nonna mi disse nella sua ingenua cultura contadina che: "nipote mio, quando la pagnotta se rompe non ritorna più intera!" Allora ho detto: "nonna, ai tuoi tempi forse...ma adesso ci sono percorsi con psicologi ed esperti della coppia...Lei: "ma questi come la rincollano la pagnotta spezzata? sempre due pezzi rimangono dove prima ce n'era uno!"


----------



## Carola (22 Maggio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Vi leggo sempre con molta curiosità però a distanza di un anno le mie visite sono diminuite. Aggiorno la mia situazione: la storia è finita, vivo ormai da gennaio per conto mio, sto elaborando la separazione con molta calma e lucidità, diciamo che ho tutto il tempo e gli strumenti e la pazienza per far diradare i nuvoloni neri nella mia vita. Però questa separazione non è legata solo ed esclusivamente al tradimento scoperto l'anno scorso ma da altre motivazioni più profonde che questa situazione ha fatto emergere. Lei è innamorata e non si capacita della piega che il nostro rapporto ha preso fino ad arrivare alla separazione definitiva.
> Mia nonna mi disse nella sua ingenua cultura contadina che: "nipote mio, quando la pagnotta se rompe non ritorna più intera!" Allora ho detto: "nonna, ai tuoi tempi forse...ma adesso ci sono percorsi con psicologi ed esperti della coppia...Lei: "ma questi come la rincollano la pagnotta spezzata? sempre due pezzi rimangono dove prima ce n'era uno!"


Saggia la nonna

Per quanto possa aiutarti Riccardo si può essere ancora felici
Io ho tradito e mi sono separata non sto ad elencarti tutta la mia storia perché la danno  a nche i muri ti basti  sapere che nella vita con mio marito ho sofferto come una tradita 

Ma è tornato il sereno ho un uomo che amo e mi ama 
Io non ho mai avuto un rapporto così X me tutto nuovo Diciamo che ho sbagliato anche io a valutare mio ex marito cercando in lui un cambiamento che non potevo pretendere 

Io auguri il meglio al mio ex perché il bene c'è ancora

Questo X dire che tranne i casi di volgia di sesso e di essere corteggiati a volte i problemi sono a monte del tradimento 

Ti auguro il meglio
È dura difficile si soffre tanto ma ci si riscopre forti 
Si chiude un percorso e se ne può aprire un altro a prescindere dall avere accanto a Se un nuovo o nuova compagno/a

La serenità una volta riconquistata è un qualcosa di estremamente gratificante soptutto dopo tanto aver sofferto

In bocca al lupo


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Maggio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Vi leggo sempre con molta curiosità però a distanza di un anno le mie visite sono diminuite. Aggiorno la mia situazione: la storia è finita, vivo ormai da gennaio per conto mio, sto elaborando la separazione con molta calma e lucidità, diciamo che ho tutto il tempo e gli strumenti e la pazienza per far diradare i nuvoloni neri nella mia vita. Però questa separazione non è legata solo ed esclusivamente al tradimento scoperto l'anno scorso ma da altre motivazioni più profonde che questa situazione ha fatto emergere. Lei è innamorata e non si capacita della piega che il nostro rapporto ha preso fino ad arrivare alla separazione definitiva.
> Mia nonna mi disse nella sua ingenua cultura contadina che: "nipote mio, quando la pagnotta se rompe non ritorna più intera!" Allora ho detto: "nonna, ai tuoi tempi forse...ma adesso ci sono percorsi con psicologi ed esperti della coppia...Lei: "ma questi come la rincollano la pagnotta spezzata? sempre due pezzi rimangono dove prima ce n'era uno!"


se non ricordo male ti aveva buttato fuori di casa per un film porno (?) dopo gli sforzi che stavi facendo per riscostruire, non dandoti la possibilità di replica (ma poi l'hai avuta?) e si meraviglia che ti sei rotto il cazzo?????.


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Saggia la nonna
> 
> Per quanto possa aiutarti Riccardo si può essere ancora felici
> Io ho tradito e mi sono separata non sto ad elencarti tutta la mia storia perché la danno  a nche i muri ti basti  sapere che nella vita con mio marito ho sofferto come una tradita
> ...


Quoto Carolina


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quoto Carolina


Trilo Carolina da traditrice si fa passare per tradita e la quoti pure. 
Non mi rivolgere più uno scritto gne  gne gne

Tutto a posto con scorpion?


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Trilo Carolina da traditrice si fa passare per tradita e la quoti pure.
> Non mi rivolgere più uno scritto gne  gne gne
> 
> Tutto a posto con scorpion?


Chi??????
Baubau,arf arf?
È andato a frignare al collegio,chiedendo provvedimenti nei miei confronti.
Se ti va,fatti un giro e vedi chi oltre a lui ha fatto una cosa del genere.
Solo due istanze,lui e indovina chi????


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Chi??????
> Baubau,arf arf?
> È andato a frignare al collegio,chiedendo provvedimenti nei miei confronti.
> Se ti va,fatti un giro e vedi chi oltre a lui ha fatto una cosa del genere.
> Solo due istanze,lui e indovina chi????


Poi va a finire che se la prendono con me. 



Ps ti riferisci a chi non mi risponde più? Sigh


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Poi va a finire che se la prendono con me.


Noooo,tranquillo,tu sei un traditore,stai dalla parte "Buona"....


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Noooo,tranquillo,tu sei un traditore,stai dalla parte "Buona"....


Azz' tutti i traditi sono culo e camicia con un unica eccezione Carolina.


----------



## trilobita (22 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz' tutti i traditi sono culo e camicia con un unica eccezione Carolina.


In effetti....


----------



## stany (25 Maggio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Vi leggo sempre con molta curiosità però a distanza di un anno le mie visite sono diminuite. Aggiorno la mia situazione: la storia è finita, vivo ormai da gennaio per conto mio, sto elaborando la separazione con molta calma e lucidità, diciamo che ho tutto il tempo e gli strumenti e la pazienza per far diradare i nuvoloni neri nella mia vita. Però questa separazione non è legata solo ed esclusivamente al tradimento scoperto l'anno scorso ma da altre motivazioni più profonde che questa situazione ha fatto emergere. Lei è innamorata e non si capacita della piega che il nostro rapporto ha preso fino ad arrivare alla separazione definitiva.
> Mia nonna mi disse nella sua ingenua cultura contadina che: "nipote mio, quando la pagnotta se rompe non ritorna più intera!" Allora ho detto: "nonna, ai tuoi tempi forse...ma adesso ci sono percorsi con psicologi ed esperti della coppia...Lei: "ma questi come la rincollano la pagnotta spezzata? sempre due pezzi rimangono dove prima ce n'era uno!"


Proprio come direbbe la nonna di twinpeaks!


----------



## Serafina (12 Giugno 2017)

Ciao Riccardo, posso chiederti come stai? Una settimana fa mio marito mi ha confessato di avere una relazione. Ora sono talmente anestetizzata che non posso e voglio scrivere i dettagli dell'accaduto...sarebbe troppo anche per una   roccia come me. Sto impegnando le mie energie per non buttarmi letteralmente dalla finestra e tanto mi basta. La prima cosa che ho fatto è stato rivolgermi al mio medico curante per avere degli ansiolitici. 
Quello che chiedo a te e agli altri è se si torna compiutamente ad essere felici. Ho paura che questa cosa possa cambiarmi per sempre.


----------



## perplesso (12 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Ciao Riccardo, posso chiederti come stai? Una settimana fa mio marito mi ha confessato di avere una relazione. Ora sono talmente anestetizzata che non posso e voglio scrivere i dettagli dell'accaduto...sarebbe troppo anche per una   roccia come me. Sto impegnando le mie energie per non buttarmi letteralmente dalla finestra e tanto mi basta. La prima cosa che ho fatto è stato rivolgermi al mio medico curante per avere degli ansiolitici.
> Quello che chiedo a te e agli altri è se si torna compiutamente ad essere felici. Ho paura che questa cosa possa cambiarmi per sempre.


dipende da come sono andate le cose


----------



## trilobita (12 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Ciao Riccardo, posso chiederti come stai? Una settimana fa mio marito mi ha confessato di avere una relazione. Ora sono talmente anestetizzata che non posso e voglio scrivere i dettagli dell'accaduto...sarebbe troppo anche per una   roccia come me. Sto impegnando le mie energie per non buttarmi letteralmente dalla finestra e tanto mi basta. La prima cosa che ho fatto è stato rivolgermi al mio medico curante per avere degli ansiolitici.
> Quello che chiedo a te e agli altri è se si torna compiutamente ad essere felici. Ho paura che questa cosa possa cambiarmi per sempre.


Devi guardarti dentro,capire dove hai sbagliato e,se lui ti perdona,ricominciare con una nuova e rafforzata vita di coppia.
Indispensabile però che tu non commetta di nuovo gli stessi errori,perché non è detto che tu possa ottenere il suo perdono più volte.....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Ciao Riccardo, posso chiederti come stai? Una settimana fa mio marito mi ha confessato di avere una relazione. Ora sono talmente anestetizzata che non posso e voglio scrivere i dettagli dell'accaduto...sarebbe troppo anche per una   roccia come me. Sto impegnando le mie energie per non buttarmi letteralmente dalla finestra e tanto mi basta. La prima cosa che ho fatto è stato rivolgermi al mio medico curante per avere degli ansiolitici.
> Quello che chiedo a te e agli altri è se si torna compiutamente ad essere felici. Ho paura che questa cosa possa cambiarmi per sempre.


Ottime possibilità di ricomposizione perché ha parlato lui, immagino proprio per liberarsi dalla distanza che lui ha creato.


----------



## Diletta (12 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Devi guardarti dentro,capire dove hai sbagliato e,se lui ti perdona,ricominciare con una nuova e rafforzata vita di coppia.
> Indispensabile però che tu non commetta di nuovo gli stessi errori,perché non è detto che tu possa ottenere il suo perdono più volte.....


Trilo, hai già alzato il gomito a mezzogiorno?!
Hai capito tutto a rovescio...:carneval:


----------



## trilobita (12 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Trilo, hai già alzato il gomito a mezzogiorno?!
> Hai capito tutto a rovescio...:carneval:


No,è il mondo che va a rovescio
Ironico,era....


----------



## mistral (12 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Ciao Riccardo, posso chiederti come stai? Una settimana fa mio marito mi ha confessato di avere una relazione. Ora sono talmente anestetizzata che non posso e voglio scrivere i dettagli dell'accaduto...sarebbe troppo anche per una   roccia come me. Sto impegnando le mie energie per non buttarmi letteralmente dalla finestra e tanto mi basta. La prima cosa che ho fatto è stato rivolgermi al mio medico curante per avere degli ansiolitici.
> Quello che chiedo a te e agli altri è se si torna compiutamente ad essere felici. Ho paura che questa cosa possa cambiarmi per sempre.


Ciao Serafina.
Dipende se la sua confessione era per palesare una storia che intende continuare o se per scaricarsi la coscienza e chiederti di perdonarlo.
Come eravate "prima"?


----------



## iosolo (12 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Ciao Riccardo, posso chiederti come stai? Una settimana fa mio marito mi ha confessato di avere una relazione. Ora sono talmente anestetizzata che non posso e voglio scrivere i dettagli dell'accaduto...sarebbe troppo anche per una   roccia come me. Sto impegnando le mie energie per non buttarmi letteralmente dalla finestra e tanto mi basta. La prima cosa che ho fatto è stato rivolgermi al mio medico curante per avere degli ansiolitici.
> Quello che chiedo a te e agli altri è se si torna compiutamente ad essere felici. Ho paura che questa cosa possa cambiarmi per sempre.


Ti cambia ovviamente. 
Ma si torna anche ad essere felici. 

Ora è tutto nero, ma il tempo ti sarà d'aiuto. 
Lui vuole continuare con te?! Vuole andarsene?


----------



## Serafina (12 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Devi guardarti dentro,capire dove hai sbagliato e,se lui ti perdona,ricominciare con una nuova e rafforzata vita di coppia.
> Indispensabile però che tu non commetta di nuovo gli stessi errori,perché non è detto che tu possa ottenere il suo perdono più volte.....


Ok, farò finta di nulla, ma ho riso. Detto ciò...Resta, è consapevole di aver avuto un comportamento riprovevole, ha pianto. Io sono certa abbia capito. Il nostro rapporto era stanco. Io ho dovuto affrontare una patologia seria e la passione si è spenta. Non lo biasimo, credetemi, se ha cercato un po' di serenità altrove, ma io ho il cuore gonfio e una grande stanchezza.


----------



## Diletta (13 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,è il mondo che va a rovescio
> Ironico,era....


Sono messa male: non riconosco più l'ironia!
Chiedo venia!


----------



## Diletta (13 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Ok, farò finta di nulla, ma ho riso. Detto ciò...*Resta,* è consapevole di aver avuto un comportamento riprovevole, ha pianto. Io sono certa abbia capito. Il nostro rapporto era stanco. Io ho dovuto affrontare una patologia seria e la passione si è spenta. Non lo biasimo, credetemi, se ha cercato un po' di serenità altrove, ma io ho il cuore gonfio e una grande stanchezza.



...e ti pareva che non restasse?


----------



## ologramma (13 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e ti pareva che non restasse?


perchè non ne eri convinta che fosse così?
Pensa io in che situazione mi troverei , te lo dico piano piano :una vita da fame e mi toccherebbe ritornare al lavoro


----------



## Serafina (13 Giugno 2017)

Se proprio la devo dire tutta...non è che ora come ora mi importi molto se resta o meno. Sono più concentrata su quel che posso fare per me. Scusate, ma come minimo! 
Non si ricostruisce nulla con un cadavere che cammina. E torno alla domanda iniziale. Cosa accade dopo? Depressione? Attacchi di panico? Insonnia? E poi...si torna ad essere felici con o senza di lotro?


----------



## Diletta (13 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè non ne eri convinta che fosse così?
> Pensa io in che situazione mi troverei , te lo dico piano piano :una vita da fame e mi toccherebbe ritornare al lavoro



Ed ero convinta sì!
Me lo immagino in che situazione ti potresti trovare, ma lo dico al condizionale perché nel tuo caso, come del resto nel mio, l'età è un "vantaggio" così pure tutto quanto si è costruito e consolidato in una vita...non credo che tua moglie butterebbe tutto alle ortiche!
Quello che so è che avresti finito di stare bene!
E anche lei, per prima!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Ciao Riccardo, posso chiederti come stai? Una settimana fa mio marito mi ha confessato di avere una relazione. Ora sono talmente anestetizzata che non posso e voglio scrivere i dettagli dell'accaduto...sarebbe troppo anche per una   roccia come me. Sto impegnando le mie energie per non buttarmi letteralmente dalla finestra e tanto mi basta. La prima cosa che ho fatto è stato rivolgermi al mio medico curante per avere degli ansiolitici.
> Quello che chiedo a te e agli altri è se si torna compiutamente ad essere felici. Ho paura che questa cosa possa cambiarmi per sempre.


Benvenuta serafina


----------



## nina (13 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Se proprio la devo dire tutta...non è che ora come ora mi importi molto se resta o meno. Sono più concentrata su quel che posso fare per me. Scusate, ma come minimo!
> Non si ricostruisce nulla con un cadavere che cammina. E torno alla domanda iniziale. Cosa accade dopo? Depressione? Attacchi di panico? Insonnia? E poi...si torna ad essere felici con o senza di lotro?


Io spero di sì. Però sono ancora nella fase "chiodo fisso/peso sul petto" dopo 6 mesi, non so che garanzie ti posso dare. :/


----------



## Serafina (13 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io spero di sì. Però sono ancora nella fase "chiodo fisso/peso sul petto" dopo 6 mesi, non so che garanzie ti posso dare. :/


Infatti io ho fatto giurare a mio marito e all'altra che mai dovranno mettermi al corrente dei dettagli. Mi ci torturerei inutilmente, preferisco concentrarmi su quel che posso fare per me stessa. Mi sento però disattivata a livello emotivo. Non provo quasi emozioni. Invece vorrei poter provare almeno rabbia. Nulla, il vuoto pneumatico. È come respirare ed essere morti.


----------



## iosolo (13 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Infatti io ho fatto giurare a mio marito e all'altra che mai dovranno mettermi al corrente dei dettagli. Mi ci torturerei inutilmente, preferisco concentrarmi su quel che posso fare per me stessa. Mi sento però disattivata a livello emotivo. Non provo quasi emozioni. Invece vorrei poter provare almeno rabbia. Nulla, il vuoto pneumatico. È come respirare ed essere morti.


Siamo tutti diversi, tutti con la propria storia e le proprie emozioni. 

Se mi chiedi ora come sto dopo un anno dalla scoperta, anche il mio è rimasto, ti dico ci sono ancora alti e bassi, e un bel po' di malinconia, giorni difficili ma niente che non può essere superato. 
Io tendo alla felicità e si sarò nuovamente felice. Non è condizionata a lui la mia felicità, non deve esserlo. 
Ora come ora mi accontento però della serenità. E diciamo che piano piano dopo un lungo percorso ci sto arrivando. 

Perchè non sei arrabbiata?! Parti da qui.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Siamo tutti diversi, tutti con la propria storia e le proprie emozioni.
> 
> Se mi chiedi ora come sto dopo un anno dalla scoperta, anche il mio è rimasto, ti dico ci sono ancora alti e bassi, e un bel po' di malinconia, giorni difficili ma niente che non può essere superato.
> Io tendo alla felicità e si sarò nuovamente felice. Non è condizionata a lui la mia felicità, non deve esserlo.
> ...


Da quello che ha scritto mi pare che giustifichi il marito per la situazione determinata dalla sua malattia.
A me avrebbe fatto arrabbiare perfino di più.


----------



## iosolo (13 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da quello che ha scritto mi pare che giustifichi il marito per la situazione determinata dalla sua malattia.
> A me avrebbe fatto arrabbiare perfino di più.


Io anche, dopo un po', ho cercato le mie "colpe" per la fine della storia, non certo per il tradimento. 

L'inizio però deve essere pieno di rabbia, rabbia per essere stato tradito e ingannato, tra l'altro da quanto dice probabilmente con qualcuna che anche lei conosce. 

La rabbia è data dall'autostima da... come diamine ti sei permesso di fare questo a me. In quel ME ci deve essere tutto il nostro senso di protezione.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io anche, dopo un po', ho cercato le mie "colpe" per la fine della storia, non certo per il tradimento.
> 
> L'inizio però deve essere pieno di rabbia, rabbia per essere stato tradito e ingannato, tra l'altro da quanto dice probabilmente con qualcuna che anche lei conosce.
> 
> La rabbia è data dall'autostima da... come diamine ti sei permesso di fare questo a me. In quel ME ci deve essere tutto il nostro senso di protezione.


Io ho capito che per me era ed è proprio insopportabile che l'abbia fatto a me...
[video=youtube;giwQmBfKNEg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giwQmBfKNEg[/video]


----------



## iosolo (13 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho capito che per me era ed è proprio insopportabile che l'abbia fatto a me...
> [video=youtube;giwQmBfKNEg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giwQmBfKNEg[/video]


Tu hai un gran bel ego!


----------



## Serafina (13 Giugno 2017)

Quindi è tutto sbagliato? Voler capire le ragioni altrui e non soffermarsi sull'accaduto, ma su quel che lo ha determinato non è giusto per me? Allora sono profondamente sbagliata. 
O forse...non voglio permettere a nessuno di farmi soffrire ancora. Perché credetemi, non è che se io spacco piatti ed urlo cancello nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Tu hai un gran bel ego!


Lo so  troppo?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Quindi è tutto sbagliato? Voler capire le ragioni altrui e non soffermarsi sull'accaduto, ma su quel che lo ha determinato non è giusto per me? Allora sono profondamente sbagliata.
> O forse...non voglio permettere a nessuno di farmi soffrire ancora. Perché credetemi, non è che se io spacco piatti ed urlo cancello nulla.


Boh?
Non è che si sia capito granché.


----------



## iosolo (13 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Quindi è tutto sbagliato? Voler capire le ragioni altrui e non soffermarsi sull'accaduto, ma su quel che lo ha determinato non è giusto per me? Allora sono profondamente sbagliata.  O forse...non voglio permettere a nessuno di farmi soffrire ancora. Perché credetemi, non è che se io spacco piatti ed urlo cancello nulla.


Sei tu che hai detto che non sei arrabbiata.   Io per prima cosa sono stata molto arrabbiata, perchè il motivo per cui è accaduto è che lui è stato un grande stronzo. Non c'è appello a quello. Tradire, ingannare, mancare ad impegni presi è qualcosa che per me non ha giustificazione.   
Dopo la rabbia, che mette anche dei limiti assoluti su quello che possiamo o non possiamo accettare, arriva la comprensione. Non la giustificazione, ma la comprensione di quello che è accaduto.   

Se però tu parti dal pressuposto che sei sbagliata, non è il percorso giusto per te, stai sminuendo quello che è stato fatto, qualcosa che lui ha fatto e voluto.  

Anch'io io ci sto riprovando, anch'io credo che bisogna scavare e capire dove abbiamo fallito come coppia.  In coppia si fallisce in due, il tradimento invece si perpetua da soli. Tu non c'entri nulla... non sei tu che lo hai portato al tradimento.   
Quindi ripeto perchè non sei arrabbiata?! Senza giusto o sbagliato... solo perchè TU non sei arrabbiata? Pensi che era "inevitabile"?


----------



## iosolo (13 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo so  troppo?


Il giusto per me!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Il giusto per me!


Grazie.


----------



## Kid (13 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Anch'io io ci sto riprovando, anch'io credo che bisogna scavare e capire dove abbiamo fallito come coppia.  In coppia si fallisce in due, il tradimento invece si perpetua da soli. Tu non c'entri nulla... non sei tu che lo hai portato al tradimento.


Non concordo, o almeno non è sempre vero e non è sempre così facile da spiegare.


----------



## Foglia (13 Giugno 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Non concordo, o almeno non è sempre vero e non è sempre così facile da spiegare.


Si tradisce in mille modi.

Però scaricare un tradimento sull'altro, o dire che il tradimento e' una conseguenza delle scelte dell'altro a me pare ingiusto. Cioè: di fatto si può tradire per n motivi che possono anche avere a che fare con l'altro, ma di fatto il tradimento lo si attua da soli.


----------



## mistral (13 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho capito che per me era ed è proprio insopportabile che l'abbia fatto a me...
> [video=youtube;giwQmBfKNEg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giwQmBfKNEg[/video]



Idem.
Non doveva permettersi di fare questo a ME,perché negli anni sapeva cosa ero io,che cosa non avessi fatto per lui e la sua famiglia ,per ciò che gli davo e gli avevo dato.Inoltre sapeva perfettamente il mio schifo per la promiscuità inconsapevole (se voglio essere promiscua lo voglio essere con il mio di amante,non con la sua ,il marito e l'amico),schifo che prova anche lui ma ovviamente l'altra gli assicurava che a casa diceva le preghiere e non toccava il marito   Insomma il solito copione.Mi è toccato anche essere l'ala protettiva quando l'altra lo sotterrava ,perché lui non ha retto,non ha retto un bel niente del casino che lui stesso aveva combinato.Dava di matto con crisi degne di TSO.Svenimenti,crisi pseudo epilettiche,paresi,enuresi....
Prima del tradimento,nel  momento in cui ho osato chiedere,anzi,pretendere ecco che il suo egoismo,il suo essere viziato all'ennesimo potenza ,gli ha fatto credere che meritassi la dimostrazione che lui non mi dovesse nulla.
Si è fatto menare per l'uccello come un coglione pensando di dimostrare chissà che ,ha fatto solo una figura di merda con me ,con l'altra e con se stesso.É finito bastonato dall'altra,dalla madre,da me e da se stesso quando si è visto miseramente nudo.
Vi lascio immaginare il bilancio della madre,tipica donna del sud che tutto fa ,tutto sopporta ,tutto sacrifica "per i figli",quei due gran piezz'è core egoisti e bamboccioni.Mi fa pena,lei ci credeva davvero che annientando lei a favore dei principini avrebbe ottenuto qualche gratificazione.
Basta dire che mio marito è quasi oro a confronto con il fratello.............
Ecco,il tradimento la cosa positiva che ha portato è stata questa.Mi ha autorizzata a pieno titolo a mandarlo a cagare su tante cose che stridevano ma che non riuscivo ad identificare da dove fossero partite.Ed è stato costretto a prenderne atto non potendo più nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia.
Basti pensare per esempio a qualunque cosa facesse per la famiglia .Precisava "ti ho messo i piatti in lavastoviglie","domani ti tinteggio il bagno" e così per tutto ciò che era assolutamente anche compito suo e non motivo di gloria che gli dovessi riconoscere.Questi erano i FAVORI che lui riteneva di farmi e io cattiva che non apprezzavo.
Scusate ,ma quando ripenso al passato mi sale la bile e mi sputerei in faccia da sola.


----------



## mistral (13 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Infatti io ho fatto giurare a mio marito e all'altra che mai dovranno mettermi al corrente dei dettagli. Mi ci torturerei inutilmente, preferisco concentrarmi su quel che posso fare per me stessa. Mi sento però disattivata a livello emotivo. Non provo quasi emozioni. Invece vorrei poter provare almeno rabbia. Nulla, il vuoto pneumatico. È come respirare ed essere morti.


Guarda che se gli permetti di restare non so fino a che punto sia utile e sano chiudere la porta su ciò che è stato.
Non so se potrai reggere nel tuo non voler sapere.É difficile vivere con una maschera ,con un lato sconosciuto .
Io non avrei mai accettato di avere questo buco nero accanto e non cercare di capire chi sia realmente la persona che mi sono sposata.
Fermo restando l'accontentarsi per sommi capi ,perché ciò che realmente gli passava per la testa lo sa solo lui e probabilmente racconta solo la parte più accomodante.Ma le sue "gesta" io le ho volute conoscere per metterle a bilancio.
Almeno mi è un po meno sconosciuto
Il colpo di cancellino e il disinteresse a sapere qualsiasi cosa a parere mio funziona solo se c'è l'intenzione assoluta di risolvere tutto con un bel calcio in culo.In quel caso appunto,perché farsi più male ? meglio non aggiungere roba da dover dimenticare.


----------



## mistral (13 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sei tu che hai detto che non sei arrabbiata.   Io per prima cosa sono stata molto arrabbiata, perchè il motivo per cui è accaduto è che lui è stato un grande stronzo. Non c'è appello a quello. Tradire, ingannare, mancare ad impegni presi è qualcosa che per me non ha giustificazione.
> Dopo la rabbia, che mette anche dei limiti assoluti su quello che possiamo o non possiamo accettare, arriva la comprensione. Non la giustificazione, ma la comprensione di quello che è accaduto.
> 
> Se però tu parti dal pressuposto che sei sbagliata, non è il percorso giusto per te, stai sminuendo quello che è stato fatto, qualcosa che lui ha fatto e voluto.
> ...


Cio che ero io non so catalogarlo,ma dire che ero arrabbiata è del tutto riduttivo.
Avevo un misto di talmente tanta roba disgustosa da far uscire che non saprei.
Io avevo più di un decennio di cose indigeste da vomitargli addosso.Altro che non biasimarlo per essersi cercato un angolino di trastullo......
Ma a differenza di come può sembrare ,non ho mai alzato la voce o fatto scene eclatanti,il marcio l'ho fatto uscire con un bisturi chirurgico ,gli urli e gli insulti ,i pianti e le maledizioni li lanciavo in macchina da sola ,possibilmente all'alba


----------



## Serafina (14 Giugno 2017)

Mistral, a leggere le tue parole mi si è aperto uno squarcio. Dentro ci vedo dolore, lo stesso dolore che io non vorrei sentire. Sto attuando una sorta di rimozione. Ne sono consapevole. Sì avete ragione! Dovrei cominciarmi a chiedere quanto mi stia manipolando in questa situazione. Ipotizzo. Se per puro caso stesse velatamente lasciando che io creda che parte della responsabilità è mia per riprendere il controllo facendo leva sul mio senso di responsabilità, sulla mia capacità di comprensione, sulle mie fragilità? Invece di implorare perdono questo mi sta mettendo nelle condizioni di doverlo io riconquistare.  Ammazza che stronzo! Comincio a capire molte, troppe cose...e vi dirò, ora, un pochino incazzatella mi ci sento. Ad esser gentili.
Sono viva! Giubiliamo.


----------



## Serafina (14 Giugno 2017)

Per inciso: nella vita tutto si evita, se si vuole. Non è che di uomini che mi abbiano corteggiata in diciassette anni non ce ne siano stati, ma io li ho sempre mandati a quel paese. Io!


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Quindi è tutto sbagliato? Voler capire le ragioni altrui e non soffermarsi sull'accaduto, ma su quel che lo ha determinato non è giusto per me? Allora sono profondamente sbagliata.
> O forse...non voglio permettere a nessuno di farmi soffrire ancora. Perché credetemi, non è che se io spacco piatti ed urlo cancello nulla.


Comprendere che non dipende da te  ti può solo aiutare.


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Per inciso: nella vita tutto si evita, se si vuole. Non è che di uomini che mi abbiano corteggiata in diciassette anni non ce ne siano stati, ma io li ho sempre mandati a quel paese. Io!


Che c'entra?
Se li hai mandati a quel paese vuol dire che non avevi interesse in loro e soprattutto a una storia con loro.
Se si tradisce questo interesse c'è ed è molto più forte di qualsiasi legame.


----------



## Lostris (14 Giugno 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si tradisce in mille modi.
> 
> Però scaricare un tradimento sull'altro, o dire che il tradimento e' una conseguenza delle scelte dell'altro a me pare ingiusto. Cioè: di fatto si può tradire per n motivi che possono anche avere a che fare con l'altro, ma di fatto il tradimento lo si attua da soli.



Guarda che sono pochi, pochissimi, coloro che tradiscono_ a prescindere_ dalla persona che hanno accanto.

Certo che entro da sola in pasticceria, da sola decido di comprarmelo e mangiarmelo quel dolce. 
Ma qualcuno mi ci ha accompagnato, davanti alla porta? Quancuno mi ha 'affamato'? 

Io non sto deresponsabilizzando nessuno, non si tratta di minimizzare la gravità dell'atto e nemmeno di trovare delle giustificazioni. 
Si possono sempre fare altre scelte, decidere di affrontare i problemi in modo diverso. 

Il traditore sbaglia sempre, ma il tradito non è quasi mai senza colpe.

E adesso massacratemi pure


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Guarda che sono pochi, pochissimi, coloro che tradiscono_ a prescindere_ dalla persona che hanno accanto.
> 
> Certo che entro da sola in pasticceria, da sola decido di comprarmelo e mangiarmelo quel dolce.
> Ma qualcuno mi ci ha accompagnato, davanti alla porta? Quancuno mi ha 'affamato'?
> ...



Diciamo che non sarei mai così netto nel fare valutazioni.
Il quasi ci sta, il mai un po' meno.
Dipende, come in tutte le cose umane.
Dipende se chi tradisce è uno stronzo di natura o una persona per tutto il resto integerrima che si è trovata a misurarsi con una situazione particolarmente coinvolgente o... tante altre situazioni con tante altre variabili.
Per esempio: se io tradissi, oggi, essendo stato tradito e non avendo rapporti sessuali con mia moglie da un anno circa, il tradito (mia moglie) avrebbe delle colpe per il mio comportamento?
Credo che qui tutti in coro risponderebbero affermativamente, anzi, non pochi penserebbero che ho fatto bene.
Poi ci sono io.
Io posso decidere, malgrado tutto, di buttarmi in una situazione o di evitare che possa crearsi.
Sono io che, accanto a una persona che magari mi piace, faccio finta di niente. 
Ma sono anche io che posso decidere un giorno, supportato dai più svariati motivi, di abbandonare ogni remora e lasciarmi andare.
Alla fine quello che conta è sempre e solo la mia volontà.
Posso anche essere stato male con mia moglie, posso soffrire per la mia castità forzata, ma nulla mi impedisce di trovare altre soluzioni dentro la coppia (anche solo separandomi, per esempio). 
Se non lo faccio e le cerco fuori, faccio una scelta che ricade tutta e completamente su di me.
Il che non vuol dire che la condanno, ma che me ne assumo le responsabilità e accetto le eventuali conseguenze.
Non per niente su questo argomento ho ancora mille dubbi e altrettanti freni.
Credimi che se fossi single, non me ne starei qui a far finta di niente in tante situazioni.


----------



## Lostris (14 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che non sarei mai così netto nel fare valutazioni.
> Il quasi ci sta, il mai un po' meno.
> Dipende, come in tutte le cose umane.
> Dipende se chi tradisce è uno stronzo di natura o una persona per tutto il resto integerrima che si è trovata a misurarsi con una situazione particolarmente coinvolgente o... tante altre situazioni con tante altre variabili.
> ...


Non ho dubbi 

comunque alla fine stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.

Io però in pasticceria ho deciso di entrarci.


----------



## Foglia (14 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che non sarei mai così netto nel fare valutazioni.
> Il quasi ci sta, il mai un po' meno.
> Dipende, come in tutte le cose umane.
> Dipende se chi tradisce è uno stronzo di natura o una persona per tutto il resto integerrima che si è trovata a misurarsi con una situazione particolarmente coinvolgente o... tante altre situazioni con tante altre variabili.
> ...



Non posso darti verde ma calcola che lo abbia fatto.


----------



## Serafina (14 Giugno 2017)

E mica ho deciso io di farmi venire un tumore!!! La mia colpa quale sarebbe? 
Non è una provocazione gratuita la mia, ma nella vita, quella reale, non nei romanzetti d'appendice che hanno una valenza letteraria trascurabile, può capitare di vivere momenti in cui la coppia si sfalda. Non si può vivere con la stessa intensità una relazione che si è protratta per un ventennio.


----------



## Foglia (14 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non ho dubbi
> 
> comunque alla fine stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
> 
> Io però in pasticceria ho deciso di entrarci.


Non mi pare che stiate dicendo la stessa cosa. Tu hai detto che davanti alla pasticceria qualcuno ti accompagna. Danny sta dicendo che anziché di farsi accompagnare davanti alla pasticceria si può scegliere di andare anche, in extremis, dall'avvocato. E' una scelta anche quella di farsi portare la'. Umanamente comprensibile in certi casi. Ma sempre di tradimento scelto e voluto dal traditore si tratta.


----------



## Lostris (14 Giugno 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non mi pare che stiate dicendo la stessa cosa. Tu hai detto che davanti alla pasticceria qualcuno ti accompagna. Danny sta dicendo che anziché di farsi accompagnare davanti alla pasticceria si può scegliere di andare anche, in extremis, dall'avvocato. E' una scelta anche quella di farsi portare la'. Umanamente comprensibile in certi casi. Ma sempre di tradimento scelto e voluto dal traditore si tratta.


No. Abbiamo detto proprio la stessa cosa.

Io non ho detto che qualcuno mi ci ha accompagnato.. ma me lo sono chiesto. Poi la risposta può essere affermativa o negativa eh...
Il discorso è tutto lì, farsele certe domande. 

Inoltre ho detto anch'io che si possono sempre fare scelte diverse e affrontare i problemi in modo diverso, e che non giustificavo proprio nessuno.
Nemmeno la comprensione importa, l'atto in sè (e dico atto, non _fatto_) è sempre e comunque sbagliato.

capisco che mettersi in discussione è più facile se non si subisce un torto così grande.

aggiungo.. [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] è stato portato davanti alla pasticceria in limousine. 
È lì che guarda l'insegna, è passato un paio di volte davanti alla vetrina ed è anche goloso. 
Sta cercando di capire se in frigo a casa c'è ancora il suo dolce preferito oppure no..


----------



## Foglia (14 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo che entro da sola in pasticceria, da sola decido di comprarmelo e mangiarmelo quel dolce.
> Ma qualcuno mi ci ha accompagnato, davanti alla porta? Quancuno mi ha 'affamato'?
> 
> :


Allora ho frainteso quello che sta scritto qui sopra.


----------



## Lostris (14 Giugno 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Allora ho frainteso quello che sta scritto qui sopra.


Probabilmente ponendole come domande sono stata io poco chiara


----------



## Foglia (14 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Probabilmente ponendole come domande sono stata io poco chiara


Mi sono sembrate domande retoriche, con implicita risposta positiva  

Ma ripeto: anche per me non è un giudizio. E si.... Bisogna stare in certi panni per capire, anche senza giustificare.


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non ho dubbi
> 
> comunque alla fine stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
> 
> Io però in pasticceria ho deciso di entrarci.


Nel tuo caso sì.
Io penso che il tuo tradimento sia conseguenza anche di una negligenza altrui, che ha fatto sì che tu sviluppassi una tua decisione. 
Io invece sono ancora davanti alla porta della pasticceria.
Magari se mia moglie mi fa trovare una torta a casa non ci entro. Basta anche una crostata, semplice semplice, a me piacciono quelle fatte da lei. 
Se però lei continua con la sua dieta che vuole imporre anche a me io non so se ho voglia di dimagrire ulteriormente. Magari una _fiamma_ o un _babà_ mi viene voglia di mangiarmeli e un salto in pasticceria non me lo nego.


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> E mica ho deciso io di farmi venire un tumore!!! La mia colpa quale sarebbe?
> Non è una provocazione gratuita la mia, ma nella vita, quella reale, non nei romanzetti d'appendice che hanno una valenza letteraria trascurabile, può capitare di vivere momenti in cui la coppia si sfalda. Non si può vivere con la stessa intensità una relazione che si è protratta per un ventennio.


Infatti il dipende va applicato ad ogni storia.
Nella tua la valutazione è ben altra.


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> aggiungo.. @_danny_ è stato portato davanti alla pasticceria in limousine.
> È lì che guarda l'insegna, è passato un paio di volte davanti alla vetrina ed è anche goloso.
> Sta cercando di capire se in frigo a casa c'è ancora il suo dolce preferito oppure no..


Abbiamo scritto più o meno la stessa cosa.


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Mistral, a leggere le tue parole mi si è aperto uno squarcio. Dentro ci vedo dolore, lo stesso dolore che io non vorrei sentire. Sto attuando una sorta di rimozione. Ne sono consapevole. Sì avete ragione! Dovrei cominciarmi a chiedere quanto mi stia manipolando in questa situazione. Ipotizzo. Se per puro caso stesse velatamente lasciando che io creda che parte della responsabilità è mia per riprendere il controllo facendo leva sul mio senso di responsabilità, sulla mia capacità di comprensione, sulle mie fragilità? Invece di implorare perdono questo mi sta mettendo nelle condizioni di doverlo io riconquistare.  Ammazza che stronzo! Comincio a capire molte, troppe cose...e vi dirò, ora, un pochino incazzatella mi ci sento. Ad esser gentili.
> Sono viva! Giubiliamo.


La valutazione corretta in questo caso è la tua.
Soprattutto tenendo conto della tua malattia.


----------



## Serafina (14 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La valutazione corretta in questo caso è la tua.
> Soprattutto tenendo conto della tua malattia.


Ecco. Ora però sto proprio nera. Rido e piango.


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2017)

Ribaltiamo la cosa per definire un caso opposto.
Mettiamo che mia moglie non mi abbia mai tradito, che sia una sposa fedele, puntuale, devota con cui faccio sesso (come lo definite?) splendido (no, non era questo l'aggettivo... ah, sublime!) quotidianamente.
Mettiamo che io incontri Lostris e ne sia attratto e insieme facciamo un salto in pasticceria (_Per me una cassata, le adoro, grazie_).
Mia moglie mi scopre e tra mille strepiti e urla io riesco a darle giustificazioni del tipo "Sono entrato in pasticceria con lei perché è più alta rispetto a te e quindi mi trovavo meglio a fare certe posizioni che con te sono precluse".
Non è che se mi arriva un "Ma sei completamente cretino" o "Ma che pezzo di stronzo sei???" debbo lamentarmi troppo.
Abbiamo anche delle pentole particolarmente pesanti, non troverei strano se me le tirasse dietro.
Ecco: in questo caso il mio tradimento sarebbe da stronzi. Non troverebbe ragione alcuna nell'altro, ma solamente in me. Che sono stronzo e mi sono comportato nella maniera consona al mio essere tale.


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ribaltiamo la cosa per definire un caso opposto.
> Mettiamo che mia moglie non mi abbia mai tradito, che sia una sposa fedele, puntuale, devota con cui faccio sesso (come lo definite?) splendido (no, non era questo l'aggettivo... ah, sublime!) quotidianamente.
> Mettiamo che io incontri Lostris e ne sia attratto e insieme facciamo un salto in pasticceria (_Per me una cassata, le adoro, grazie_).
> Mia moglie mi scopre e tra mille strepiti e urla io riesco a darle giustificazioni del tipo "Sono entrato in pasticceria con lei perché è più alta rispetto a te e quindi mi trovavo meglio a fare certe posizioni che con te sono precluse".
> ...


.....e se non c'è il sublime entri in pasticceria?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Guarda che sono pochi, pochissimi, coloro che tradiscono_ a prescindere_ dalla persona che hanno accanto.
> 
> Certo che entro da sola in pasticceria, da sola decido di comprarmelo e mangiarmelo quel dolce.
> Ma qualcuno mi ci ha accompagnato, davanti alla porta? Quancuno mi ha 'affamato'?
> ...


Ci sono pure quelli che pesano 340kg non è che sono costretti a rimpinzarsi dalla fame.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ribaltiamo la cosa per definire un caso opposto.
> Mettiamo che mia moglie non mi abbia mai tradito, che sia una sposa fedele, puntuale, devota con cui faccio sesso (come lo definite?) splendido (no, non era questo l'aggettivo... ah, sublime!) quotidianamente.
> Mettiamo che io incontri Lostris e ne sia attratto e insieme facciamo un salto in pasticceria (_Per me una cassata, le adoro, grazie_).
> Mia moglie mi scopre e tra mille strepiti e urla io riesco a darle giustificazioni del tipo "Sono entrato in pasticceria con lei perché è più alta rispetto a te e quindi mi trovavo meglio a fare certe posizioni che con te sono precluse".
> ...


Non credo che entrare in intimità con un'altra donna dipenda dal trovare allettanti le "posizioni" che ti propone, però.. 

Ci vai Perché ne senti desiderio di quella intimità.

Anche se senti desiderio di rivederla o di ricevere messaggi da lei... C'è già una attrazione specifica "innocente" (diciamo così) perché non "sporcata" dal sesso (e ridiciamo così) , ma.....


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che non sarei mai così netto nel fare valutazioni.
> Il quasi ci sta, il mai un po' meno.
> Dipende, come in tutte le cose umane.
> Dipende se chi tradisce è uno stronzo di natura o una persona per tutto il resto integerrima che si è trovata a misurarsi con una situazione particolarmente coinvolgente o... tante altre situazioni con tante altre variabili.
> ...


Una persona che apprezzo molto   :inlove:  mi ha detto "io potrei anche ammazzare una persona e anche non essere beccato, ma lo saprei io e dovrei vivere sapendo di averlo fatto. Potrei?"


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> E mica ho deciso io di farmi venire un tumore!!! La mia colpa quale sarebbe?
> Non è una provocazione gratuita la mia, ma nella vita, quella reale, non nei romanzetti d'appendice che hanno una valenza letteraria trascurabile, può capitare di vivere momenti in cui la coppia si sfalda. Non si può vivere con la stessa intensità una relazione che si è protratta per un ventennio.


È quello che ti dicevo qualche post fa.
Poco prima di scoprire il tradimento, io avevo pensato che avrebbe potuto venirmi una malattia ed era un sollievo pensare che ci sarebbe stato chi l'avrebbe condivisa con me e viceversa.
Poi ho scoperto e ho pensato che se mi aveva trattata così quando stavo bene, chissà quando fossi stata male!


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Non credo che entrare in intimità con un'altra donna dipenda dal trovare allettanti le "posizioni" che ti propone, però*..
> 
> Ci vai Perché ne senti desiderio di quella intimità.
> 
> Anche se senti desiderio di rivederla o di ricevere messaggi da lei... C'è già una attrazione specifica "innocente" (diciamo così) perché non "sporcata" dal sesso (e ridiciamo così) , ma.....


E certo che no.
Ero ironico (sulle giustificazioni assurde che vengono date in alcuni caso per non "ferire" il tradito)
In realtà va come dici tu e lo sappiamo tutti.


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona che apprezzo molto   :inlove:  mi ha detto "io potrei anche ammazzare una persona e anche non essere beccato, ma lo saprei io e dovrei vivere sapendo di averlo fatto. Potrei?"


Io sono ancora vivo, comunque.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E certo che no.
> Ero ironico.
> In realtà va come dici tu.


Si, Per me è andata così...

Diciamo che convenzionalmente il sesso è il confine.

Entrare in pasticceria, per riprendere l'esempio di prima

E va benissimo, pur di chiarirsi sul fatto che è un confine puramente convenzionale, almeno x come lo vedo io

Perché prima di entrare in pasticceria io sono uscito di casa, da solo, mi sono ritrovato a fare un giretto in quel quartiere dove c'è quella pasticceria tanto invitante

Sono rifinito davanti alla vetrina a sbirciare i dolci

Non è che ci piombo catapultato dal cielo, ecco... 

Anche se molti, pur vedendomi di fronte alla pasticceria, direbbero: e vabbè che vuoi che sia... È normalissimo così, si sa, basta che non entri dentro


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono ancora vivo, comunque.


Era una metafora che io ho capito. Come quella che se gli si rompe l'auto spende i risparmi e può campare perché ci sono due stipendi


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era una metafora che io ho capito. Come quella che se gli si rompe l'auto spende i risparmi e può campare perché ci sono due stipendi


Il fatto è che il sesso, anche all'interno di una relazione extraconiugale,  l'amore, i sentimenti etc. godono di valutazioni positive che l'omicidio difficilmente (direi mai) può avere.
Non è detto che chi tradisce provi dei sensi di colpa.
E che neppure sia consapevole dei danni che potrebbe arrecare al coniuge qualora venisse a conoscenza del tradimento.
Non c'è in tanti casi piena coscienza di quello che si fa.

Se poi:
http://amore.alfemminile.com/forum/tradire-fa-bene-alla-coppia-e-a-se-stesse-fd4827285

http://www.elle.it/emozioni/amore/news/a1342024/infedelta-quando-fa-bene-alla-coppia/


----------



## Serafina (14 Giugno 2017)

Dopo la sua meravigliosa chiosa "è normale che si resti insieme per i figli all'inizio" l'ho gentilmente invitato a lasciare casa nostra. Inconsapevole del male che mi sta procurando? Totalmente. Hai mentito su tutto e quando c'è da dirne una fin di bene?
Questo vi dicevo, scarica la responsabilità di salvare quel che resta su di me. Ehi bimba, chi se ne frega se soffri, datti una mossa, indossa un paio di autoreggenti e fai quel che devi! Parecchio squallido tutto questo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto è che il sesso, anche all'interno di una relazione extraconiugale,  l'amore, i sentimenti etc. godono di valutazioni positive che l'omicidio difficilmente (direi mai) può avere.
> Non è detto che chi tradisce provi dei sensi di colpa.
> E che neppure sia consapevole dei danni che potrebbe arrecare al coniuge qualora venisse a conoscenza del tradimento.
> Non c'è in tanti casi piena coscienza di quello che si fa.
> ...


Invece c'è chi si rende conto.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2017)

*...*



Serafina ha detto:


> Dopo la sua meravigliosa chiosa "è normale che si resti insieme per i figli all'inizio"


Beh.. quando vengono dette frasi come questa, direi che può bastare e avanzare x tagliare i ponti

Io mi chiedo sempre una cosa, quando leggo frasi come questa, pronunciate in simili contesti:

Ma queste persone... Prima di relazionarcisi in situazioni così drammatiche, parlavano?

E quando parlavano.. veniva ascoltato  bene quanto dicevano e come ragionavano?

Perché "partorire" frasi così non può essere casuale

Cioe.. Qualche coglioneria quel loro cervello doveva per forza partorirla anche prima...

E non si scappa, eh...


----------



## Serafina (14 Giugno 2017)

Parlava poco, troppo occupato. Gentile quasi sempre, ma di quella gentilezza più costruita che altro. Anaffettivo a tratti, ma io ho sempre creduto forse un orso buono. Invece dell'orso ha solo la pelliccia.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Parlava poco, troppo occupato. Gentile quasi sempre, ma di quella gentilezza più costruita che altro. *Anaffettivo* a tratti, ma io ho sempre creduto forse un orso buono. Invece dell'orso ha solo la pelliccia.


Non è cosa da poco. Anch'io ho sottovalutato.


----------



## iosolo (14 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Parlava poco, troppo occupato. Gentile quasi sempre, ma di quella gentilezza più costruita che altro. Anaffettivo a tratti, ma io ho sempre creduto forse un orso buono. Invece dell'orso ha solo la pelliccia.


Mi sembra che ora tu sia arrabbiata, buono. 

Quindi lo hai accompagnato alla porta, ma lui non se va, giusto? 

I figli quanto hanno?


----------



## Serafina (15 Giugno 2017)

Se ne è andato. I figli sono piccoli. Tre e sei anni. I bambini non si sono resi conto di nulla abituati alle sue assenze per lavoro. Poi io sono, senza falsa modestia, una madre fantastica (e cavolo!!!). Gli ho detto che per me è chiusa. Ovviamente non lo penso, ma se non scala le montagne e non si abrade le ginocchia a furia di genuflettersi, quella porta rimarrà chiusa per sempre. Se torna (in sé prima di tutto)...allora potrò valutare se è il caso di fare un percorso di coppia. Perché, se è pur vero che i problemi riguardavano la coppia, il tradimento è stato un atto unilaterale in cui lui e solo lui era agente attivo. Sono pronta ad affrontare la solitudine.


----------



## iosolo (15 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Se ne è andato. I figli sono piccoli. Tre e sei anni. I bambini non si sono resi conto di nulla abituati alle sue assenze per lavoro. Poi io sono, senza falsa modestia, una madre fantastica (e cavolo!!!). Gli ho detto che per me è chiusa. Ovviamente non lo penso, ma se non scala le montagne e non si abrade le ginocchia a furia di genuflettersi, quella porta rimarrà chiusa per sempre. Se torna (in sé prima di tutto)...allora potrò valutare se è il caso di fare un percorso di coppia. Perché, se è pur vero che i problemi riguardavano la coppia, il tradimento è stato un atto unilaterale in cui lui e solo lui era agente attivo. Sono pronta ad affrontare la solitudine.


SE n'è andato senza storie?! La storia con lei è finita da tempo?!


----------



## Serafina (15 Giugno 2017)

E no, non sono incazzata, credetemi. Ho una lucidità che impressiona me per prima. Delusa sì, risentita, ma furiosa no. Un po' me ne dispiace perché se li meriterebbe tutti un paio di ceffoni, ma a quanto pare ci ha pensato suo padre. Ahi...a cinquant'anni farsi schiaffeggiare sarà stato mille volte più umiliante che beccarsi una pentola in faccia.


----------



## Serafina (15 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> SE n'è andato senza storie?! La storia con lei è finita da tempo?!


Finita? Da una settimana? Può finire nulla in una settimana?


----------



## iosolo (15 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Finita? Da una settimana? Può finire nulla in una settimana?


Scusami ma non ho capito, è finita la storia con l'altra da una settimana e te lo ha confessato?! Oppure lo ha confessato e poi ha terminato l'altra storia?!


----------



## Serafina (15 Giugno 2017)

Me lo ha confessato da poco più di una settimana dopo le mie insistenti domande, ma le intenzioni non sono ben chiare. Lavorano insieme. Dice lui, il bugiardo, che è finita. Quando? Non si è capito. Come? E chi lo sa?! Iniziativa sua? Ci credo poco. 
Ora è via e spero mi lasci stare per un bel po'.
Ps:di storie ne ha fatte, ma io sono inamovibile. O ci sei (come uomo e come padre) o preferisco star sola. Lui ha giurato, promesso...
Sì, con la credibilità che si è guadagnato, di parole ne voglio sentire ben poche. Ora voglio fatti.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Me lo ha confessato da poco più di una settimana dopo le mie insistenti domande, ma le intenzioni non sono ben chiare. Lavorano insieme. Dice lui, il bugiardo, che è finita. Quando? Non si è capito. Come? E chi lo sa?! Iniziativa sua? Ci credo poco.
> Ora è via e spero mi lasci stare per un bel po'.
> Ps:di storie ne ha fatte, ma io sono inamovibile. O ci sei (come uomo e come padre) o preferisco star sola. Lui ha giurato, promesso...
> Sì, con la credibilità che si è guadagnato, di parole ne voglio sentire ben poche. Ora voglio fatti.


Sei libera!


----------



## iosolo (15 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei libera!


La solita ottimista! 

Questa storia è solo all'inizio... e tu lo sai bene!


----------



## stany (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che non sarei mai così netto nel fare valutazioni.
> Il quasi ci sta, il mai un po' meno.
> Dipende, come in tutte le cose umane.
> Dipende se chi tradisce è uno stronzo di natura o una persona per tutto il resto integerrima che si è trovata a misurarsi con una situazione particolarmente coinvolgente o... tante altre situazioni con tante altre variabili.
> ...


Teniamo duro;come ti capisco!


----------



## stany (15 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> .....e se non c'è il sublime entri in pasticceria?


Non c'è nemmeno il minimo sindacale....comunque l'ironia ci stava.


----------



## Serafina (15 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> La solita ottimista!
> 
> Questa storia è solo all'inizio... e tu lo sai bene!


Certo che è l'inizio, l'inizio della mia nuova vita. Lui vorrà farne parte? Alle mie condizioni altrimenti vada pure ad ammorbare la vita di un'altra con i suoi musi lunghi e le voragini affettive. Io ho un solo obiettivo: rientrare nella mia mini tg. 42.
Scommetto 100 euro che tra meno di un mese io sarò l'amante e lei il bidone emotivo.  Non ho passato gli anta senza capire proprio nulla. Mi rimetto il sorriso buono.


----------



## Serafina (15 Giugno 2017)

Ps: siete meglio di una vodka!


----------



## nina (15 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Ps: siete meglio di una vodka!


Vero eh??


----------



## Divì (15 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Ps: siete meglio di una vodka!


Ma quanto mi piaci?


----------



## nina (15 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Certo che è l'inizio, l'inizio della mia nuova vita. Lui vorrà farne parte? Alle mie condizioni altrimenti vada pure ad ammorbare la vita di un'altra con i suoi musi lunghi e le voragini affettive. Io ho un solo obiettivo: rientrare nella mia mini tg. 42.
> Scommetto 100 euro che tra meno di un mese io sarò l'amante e lei il bidone emotivo.  Non ho passato gli anta senza capire proprio nulla. Mi rimetto il sorriso buono.


Vai e spacca, sei fantastica!!!! Vorrei avercelo io, il tuo fegato!


----------



## Serafina (15 Giugno 2017)




----------



## trilobita (15 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Vai e spacca, sei fantastica!!!! Vorrei avercelo io, il tuo fegato!


Perché?
Com'è la transaminasi?
E i trigliceridi?


----------



## nina (15 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché?
> Com'è la transaminasi?
> E i trigliceridi?


*nasconde la birra*
:fischio:c'è un'interferenza, non ti sento!
Scherzi a parte, Serafina mi dà l'idea di una che si spezza ma non si piega, in queste questioni, e la trovo una cosa molto degna di ammirazione.


----------



## trilobita (15 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> *nasconde la birra*
> :fischio:c'è un'interferenza, non ti sento!
> Scherzi a parte, Serafina mi dà l'idea di una che si spezza ma non si piega, in queste questioni, e la trovo una cosa molto degna di ammirazione.


Sono d'accordo,anche se per me è un controsenso vederla come un'eccezione.
Io la vedo proprio così.
"Mi hai tradito?ok,intanto togliti dai coglioni per un po',fammi riflettere,se alla fine delle mie gratuite elucubrazioni,esisti ancora,vediamo che fare altrimenti,bye bye,merdone"


----------



## nina (15 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo,anche se per me è un controsenso vederla come un'eccezione.
> Io la vedo proprio così.
> "Mi hai tradito?ok,intanto togliti dai coglioni per un po',fammi riflettere,se alla fine delle mie gratuite elucubrazioni,esisti ancora,vediamo che fare altrimenti,bye bye,merdone"


Mica come me, che le ho dato il coltello dalla parte del manico!


----------



## Serafina (15 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mica come me, che le ho dato il coltello dalla parte del manico!


Lo stavo facendo anch'io colpevolizzandomi inutilmente. Grazie a voi ho capito che, no, io posso aver anche sbagliato, ma al posto mio son rimasta. Ieri ho raccolto il suo ultimo paio di calzini dal pavimento.


----------



## nina (15 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Lo stavo facendo anch'io colpevolizzandomi inutilmente. Grazie a voi ho capito che, no, io posso aver anche sbagliato, ma al posto mio son rimasta. Ieri ho raccolto il suo ultimo paio di calzini dal pavimento.


Dagli fuoco!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> La solita ottimista!
> 
> Questa storia è solo all'inizio... e tu lo sai bene!


Ma è libera, è una gran cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Lo stavo facendo anch'io colpevolizzandomi inutilmente. Grazie a voi ho capito che, no, io posso aver anche sbagliato, ma al posto mio son rimasta. Ieri ho raccolto il suo ultimo paio di calzini dal pavimento.


Man mano ti accorgerai quante cose facevi, oltre a raccogliere calzini, e non le farai più...


----------



## trilobita (15 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Lo stavo facendo anch'io colpevolizzandomi inutilmente. Grazie a voi ho capito che, no, io posso aver anche sbagliato, ma al posto mio son rimasta. Ieri ho raccolto il suo ultimo paio di calzini dal pavimento.


Mi raccomando,non eliminare asdolutamente dal tuo programma futuro guepiere,intimo ingrifoso mini n.42,quelle che,se sali in bici,ghiacci la piazza in una erezione generale,tipo Tinto Brass situation..


----------



## nina (15 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi raccomando,non eliminare asdolutamente dal tuo programma futuro guepiere,intimo ingrifoso mini n.42,quelle che,se sali in bici,ghiacci la piazza in una erezione generale,tipo Tinto Brass situation..


Non solo erezioni, te lo assicuro. 
Anche se fosse, ognuno dopo una batosta ha i propri mezzi per riprendersi l'autostima. Poi magari lui non ci penserà, alla madre dei suoi figli... ma nel frattempo la madre dei suoi figli diventa una strafiga e la vita se la ripiglia con gli interessi!


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Lo stavo facendo anch'io colpevolizzandomi inutilmente. Grazie a voi ho capito che, no, io posso aver anche sbagliato, ma al posto mio son rimasta. Ieri ho raccolto il suo ultimo paio di calzini dal pavimento.


 anch'io raccolgo ancora calzini, credo che dovrebbero concedere lo scioglimento del contratto matriniale per menefreghismo dei mariti che asciano il loro intimo per terra. Indipendentemente da......è una mancanza di rispetto verso la compagna, schiava raccogli. Sono piccole cose che denotano l'aver relegato una persona in un ruolo di poca considerazione.


----------



## trilobita (16 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anch'io raccolgo ancora calzini, credo che dovrebbero concedere lo scioglimento del contratto matriniale per menefreghismo dei mariti che asciano il loro intimo per terra. Indipendentemente da......è una mancanza di rispetto verso la compagna, schiava raccogli. Sono piccole cose che denotano l'aver relegato una persona in un ruolo di poca considerazione.


Al contrario!!!Molta considerazione!!
Significa che nel loro cuore avete sostituito le loro mamme!!!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anch'io raccolgo ancora calzini, credo che dovrebbero concedere lo scioglimento del contratto matriniale per menefreghismo dei mariti che asciano il loro intimo per terra. Indipendentemente da......è una mancanza di rispetto verso la compagna, schiava raccogli. Sono piccole cose che denotano l'aver relegato una persona in un ruolo di poca considerazione.


Posso chiederti perché lo fai? È una cosa che mi lascia sempre perplessa


----------



## ologramma (16 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso chiederti perché lo fai? È una cosa che mi lascia sempre perplessa


non pensi che sia l'abitudine anzi la routine di voi donne nel vedere tutto in ordine?
Tu come fai con i figliuoli che sono sempre disattenti e disordinati ?
I miei lo erano per cui se non ci fosse stata la mamma chi lo faceva?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> non pensi che sia l'abitudine anzi la routine di voi donne nel vedere tutto in ordine?
> Tu come fai con i figliuoli che sono sempre disattenti e disordinati ?
> I miei lo erano per cui se non ci fosse stata la mamma chi lo faceva?


 In realtà non sono  particolarmente ordinata. Quindi al massimo sistemo il mio disordine e. Quando i miei figli lasciano casino in camera loro mi capita di farlo sistemare a loro o di sistemarlo o io o mio marito. Di sicuro non faccio  Da mamma mio marito sistemando il suo eventuale disordine. Ho sposato un uomo da sempre totalmente intercambiabile con me. Probabilmente non avrei potuto sposare un uomo che si comportasse maniera diversa.. Lavoriamo in due stiamo fuori tutto il giorno in due di conseguenza poi la casa la si gestisce in due


----------



## ologramma (16 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> In realtà non sono  particolarmente ordinata. Quindi al massimo sistemo il mio disordine e. Quando i miei figli lasciano casino in camera loro mi capita di farlo sistemare a loro o di sistemarlo o io o mio marito. Di sicuro non faccio  Da mamma mio marito sistemando il suo eventuale disordine. Ho sposato un uomo da sempre totalmente intercambiabile con me. Probabilmente non avrei potuto sposare un uomo che si comportasse maniera diversa.. Lavoriamo in due stiamo fuori tutto il giorno in due di conseguenza poi la casa la si gestisce in due


io di un altra epoca , ci ha pensato sempre mia moglie nel sistemare le cose certo non è che sia casinaro ma non sono stato imparato anche perchè io uscivo di casa per lavoro dalle 6,30 e rientravo alle cinque della sera ma tanto lei non c'era perchè  a casa dei suoi genitori per riprendere i figli quindi noi ci vedevamo la sera .
I bambini quando cresciuti li ha viziati un po permettendo un po di disordine anzi al grande quando entrava per mettere ordine nella sua cameretta era vista male perchè lui nel disordine trovava tutto , l'altro disordine durante settimana e un po d'ordine le sabato e cosi via.
So che non ami cucinare quindi oltre all'età che non sarebbe un problema credo che sarebbe un ostacolo insormontabile il fatto che mi faresti morire di fame  ,vedi mettere a posto basta applicarsi ma bisogna stare in forze quindi non essendo stato alimentato a sufficienza  non so quando dureremmo insieme:sonar:
Non si vive di solo sesso ma anche di pane companatico


----------



## Serafina (16 Giugno 2017)

Beh io i calzini li raccolgo per eccesso di premure. Lui non solo è stronzo, ma è pure allergico alla polvere. Ed io a swifferare tutto il giorno. Il paradosso? Non voleva una mamma. È l'unica cosa su cui, in questi giorni, siamo stati pienamente d'accordo. E infatti non li raccoglierò più, metti che mi si sciupino le unghia nuove nuove.


----------



## Serafina (16 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Dagli fuoco!


Con lui dentro? Che tentazione, sarà perché ti amo...


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso chiederti perché lo fai? È una cosa che mi lascia sempre perplessa


mi da fastidio il disordine, lo so non dire niente. Alcune volte ci provo li lascio perterra ma dopo 2 giorni non resisto, li raccolgo. Insultami hai ragione


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Al contrario!!!Molta considerazione!!
> Significa che nel loro cuore avete sostituito le loro mamme!!!


Bella roba!! Di fatti quando mi chiedono quanti figlio ho, rispondo sempre 3.
Sia che capitano volte dove faccio la riunione di famiglia e cazzio marito e figli per la totale mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti, riescono a lasciare in ogni parte della casa vestiti e biancheria.


----------



## trilobita (16 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi da fastidio il disordine, lo so non dire niente. Alcune volte ci provo li lascio perterra ma dopo 2 giorni non resisto, li raccolgo. Insultami hai ragione


Ma,scusa,non può raccoglierseli lui?
Ha un problema alla schiena???
Se non vuole,basta li butti nella cesta dei panni sporchi subito,così nessuno deve chinarsi....


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma,scusa,non può raccoglierseli lui?
> Ha un problema alla schiena???
> Se non vuole,basta li butti nella cesta dei panni sporchi subito,così nessuno deve chinarsi....


bravo, ma non lo fà. Li butta perterra vicino al letto e lì rimangono, ci cammina anche sopra.


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> bravo, ma non lo fà. Li butta perterra vicino al letto e lì rimangono, ci cammina anche sopra.


Sono un modello di marito


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sono un modello di marito


sempre detto, fortunata chi ti ha sposato


----------



## delfino curioso (16 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> bravo, ma non lo fà. Li butta perterra vicino al letto e lì rimangono, ci cammina anche sopra.


Io non lo sopporterei.
La mia roba la metto io nei panni sporchi selezionandola anche per intimo, chiaro e scuro (forse sono eccessivo????), raccolgo qualche volta quella  delle mie figlie (sono abbastanza ordinate) che per fretta dimenticano di riporre nei panni sporchi.


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sempre detto, fortunata chi ti ha sposato


Uno che dopo la doccia la pulisce......


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Uno che dopo la doccia la pulisce......


ti adoro!


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Giugno 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Io non lo sopporterei.
> La mia roba la metto io nei panni sporchi selezionandola anche per intimo, chiaro e scuro (forse sono eccessivo????), raccolgo qualche volta quella  delle mie figlie (sono abbastanza ordinate) che per fretta dimenticano di riporre nei panni sporchi.


Neanch'io lo sopporto, per questo ci accapigliamo di frequente.


----------



## Serafina (16 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Uno che dopo la doccia la pulisce......


Vuoi il contatto di mio marito?  Così tanto per fargli capire un attimo cosa si dovrebbe fare o NON fare per non incorrere nel rischio di ritrovarsi accanto una badante e non una DONNA! 
Che poi se l'è cercata altrove la donna...tutto bello. Applausi.
Psicopatia di coppia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Vuoi il contatto di mio marito?  Così tanto per fargli capire un attimo cosa si dovrebbe fare o NON fare per non incorrere nel rischio di ritrovarsi accanto una badante e non una DONNA!
> Che poi se l'è cercata altrove la donna...tutto bello. Applausi.
> Psicopatia di coppia.


ESATTO!!! a casa la moglie/mamma/badante. Chissà se l'altra sarà così servizievole?


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Vuoi il contatto di mio marito?  Così tanto per fargli capire un attimo cosa si dovrebbe fare o NON fare per non incorrere nel rischio di ritrovarsi accanto una badante e non una DONNA!
> Che poi se l'è cercata altrove la donna...tutto bello. Applausi.
> Psicopatia di coppia.


Anch'io da giovane non sapevo nemmeno dove stavano le mutande, mammina me li faceva trovare in bagno. Dopo sposato ho iniziato a fare piccoli cambiamenti ed ora sono "quasi perfetto"


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi da fastidio il disordine, lo so non dire niente. Alcune volte ci provo li lascio perterra ma dopo 2 giorni non resisto, li raccolgo. Insultami hai ragione


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma figurati se ti insulto
Solo che sono l'anticasalinga per eccellenza e certe cose proprio non sono nella mia indole


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> non pensi che sia l'abitudine anzi la routine di voi donne nel vedere tutto in ordine?
> Tu come fai con i figliuoli che sono sempre disattenti e disordinati ?
> I miei lo erano per cui se non ci fosse stata la mamma chi lo faceva?


Non sono una donna ed evidentemente non sono neanche madre :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma figurati se ti insultoSolo che sono l'anticasalinga per eccellenza e certe cose proprio non sono nella mia indole


 Come vorrei essere diversa. Perchè vedi, mi sale un nervoso quando vedo il caos ))


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come vorrei essere diversa. Perchè vedi, mi sale un nervoso quando vedo il caos ))


Perché?
Non è una domanda cretina.
Su fb c'è un gruppo denominato le sciacquette che si occupa di pulizie. Leggo moltissime donne ossessionate da un'idea di pulizia del tutto irrazionale che porta a disinfettare alcuni locali più volte al giorno. Non è sano tutto questo disinfettare e questo è scientifico.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché?
> Non è una domanda cretina.
> Su fb c'è un gruppo denominato le sciacquette che si occupa di pulizie. Leggo moltissime donne ossessionate da un'idea di pulizia del tutto irrazionale che porta a disinfettare alcuni locali più volte al giorno. Non è sano tutto questo disinfettare e questo è scientifico.


Perchè alla fine credo di diverntare servizievole , pur di garantire un accogliente ambiente abitativo. Non sono schiava della casa, però mi piace vederla a posto, calda, profumo di casa.
La piccola cosa lasciata in giro (una però), dà l'idea del vissuto. Non sono maniaca per intenderci.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perchè alla fine credo di diverntare servizievole , pur di garantire un accogliente ambiente abitativo. Non sono schiava della casa, però mi piace vederla a posto, calda, profumo di casa.
> La piccola cosa lasciata in giro (una però), dà l'idea del vissuto. Non sono maniaca per intenderci.


La casa accogliente espressione di te accogliente?
Mi interessa perché io faccio il contrario.


----------



## stany (16 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Mistral, a leggere le tue parole mi si è aperto uno squarcio. Dentro ci vedo dolore, lo stesso dolore che io non vorrei sentire. Sto attuando una sorta di rimozione. Ne sono consapevole. Sì avete ragione! Dovrei cominciarmi a chiedere quanto mi stia manipolando in questa situazione. Ipotizzo. Se per puro caso stesse velatamente lasciando che io creda che parte della responsabilità è mia per riprendere il controllo facendo leva sul mio senso di responsabilità, sulla mia capacità di comprensione, sulle mie fragilità? Invece di implorare perdono questo mi sta mettendo nelle condizioni di doverlo io riconquistare.  Ammazza che stronzo! Comincio a capire molte, troppe cose...e vi dirò, ora, un pochino incazzatella mi ci sento. Ad esser gentili.
> Sono viva! Giubiliamo.


Lo stesso capita a me....dovrei riconquistarla....ci ho provato, ma il pensiero che si potesse ancora sentire con l'altro m'ha fatto perdere la voglia ed ho gettato la spugna. Adesso siamo conviventi per il figlio...poche parole,niente sesso dal fattaccio (ma già prima era tribolato); del resto si dorme in camere separate da anni.Eppure ,mi sento ancora molto attratto da lei; pazienza, piano piano me ne sto distaccando.....


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perchè alla fine credo di diverntare servizievole , pur di garantire un accogliente ambiente abitativo. Non sono schiava della casa, però mi piace vederla a posto, calda, profumo di casa.
> La piccola cosa lasciata in giro (una però), dà l'idea del vissuto. Non sono maniaca per intenderci.


Mi colpisce questa cosa
Mio marito la pensa come te
Se arrivano amici all'improvviso lui va in panico perchè ci sono cose fuori posto o quel giorno non ho rifatto ancora il letto.
Io corro alla porta felice di vedere arrivare i miei amici e il pensiero della casa non mi sfiora. Forse perchè se vado a casa di qualcuno vado per il piacere di stare con questa persona e della casa non me ne frega molto.


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi colpisce questa cosa
> Mio marito la pensa come te
> Se arrivano amici all'improvviso lui va in panico perchè ci sono cose fuori posto o quel giorno non ho rifatto ancora il letto.
> Io corro alla porta felice di vedere arrivare i miei amici e il pensiero della casa non mi sfiora. Forse perchè se vado a casa di qualcuno vado per il piacere di stare con questa persona e della casa non me ne frega molto.


Sciattona


----------



## danny (16 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La casa accogliente espressione di te accogliente?
> Mi interessa perché io faccio il contrario.


La casa ci rappresenta.
Esattamente come i vestiti che indossiamo.
Solo che quando ci si sposa la si deve condividere con qualcun altro che ha una differente valutazione di sé.
Nella mia casa da single mia moglie era estremamente disordinata (io no).
Appena entrava lanciava i suoi vestiti per ogni.
La cosa in sè era anche piacevole dal mio punto di vista, non per i vestiti lasciati in giro ma per il fatto che se li fosse tolti. Quella era casa mia, rappresentava me, non lei, quindi poteva fare quello che le pareva.
Quando abbiamo comprato casa insieme è cambiata totalmente. Guai a lasciare le cose in giro.
Tranne quando lo fa lei.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La casa accogliente espressione di te accogliente?
> Mi interessa perché io faccio il contrario.


si proprio così, le persone che vengono a casa mia dicono sempre, di sentirsi come a casa loro. Le comodità, l'ordine, la cosa nel giusto posto per essere usata. Ti faccio un esempio, a me piacciono i dolci, come entri a casa mia c'è un vassoio con cioccolatini e caramelle. Chi mi viene a trovare noto che  appena entra o quando esce pesca dal vassoio ( come faccio io di solito). E così di altre cose, il divano con i cuscini sempre nella posizione comoda, le tende tirate chiuse con i laccetti. Io sono così è la mia casa mi rispecchia, ospitale.


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La casa ci rappresenta.
> Esattamente come i vestiti che indossiamo.
> Solo che quando ci si sposa la si deve condividere con qualcun altro che ha una differente valutazione di sé.
> Nella mia casa da single mia moglie era estremamente disordinata (io no).
> ...


Scetat' uaglio'.


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si proprio così, le persone che vengono a casa mia dicono sempre, di sentirsi come a casa loro. Le comodità, l'ordine, la cosa nel giusto posto per essere usata. Ti faccio un esempio, a me piacciono i dolci, come entri a casa mia c'è un vassoio con cioccolatini e caramelle. Chi mi viene a trovare noto che  appena entra o quando esce pesca dal vassoio ( come faccio io di solito). E così di altre cose, il divano con i cuscini sempre nella posizione comoda, le tende tirate chiuse con i laccetti. Io sono così è la mia casa mi rispecchia, ospitale.


Ti amo


----------



## danny (16 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si proprio così, le persone che vengono a casa mia dicono sempre, di sentirsi come a casa loro. Le comodità, l'ordine, la cosa nel giusto posto per essere usata. Ti faccio un esempio, a me piacciono i dolci, come entri a casa mia c'è un vassoio con cioccolatini e caramelle. Chi mi viene a trovare noto che  appena entra o quando esce pesca dal vassoio ( come faccio io di solito). E così di altre cose, il divano con i cuscini sempre nella posizione comoda, le tende tirate chiuse con i laccetti. Io sono così è la mia casa mi rispecchia, ospitale.


Mi piace.
Casa nostra invece è piena di oggetti e collezioni.
Chi arriva si mette ad osservare tutto quello che è in giro e gli oggetti diventano uno stimolo per fare conversazione.
Ovviamente....


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi colpisce questa cosa
> Mio marito la pensa come te
> Se arrivano amici all'improvviso lui va in panico perchè ci sono cose fuori posto o quel giorno non ho rifatto ancora il letto.
> Io corro alla porta felice di vedere arrivare i miei amici e il pensiero della casa non mi sfiora. Forse perchè se vado a casa di qualcuno vado per il piacere di stare con questa persona e della casa non me ne frega molto.


si sono come tuo marito, assolutamente no quando arriva gente letti fatti se no mi incazzo. Ho degli amici che si presentano, ogni tanto per fortuna, la domenica mattina a sorpresa. All'inizio mi infastidiva perché ero ancora in camicia da notte, poi mi hanno detto che venivano proprio per la colazione formato famiglia. A loro piace bere il caffè mentre faccio colazione e chiacchieriamo, li metto di buon umore.Vedi ognuno ha un suo modo di socializzare


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ti amo


 detto da te ha doppio valore


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mi piace.
> Casa nostra invece è piena di oggetti e collezioni.
> Chi arriva si mette ad osservare tutto quello che è in giro e gli oggetti diventano uno stimolo per fare conversazione.
> Ovviamente....


 ma sarà anche un tuo orgoglio esporli, magari non troppi troppi, altrimenti perdono la loro bellezza e unicità. No?


----------



## oriente70 (16 Giugno 2017)

Beati voi che avete le case in ordine .... La mia é albergo lavanderia e ristorante ...


----------



## danny (16 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma sarà anche un tuo orgoglio esporli, magari non troppi troppi, altrimenti perdono la loro bellezza e unicità. No?


Certo, è un mio orgoglio.
Questa casa rappresenta (molto) anche me.
E mia moglie (anche lei ha le sue collezioni).
In realtà poi son sempre io che metto ordine, mia moglie c'è meno portata.
E' comunque vissuta, non immaginarti la casa perfetta.


----------



## Lostris (16 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi da fastidio il disordine, lo so non dire niente. Alcune volte ci provo li lascio perterra ma dopo 2 giorni non resisto, li raccolgo. Insultami hai ragione


Dovresti sforzarti di lasciarglieli per terra per settimane, roba che alla fine non ne ha più un paio puliti e gli tocca saltarli per arrivare al letto.



Alla fine brontoli brontoli ma le cose le fai, è normale che non ti diano più di tanto retta.


----------



## ologramma (16 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dovresti sforzarti di lasciarglieli per terra per settimane, roba che alla fine non ne ha più un paio puliti e gli tocca saltarli per arrivare al letto.
> 
> 
> 
> Alla fine brontoli brontoli ma le cose le fai, è normale che non ti diano più di tanto retta.


brunetta dice che amici ho :sonar:, un mio amico pur di non lavarli i calzini ne comprava di continuo per non lavarli , ma solo i calzini perchè se no sarebbe stata una impresa,pensa  che aveva un sacco di badanti ma che non facevano un kaiser pensava solo a fare la solita cosa ma che non riguardava le pulizie :rotfl:


----------



## nina (16 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> brunetta dice che amici ho :sonar:, *un mio amico pur di non lavarli i calzini ne comprava di continuo per non lavarli *, ma solo i calzini perchè se no sarebbe stata una impresa,pensa  che aveva un sacco di badanti ma che non facevano un kaiser pensava solo a fare la solita cosa ma che non riguardava le pulizie :rotfl:


Guilty as charged. Con l'abominevole differenza che io lo faccio pure con le pentole, i piatti e le posate.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dovresti sforzarti di lasciarglieli per terra per settimane, roba che alla fine non ne ha più un paio puliti e gli tocca saltarli per arrivare al letto.
> 
> 
> 
> Alla fine brontoli brontoli ma le cose le fai, è normale che non ti diano più di tanto retta.


 non riesco a resistere, vederli per terra a lungo. Devo mettere a posto


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non riesco a resistere, vederli per terra a lungo. Devo mettere a posto


Io metto a posto, ma non mi devono toccare i miei cassetti dove ho le mie cose, non parlo di vestiario, e c'è di tutto e di più messo alla rinfusa. Mia moglie ha ceduto e chiude gli occhi.


----------



## insane (16 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Guilty as charged. Con l'abominevole differenza che io lo faccio pure con le pentole, i piatti e le posate.


Una mia conoscente fino a pochi anni fa (soglia dei 30) buttava via tutte le mutandine mestruate, e quelle "standard" le lavava tipo con acidi industriali (classiche sloggi antisesso cmq)


----------



## nina (16 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Una mia conoscente fino a pochi anni fa (soglia dei 30) buttava via tutte le mutandine mestruate, e quelle "standard" le lavava tipo con acidi industriali (classiche sloggi antisesso cmq)


Ehm. Perché, qualcuno le lava?! 
(sto scherzando. Io ormai ho solo mutande bianche e butto nella candeggina tipo ogni cosa, per pura pigrizia. Cervello compreso.)


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ehm. Perché, qualcuno le lava?!
> (sto scherzando. Io ormai ho solo mutande bianche e butto nella candeggina tipo ogni cosa, per pura pigrizia. Cervello compreso.)


Dai Nina, da come parli sta femmena deve essere un pucchiaccone esagerato.


----------



## nina (16 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dai Nina, da come parli sta femmena deve essere un pucchiaccone esagerato.


Eh?!


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Eh?!


Il traduttore ufficiale è


----------



## nina (16 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il traduttore ufficiale è


Io di solito ti traduco in simultanea ma stavolta mi sa che delfino ce serve.


----------



## trilobita (16 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io di solito ti traduco in simultanea ma stavolta mi sa che delfino ce serve.


Io ho capito,ma non so a chi è riferito il complimento,a.Nina?


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io ho capito,ma non so a chi è riferito il complimento,a.Nina?


No a Nina ma alla ex......poco cervello ma...a te trilo


----------



## nina (16 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No a Nina ma alla ex......poco cervello ma...a te trilo


Ma io parlavo delle mie mutande, la ex se le lavava a casa sua . Comunque scherzi a parte, le mutande mestruate si buttano, cazzo, con la fatica che si fa a lavarle a ricomprarle ci guadagni!


----------



## trilobita (16 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No a Nina ma alla ex......poco cervello ma...a te trilo


X Nina,la tua ex deve essere una figona esagerata...


----------



## nina (16 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> X Nina,la tua ex deve essere una figona esagerata...


Sì. Se era racchia io mica stavo qui a struggermi! E pensare che di lei preferivo l'intelligenza...


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io metto a posto, ma non mi devono toccare i miei cassetti dove ho le mie cose, non parlo di vestiario, e c'è di tutto e di più messo alla rinfusa. Mia moglie ha ceduto e chiude gli occhi.


 per me i tuoi cassetti non sono un problema, te li gestisco tu. Poi sono chiusi non si vedeil disordine


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma io parlavo delle mie mutande, la ex se le lavava a casa sua . Comunque scherzi a parte, le mutande mestruate si buttano, cazzo, con la fatica che si fa a lavarle a ricomprarle ci guadagni!


Una lavatrice e un po' di candeggina.


----------



## Serafina (17 Giugno 2017)

Vi aggiorno. Un mese? Questo capitola in una settimana. Avevamo un impegno per la bimba più grande. Ci siamo andati ovviamente insieme. Ha cominciato a dar di matto. In pubblico. Lui, l'orso. Una scenata di gelosia che manco la Wertmuller ad immaginarla...
Ingiustificata per altro. Mi metto a fare la cretinetta per lui, ma per favore!!! 
Mi ha guardata con rabbia e desiderio. Io impassibile. Cuoci a fuoco lento e resta dove sei.
Ps: quando tutto questo sarà finito farò un bel ripulisti tra la sua biancheria. Via boxer, sono mutandoni bianchi e logori devi trovare nei cassetti, che se proprio mi devi tradire...


----------



## trilobita (17 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno. Un mese? Questo capitola in una settimana. Avevamo un impegno per la bimba più grande. Ci siamo andati ovviamente insieme. Ha cominciato a dar di matto. In pubblico. Lui, l'orso. Una scenata di gelosia che manco la Wertmuller ad immaginarla...
> Ingiustificata per altro. Mi metto a fare la cretinetta per lui, ma per favore!!!
> Mi ha guardata con rabbia e desiderio. Io impassibile. Cuoci a fuoco lento e resta dove sei.
> Ps: quando tutto questo sarà finito farò un bel ripulisti tra la sua biancheria. Via boxer, sono mutandoni bianchi e logori devi trovare nei cassetti, che se proprio mi devi tradire...


Non ho afferrato il motivo della scenata di gelosia...


----------



## Serafina (17 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non ho afferrato il motivo della scenata di gelosia...


Per via di un mio ex collega che si è venuto semplicemente a sedere accanto a me e mi ha dato un plateale bacio sulla testa dicendo a tutti che scegliendo di restare a casa ho tolto il sole dalle loro giornate. Un uomo vent'anni più grande di me che è stato un padre, più che un collega.


----------



## trilobita (17 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Per via di un mio ex collega che si è venuto semplicemente a sedere accanto a me e mi ha dato un plateale bacio sulla testa dicendo a tutti che scegliendo di restare a casa ho tolto il sole dalle loro giornate. Un uomo vent'anni più grande di me che è stato un padre, più che un collega.


Grande!!
Le esternazioni di grande confidenza ed accennata intimità fanno sempre il loro effetto....


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno. Un mese? Questo capitola in una settimana. Avevamo un impegno per la bimba più grande. Ci siamo andati ovviamente insieme. Ha cominciato a dar di matto. In pubblico. Lui, l'orso. Una scenata di gelosia che manco la Wertmuller ad immaginarla...
> Ingiustificata per altro. Mi metto a fare la cretinetta per lui, ma per favore!!!
> Mi ha guardata con rabbia e desiderio. Io impassibile. Cuoci a fuoco lento e resta dove sei.
> Ps: quando tutto questo sarà finito farò un bel ripulisti tra la sua biancheria. Via boxer, sono mutandoni bianchi e logori devi trovare nei cassetti, che se proprio mi devi tradire...


La gelosia credo che abbia più il valore di affermazione di un ruolo, di riaffermare la sua proprietà e, paradossalmente, il suo diritto più che manifestare desiderio o sentimenti.


----------



## delfino curioso (17 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io di solito ti traduco in simultanea ma stavolta mi sa che delfino ce serve.


"Una gran figa"


----------



## Serafina (18 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La gelosia credo che abbia più il valore di affermazione di un ruolo, di riaffermare la sua proprietà e, paradossalmente, il suo diritto più che manifestare desiderio o sentimenti.


Indubbiamente, ma, senza troppi giri di parole, spostare l'attenzione...questo è quello che mi preme adesso. È troppo presto perché ci sia anche solo lo spazio per una rielaborazione. 
Quel che sarà prescinde dalla mia volontà. Non posso chiedergli di obnubilare quel che prova. Però posso ricordargli cosa sono. Eliminare i diaframmi e riportarlo ad una percezione non ideologica del reale. Sono una donna che piace, nonostante l'età, ho intelligenza e un bagaglio culturale non da poco e se devo venir fuori sconfitta, che almeno mi si riconosca l'onore delle armi. 
Ne va della mia autostima.
I sentimenti, quelli...appartengono alla sfera dell'imponderabilità.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Indubbiamente, ma, senza troppi giri di parole, spostare l'attenzione...questo è quello che mi preme adesso. È troppo presto perché ci sia anche solo lo spazio per una rielaborazione.
> Quel che sarà prescinde dalla mia volontà. Non posso chiedergli di obnubilare quel che prova. Però posso ricordargli cosa sono. Eliminare i diaframmi e riportarlo ad una percezione non ideologica del reale. Sono una donna che piace, nonostante l'età, ho intelligenza e un bagaglio culturale non da poco e se devo venir fuori sconfitta, che almeno mi si riconosca l'onore delle armi.
> Ne va della mia autostima.
> I sentimenti, quelli...appartengono alla sfera dell'imponderabilità.


Vedremo.


----------



## arula (20 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Parli spesso al plurale, assimilando lei ai tuoi sentimenti e alle tue emozioni.
> Un primo passo necessario è vedere lei come altro da te.
> Tu _sei innamorato_, tu hai sentito le farfalle nello stomaco, o più che altro un'emozione che descrivi così quando l'hai baciata.
> Lei ti _ha detto_ che l'ha lasciato perché è innamorata di te.
> ...


non sono d'accordo è proprio il noi che lo fa innamorato
quando da noi si passa a io e te è già un po morta
quando si ama si perdona quando si perdona non si interroga....

quando si ama ci si fida, se tuo figlio commette un errore non lo perdoni? e se lo perdoni che fai stai li a interrogarlo?
no vi chiarite bene tutto una volta per tutte e poi si va avanti, si impara dagli errori... non si guardano i dettagli si ama... fa male fa tanto male e ci sono giorni neri nerissimi, sbalzi umorali all'interno dello stesso giorno, paturnie odio.... i sentimenti tutti amplificati ... mancanza di concentrazione... narcolessie improvvise... attacchi di panico.... ma piano piano si sta meglio.... non è una strada dritta... ma è bellissimo ricostruire insieme ... ce la puoi fare... ce la posso fare me lo dico anche a me... sono in mezzo al tornado ma non siamo soli siamo in due con tante barche vicine ancora in due altri invece son caduti dalla nave, ma noi li attaccati in due all'albero maestro che ci sosteniamo....


----------



## riccardo1973 (30 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo è proprio il noi che lo fa innamorato
> quando da noi si passa a io e te è già un po morta
> quando si ama si perdona quando si perdona non si interroga....
> 
> ...


Sono contento che ce la stai facendo...noi non ci siamo riusciti. Comunque ho letto in questo forum che sono poche le coppie che si sono lasciate, dicono 3/4 utenti.


----------



## Serafina (5 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo è proprio il noi che lo fa innamorato
> quando da noi si passa a io e te è già un po morta
> quando si ama si perdona quando si perdona non si interroga....
> 
> ...


Anche Noi ce la stiamo facendo. Presto per dirlo certo. La strada è tutta in salita e ci sono giorni che avverto la sensazione di non avere le scarpe adatte. Gli ho solo chiesto due cose.
Cosa lo ha fatto innamorare di me e cosa lo ha allontanato da me. Certo in vent'anni le persone cambiano, ma le dinamiche più profonde, le spinte, le pulsioni restano.
Ho tentato (e sono solo all'inizio) di capire. 
Provo rabbia, ma la gestisco. Provo delusione a tratti, ma mi focalizzo sulla passione riscoperta. Provo tristezza, ma cerco di vivere questa cosa come una opportunità di crescita.
Alla base, motore immobile, vi è la fede indiscussa nella possibilità di essere felici insieme. Non sarà la stessa vita di coppia, non la vorrei. Voglio di più.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Anche Noi ce la stiamo facendo. Presto per dirlo certo. La strada è tutta in salita e ci sono giorni che avverto la sensazione di non avere le scarpe adatte. Gli ho solo chiesto due cose.
> Cosa lo ha fatto innamorare di me e cosa lo ha allontanato da me. Certo in vent'anni le persone cambiano, ma le dinamiche più profonde, le spinte, le pulsioni restano.
> Ho tentato (e sono solo all'inizio) di capire.
> Provo rabbia, ma la gestisco. Provo delusione a tratti, ma mi focalizzo sulla passione riscoperta. Provo tristezza, ma cerco di vivere questa cosa come una opportunità di crescita.
> Alla base, motore immobile, vi è la fede indiscussa nella possibilità di essere felici insieme. Non sarà la stessa vita di coppia, non la vorrei. Voglio di più.


Il fatto che si voglia di più fa riflettere.


----------



## Serafina (5 Luglio 2017)

La gelosia è una affermazione di un ruolo, certo! Bene che lo ricordi...quel ruolo. Ed è anche salutare per la coppia che tenga a mente che non sono qui a prescindere. Ci sono perché lo desidero, perché mi appaga e perché non mi serve altro. Ciò lo pone nella condizione di dover essere attivo e non passivo. Mi ha tradita, io non lo farò a mia volta, ma questo non implica che io sia una cosa data per diritto divino. 
E mettiamoci un po' di pepe...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> La gelosia è una affermazione di un ruolo, certo! Bene che lo ricordi...quel ruolo. Ed è anche salutare per la coppia che tenga a mente che non sono qui a prescindere. Ci sono perché lo desidero, perché mi appaga e perché non mi serve altro. Ciò lo pone nella condizione di dover essere attivo e non passivo. Mi ha tradita, io non lo farò a mia volta, ma questo non implica che io sia una cosa data per diritto divino.
> E mettiamoci un po' di pepe...


A me sembra orgoglio e tentativo di attribuirsi valore attraverso l'incertezza. Probabilmente può funzionare.


----------



## Serafina (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto che si voglia di più fa riflettere.


Sì, perché non mi basta più quel che mi dava, voglio sentirmi amata e desiderata. Voglio essere il centro e la periferia. Basta aspettarlo, basta accudirlo, basta interpretare il ruolo che lui mi ha imposto. Vi stupireste nel capire quanta parte ha in questa vicenda la sua famiglia di origine. Non sono solo una madre...basta sentirmi incollata addosso questa aura di santità che non mi è mai appartenuta. 
Mi vuoi femmina, trattami come tale!


----------



## stany (5 Luglio 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> La gelosia è una affermazione di un ruolo, certo! Bene che lo ricordi...quel ruolo. Ed è anche salutare per la coppia che tenga a mente che non sono qui a prescindere. Ci sono perché lo desidero, perché mi appaga e perché non mi serve altro. Ciò lo pone nella condizione di dover essere attivo e non passivo. Mi ha tradita, io non lo farò a mia volta, ma questo non implica che io sia una cosa data per diritto divino.
> E mettiamoci un po' di pepe...



Mai dire mai!


----------



## Serafina (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra orgoglio e tentativo di attribuirsi valore attraverso l'incertezza. Probabilmente può funzionare.


Funziona. Funziona eccome! Rido.


----------



## Serafina (5 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> Mai dire mai!


Siamo tutti traditori in potenza. Lo so.


----------



## trilobita (5 Luglio 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Siamo tutti traditori in potenza. Lo so.


Certo,anche ladri,assassini pedofili,stupratori...
Dicesi "Libero arbitrio".


----------



## Serafina (5 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Certo,anche ladri,assassini pedofili,stupratori...
> Dicesi "Libero arbitrio".


Infatti. Poi c'è l'etica. Quella cosa meravigliosa che ti induce a fare le scelte più sensate. 
Non è l'opportunità a far l'uomo ladro, è la volontà. Siamo tutti traditori in potenza, solo alcuni in atto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Sì, perché non mi basta più quel che mi dava, voglio sentirmi amata e desiderata. Voglio essere il centro e la periferia. Basta aspettarlo, basta accudirlo, basta interpretare il ruolo che lui mi ha imposto. Vi stupireste nel capire quanta parte ha in questa vicenda la sua famiglia di origine. Non sono solo una madre...basta sentirmi incollata addosso questa aura di santità che non mi è mai appartenuta.
> Mi vuoi femmina, trattami come tale!


Secondo te è possibile ribaltare facilmente ruoli relazionali?


----------



## Foglia (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo te è possibile ribaltare facilmente ruoli relazionali?


Purtroppo questi ruoli andrebbero bilanciati giorno per giorno, avendo cura di non farli sbilanciare in una direzione che, con il tempo, ci fa trovare in un ruolo che non ci corrisponde più. Correggere un piccolo errore di comunicazione è molto più facile che scoprirsi in mezzo ad uno sproloquio relazionale. A quel punto, se ci sono rimedi (e non sempre ci sono all'interno di quella relazione) si tratta di rimedi drastici. Secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Purtroppo questi ruoli andrebbero bilanciati giorno per giorno, avendo cura di non farli sbilanciare in una direzione che, con il tempo, ci fa trovare in un ruolo che non ci corrisponde più. Correggere un piccolo errore di comunicazione è molto più facile che scoprirsi in mezzo ad uno sproloquio relazionale. A quel punto, se ci sono rimedi (e non sempre ci sono all'interno di quella relazione) si tratta di rimedi drastici. Secondo me.


Io credo che persino quando si viene manipolati da una personalità patologica ci si accomoda in un ruolo che ci appare una poltrona su misura. Difficile è alzarsi.


----------



## francoff (5 Luglio 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Sì, perché non mi basta più quel che mi dava, voglio sentirmi amata e desiderata. Voglio essere il centro e la periferia. Basta aspettarlo, basta accudirlo, basta interpretare il ruolo che lui mi ha imposto. Vi stupireste nel capire quanta parte ha in questa vicenda la sua famiglia di origine. Non sono solo una madre...basta sentirmi incollata addosso questa aura di santità che non mi è mai appartenuta.
> *Mi vuoi femmina, trattami come tale!
> 
> *




se ora il senso del tuo rapporto con lui è questo...il sottolineato.....prevedo tempo poco una cesta di corna sulla testa del tuo bel maritino


----------



## Serafina (5 Luglio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Serafina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sì, perché non mi basta più quel che mi dava, voglio sentirmi amata e desiderata. Voglio essere il centro e la periferia. Basta aspettarlo, basta accudirlo, basta interpretare il ruolo che lui mi ha imposto. Vi stupireste nel capire quanta parte ha in questa vicenda la sua famiglia di origine. Non sono solo una madre...basta sentirmi incollata addosso questa aura di santità che non mi è mai appartenuta.
> ...


No, non accadrà. Io l'ho scelto a suo tempo e continuo a sceglierlo anche adesso, nonostante tutto. 
Ho poche certezze nella vita, ma una estrema determinazione. Perché bisogna essere folli per crederci ancora, ma tant'è...


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> No, non accadrà. Io l'ho scelto a suo tempo e continuo a sceglierlo anche adesso, nonostante tutto.
> Ho poche certezze nella vita, ma una estrema determinazione. Perché bisogna essere folli per crederci ancora, ma tant'è...


perdonami, non ricordo se tu hai già raccontato la tua storia.  il nodo è un marito che ti ha idealizzata e non ti tocca più?


----------



## Serafina (5 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> perdonami, non ricordo se tu hai già raccontato la tua storia.  il nodo è un marito che ti ha idealizzata e non ti tocca più?


Sì, ho raccontato la mia storia. Il nodo è che dopo due figli, una leucemia e una vita totalmente dedicata alla mia famiglia mi sono ritrovata in un condominio. Mi ha confessato di avere una relazione di cui si è detto innamorato. Noia? Solitudine? Sesso? Amore? Non mi interessa. Lo amo e lotto. Lotto per Noi, per me, per l'intima convinzione che nulla può essere paragonabile a quel che Noi abbiamo condiviso in vent'anni. Nulla. 
Andrà come andrà, ma io ogni giorno che passa, ogni istante mi stimo per quel che sto facendo.


----------



## Outdider (5 Luglio 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Sì, ho raccontato la mia storia. Il nodo è che dopo due figli, una leucemia e una vita totalmente dedicata alla mia famiglia mi sono ritrovata in un condominio. Mi ha confessato di avere una relazione di cui si è detto innamorato. Noia? Solitudine? Sesso? Amore? Non mi interessa. Lo amo e lotto. Lotto per Noi, per me, per l'intima convinzione che nulla può essere paragonabile a quel che Noi abbiamo condiviso in vent'anni. Nulla.
> Andrà come andrà, ma io ogni giorno che passa, ogni istante mi stimo per quel che sto facendo.


Infatti sei da stimare per non darti per vinta...ma ti ha detto che è innamorato. Non starai lottando contro i mulini a vento? O vuoi combattere la battaglia solo per: "l'importante è partecipare non vincere"? Ripeto ti stimo...hai carattere, si vede da come scrivi.


----------



## arula (6 Luglio 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Anche Noi ce la stiamo facendo. Presto per dirlo certo. La strada è tutta in salita e ci sono giorni che avverto la sensazione di non avere le scarpe adatte. Gli ho solo chiesto due cose.
> Cosa lo ha fatto innamorare di me e cosa lo ha allontanato da me. Certo in vent'anni le persone cambiano, ma le dinamiche più profonde, le spinte, le pulsioni restano.
> Ho tentato (e sono solo all'inizio) di capire.
> Provo rabbia, ma la gestisco. Provo delusione a tratti, ma mi focalizzo sulla passione riscoperta. Provo tristezza, ma cerco di vivere questa cosa come una opportunità di crescita.
> Alla base, motore immobile, vi è la fede indiscussa nella possibilità di essere felici insieme. Non sarà la stessa vita di coppia, non la vorrei. Voglio di più.


che bello mi sento proprio come te...
sono parecchi mesi, ma son passata da odio profondo tutto e tutti a un nuovo inizio
e mi fa piacere sentire di gente che ricostruisce, grazie per aver scritto.


----------



## arula (6 Luglio 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Sì, ho raccontato la mia storia. Il nodo è che dopo due figli, una leucemia e una vita totalmente dedicata alla mia famiglia mi sono ritrovata in un condominio. Mi ha confessato di avere una relazione di cui si è detto innamorato. Noia? Solitudine? Sesso? Amore? Non mi interessa. Lo amo e lotto. Lotto per Noi, per me, per l'intima convinzione che nulla può essere paragonabile a quel che Noi abbiamo condiviso in vent'anni. Nulla.
> Andrà come andrà, ma io ogni giorno che passa, ogni istante mi stimo per quel che sto facendo.


ti stimo molto anche io
non è facile ma quando uno ha messo delle fondamenta solide se anche arriva un terremoto e crolla il tetto la base c'è e resiste


----------



## arula (6 Luglio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Sono contento che ce la stai facendo...noi non ci siamo riusciti. Comunque ho letto in questo forum che sono poche le coppie che si sono lasciate, dicono 3/4 utenti.


dove l'hai letto?
era ormai rotto tutto fra voi?


----------



## Serafina (8 Luglio 2017)

Grazie, mi rincuora leggere le vostre parole. Non sono anaffettiva, soffro, come tutti del resto, ma ho imparato anche che ci sono cose che hanno un valore inestimabile.


----------



## Serafina (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Infatti sei da stimare per non darti per vinta...ma ti ha detto che è innamorato. Non starai lottando contro i mulini a vento? O vuoi combattere la battaglia solo per: "l'importante è partecipare non vincere"? Ripeto ti stimo...hai carattere, si vede da come scrivi.


Io non voglio vincere. Lui non è un trofeo. Rido. Lui si è detto all'inizio innamorato, poi coinvolto, poi infatuato, ora mi dice che prova affetto, ma che fondamentalmente era una cosa di sesso. Tra un mese cosa mi dirà? Chi può saperlo. Intanto siamo in due a lottare e il nemico non è l'altra, no. Ciò che vogliamo sconfiggere è la distanza che tutto questo aveva generato. Se non colmiamo il baratro non abbiamo futuro.


----------



## Stark72 (8 Luglio 2017)

Ho letto solo il post di apertura.
Mumble mumble...
Lo dico o non lo dico?
Ma sì lo dico.
Se senti che sia giusto darle una possibilità e soprattutto se senti che sia sincero l'amore che pronuncia a parole, allora vai.
Io le feci.
Primo tradimento beccato più o meno con la tua stessa modalità (non esisteva WhatsApp era ancora difficile fare le porcate), eravamo sposati da poco e scoprii che sta cosa era iniziata addirittura prima che ci sposassimo!!!
Me ne andai tre mesi e strisciò ogni giorno per farmi tornare, finché non mi convinsi che si era trattato di una scivolata, che mi amava.
Due figli e 9 anni dopo, venne a dirmi che era innamorata di un collega ed entrai qui per raccontare la mia storia che divenne il bestseller dell'estate (era proprio questo periodo di 3 anni fa).
In quei 9 anni io ho vissuto con il continuo pensiero di ciò che era accaduto e, a distanza di tanto tempo, posso dire oggi che accumulai un rancore terrificante, perché lei non mi ha mai spiegato il perché di quanto accadde.
Quindi vai ed ama, e davvero buona fortuna.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Luglio 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Io non voglio vincere. Lui non è un trofeo. Rido. Lui si è detto all'inizio innamorato, poi coinvolto, poi infatuato, ora mi dice che prova affetto, ma che fondamentalmente era una cosa di sesso. Tra un mese cosa mi dirà? Chi può saperlo. Intanto siamo in due a lottare e il nemico non è l'altra, no. Ciò che vogliamo sconfiggere è la distanza che tutto questo aveva generato. Se non colmiamo il baratro non abbiamo futuro.


È tutto una questione di valori che cambiano con il tempo e a proposito quello che ora ha un valore inestimabile domani varrà molto meno. Tutto cambia


----------



## Serafina (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Infatti sei da stimare per non darti per vinta...ma ti ha detto che è innamorato. Non starai lottando contro i mulini a vento? O vuoi combattere la battaglia solo per: "l'importante è partecipare non vincere"? Ripeto ti stimo...hai carattere, si vede da come scrivi.





Blaise53 ha detto:


> È tutto una questione di valori che cambiano con il tempo e a proposito quello che ora ha un valore inestimabile domani varrà molto meno. Tutto cambia


Dici? Può essere, ho smesso di essere assiomatica. Però ci devono essere dei punti fissi, stabili nel tempo. Amo i miei figli. Potrà mai cambiare questo? No. 
E se io fossi pazza al punto di credere che anche questa sua "caduta di stile" non sia altro che un modo che la vita ci ha dato per salire un gradino in più sulla via della consapevolezza? La coppia in quanto tale è un sistema di forze, dinamica e non statica. Cambia, muta, certo, ma il suo peso molecolare resta.


----------



## Outdider (8 Luglio 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Dici? Può essere, ho smesso di essere assiomatica. Però ci devono essere dei punti fissi, stabili nel tempo. Amo i miei figli. Potrà mai cambiare questo? No.
> E se io fossi pazza al punto di credere che anche questa sua "caduta di stile" non sia altro che un modo che la vita ci ha dato per salire un gradino in più sulla via della consapevolezza? La coppia in quanto tale è un sistema di forze, dinamica e non statica. Cambia, muta, certo, ma il suo peso molecolare resta.


Molto molto chiara...mi piace il tuo modo cercare la positività e la crescita di coppia.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Luglio 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Dici? Può essere, ho smesso di essere assiomatica. Però ci devono essere dei punti fissi, stabili nel tempo. Amo i miei figli. Potrà mai cambiare questo? No.
> E se io fossi pazza al punto di credere che anche questa sua "caduta di stile" non sia altro che un modo che la vita ci ha dato per salire un gradino in più sulla via della consapevolezza? La coppia in quanto tale è un sistema di forze, dinamica e non statica. Cambia, muta, certo, ma il suo peso molecolare resta.


Il bilancio resta, ma i pesi si possono spostare da un elemento all'altro.


----------



## riccardo1973 (12 Luglio 2017)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ho letto solo il post di apertura.
> Mumble mumble...
> Lo dico o non lo dico?
> Ma sì lo dico.
> ...


Ciao, tra noi è finita sei mesi fa...ma tu sei stato tradito 2 volte? sei ancora con lei?


----------



## Stark72 (12 Luglio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Ciao, tra noi è finita sei mesi fa...ma tu sei stato tradito 2 volte? sei ancora con lei?


No, sono andato via 3 anni fa e ora siamo divorziati


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2017)

Serafina ha detto:


> Dici? Può essere, ho smesso di essere assiomatica. Però ci devono essere dei punti fissi, stabili nel tempo. Amo i miei figli. Potrà mai cambiare questo? No.
> E se io fossi pazza al punto di credere che anche questa sua "caduta di stile" non sia altro che* un modo che la vita ci ha dato per salire un gradino in più sulla via della consapevolezza? *La coppia in quanto tale è un sistema di forze, dinamica e non statica. Cambia, muta, certo, ma il suo peso molecolare resta.



Sì, è proprio così!
E il fatto che si è fatta strada in te questa idea ti dà discrete possibilità di farcela.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è proprio così!
> E il fatto che si è fatta strada in te questa idea ti dà discrete possibilità di farcela.


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13175



Ma vedi Bruné, in soldoni il discorso è comunque sempre lo stesso: riuscire a stare bene, con loro, senza di loro...questi sono solo dettagli.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma vedi Bruné, in soldoni il discorso è comunque sempre lo stesso: riuscire a stare bene, con loro, senza di loro...questi sono solo dettagli.


Basta non stare sempre sulle scale con l'affanno...sperando nel paradiso.


----------



## Foglia (14 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta non stare sempre sulle scale con l'affanno...sperando nel paradiso.


Non avrei saputo dirlo e illustrarlo meglio.


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta non stare sempre sulle scale con l'affanno...sperando nel paradiso.



Elementare Watson!:up:


----------



## arula (20 Luglio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> dopo 9 mesi difficili, ma anche belli, di un amore rinnovato, di esperienze condivise, sono di nuovo fuori casa...
> Quando a maggio ho ricevuto il colpo diventando uno del club mi sono sentito, come credo tutti, vuoto, amareggiato, incazzato, deluso, i sentimenti peggiori che molti di voi hanno provato....Ho più volte pensato di tradirla per vendicarmi, ma niente, non ci sono mai riuscito. Ho pensato di pagare una escort, ma non è da me, mai andato a donne pagando. Ho pensato di frequentare night club o locali simili, ma a parte qualche addio al celibato risalente a 15 anni fa in cui a parte bere non ho mai toccato o sfiorato nessuna, non mi sembrava un'idea fattibile. Allora, con l'amarezza e la voglia di sentirmi anche io una merda che tradisce ho iniziato a visitare siti pornografici, ho scaricato foto e video e lasciati nel computer dentro una cartella anonima. Come mi sono sentito? meglio....è una sciocchezza? forse...ma uscir fuori dall'immagine di bravo padre, compagno, amico e ritrovarmi a tradirla col pensiero e le immagini mi ha dato sollievo...Immaturità? forse....i giochi della mente in certe situazioni sono incontrollabili. Veniamo al dunque....Qualche giorno fa lei scopre questa cartella che io avevo dimenticato....o rimosso dalla mente, e fa un pezzo che non vi dico. Non ha voluto sentire neanche cosa avevo da dire...Mi ha buttato fuori casa dicendo che è finita, l'ha vissuta come un tradimento, ha cancellato 9 mesi di lavoro in 5 minuti. E' ferita e delusa. Le ho scritto che le volevo parlare e spiegare la cosa, che una possibilità lei l'aveva avuta, anche di parlare e spiegarsi....ma niente....muro totale. Mi sento una merda....so che non l'ho tradita ma mi sento una merda comunque...



dire che ti capisco è poco

a mio avviso trattasi di egoismo e non so neanche io come combatterlo
se trovate un rimedio lo provo grazie


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2017)

Certo che sbattere fuori di casa um marito sol perché guarda you porn....
Lui per come si descrive è un santo; la fedifraga è lei!


----------



## danny (21 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Certo che sbattere fuori di casa um marito sol perché guarda you porn....
> Lui per come si descrive è un santo; la fedifraga è lei!


Se la motivazione è quella, (quasi) tutti i mariti sono a rischio.


----------



## trilobita (21 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se la motivazione è quella, (quasi) tutti i mariti sono a rischio.


Alcuni addirittura con addebito..


----------



## Lostris (21 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se la motivazione è quella, (quasi) tutti i mariti sono a rischio.


Ma anche tante mogli eh..


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se la motivazione è quella, (quasi) tutti i mariti sono a rischio.


Più che motivazione direi che è stato un pretesto.Proprio una brutta persona la moglie!
Lui...mi sembra surreale;encomiabile però : mai tradito,mai toccato,mai sesso mercenario....Era (è?)  proprio innamorato!


----------



## Notelogiuro (25 Luglio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Ora vivo in barca, lei con le bambine dai suoceri...ci siamo presi del tempo. Non intendiamo "ricostruire" ma rinnovarci, essere diversi, per non sbagliare più. Abbiamo iniziato a parlare come un tempo, confrontarci con sincerità sulle cose che non andavano e il perchè. Essere noi stessi senza doverci conformare all'immagine che l'altro ha di noi. Ripartiamo da noi stessi innanzitutto, con calma, cercando lucidità. Non è facile, specialmente quando sono solo, mi arrivano le immagini di lei come in un film, con lui mentre si baciano si perdono negli sguardi, fanno l'amore....Fino a quando dico:" BASTA!, basta farti del male, vivi il dolore e l'angoscia, ma riparti. Non fermarti sull'orgoglio di uomo, non crearci un castello di rabbia e astio."
> Stanotte dopo il suo  turno di lavoro alle 4 di mattina ci siamo incontrati al porto e abbiamo fatto un giro in bicicletta con lei sulla canna come dei ragazzini...abbiamo parlato, parlato, parlato....stiamo ricominciando da qui, cose semplici, ridicole, lontane dall'immagine di genitori super impegnati che eravamo diventati...Ho ancora paura, ma vado avanti.


In bocca al lupo di cuore.. e spero che prenda la giusta direzione anche la mia storia (non troppo distante dalla tua..)


----------



## Notelogiuro (25 Luglio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> bravo rik, fatti "correre" un po dietro....... (da tua moglie ovvio), se per una stronzata del genere e dopo quello che ha combinato, butta via la vostra relazione allora meglio così.


concordo!


----------

